# Never thought I'd say it.....



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 17, 2006)

Yuppers, never thought I'd say it, but here goes:   We are done with the whole "trying to conceive" thing.   Well, with the fertility specialist that is.  We will still try on our own, but we need a break, need to save some money, need to get back to having sex when we *want* to and not just when we *need* to, I need to lose some weight too.  Three years of one miscarriage and an assload of negative pregnancy tests, leaves one a little discouraged to say the least.  I'm also tired of putting Aston Martin's in my doctor's driveway.

I can't believe I've gained every single ounce of my weight back!!!  It's re-freakin-diculous!  I'll spare you what that weight is....don't want anybody  

If it is in the Lord's plan for us to have a baby, we will.

I am starting anew!!  _Yes, again!!_   I think this is going to be good though, because I finally feel a sense of relief and a sense of being back to myself.  I am eating a little healthier and even getting some supplements and some exercise in.

OK, so that's pretty much it....thanks for letting me vent here, you guys are always so supportive!

Stay tuned kids.....


----------



## devildog88 (Jan 17, 2006)

My Wife and I went through something similar.  She had a miscarriage and we thought she couldn't carry a baby to term so we put all of this money into doctors and finnaly got tired of it.  Once we quit all of the bullshit we relaxed and weren't on a time schedule.  It is amazing what sex on the floor or in the bathroom, or in the garage can do for your chances to have kids.  BEfore we knew it she was pregnant with TWINS!


----------



## ZECH (Jan 17, 2006)

Hang in there. Everything will work out!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 17, 2006)

Congratulations DD....how exciting!  I'd settle for sex on the floor, in the garage on the floor of the garage...WHATEVER!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 17, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Congratulations DD....how exciting!  I'd settle for sex on the floor, in the garage on the floor of the garage...WHATEVER!!!



   Welcome back Fit


----------



## nikegurl (Jan 17, 2006)

there are so many stories of couples who get pregnant as soon as they officially stop trying.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 17, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> I'll spare you what that weight is....don't want anybody


zip it w/ this! THe only thing u need to focus on now is where you are going.
Oh....and u have been enrolled into a pull up contest. We are all on it...so get them cranking out. 

We've been friends for some time now...so I am not cuttin u any slack. U know what can do. You've done it. Now, things are gonna balance back out and u will meet your goals. 
I'm even gonna allow that 'excuse'...of your cell not having range when u were 20 minutes from me..and we never got to meet....so...u better be ready to make it to 'Vegas in the fall. THe the hubby show u off a the pool. There's your goal. u have 8 months, as do it. the clock starts...
*NOW*.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 17, 2006)

I never said my cellie didn't have service.  I couldn't hear it ringing when we were in the bar -- remember the drag queen show I told you we were at???   

Pull up contest?????  You want me to pull something up???  What would that be, prey tell?

What's in Vegas in the Fall?  I'll actually be there in March too!

8 months huh???  Well, better strip off the work clothes, put on a sports bra and get my ass on the treadmill, huh??   

THanks NG....uhhhh....are you in this so called "pull up contest" too?   _Me thinks it's just some get naked ploy by the boys_


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 17, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> I never said my cellie didn't have service. I couldn't hear it ringing when we were in the bar -- remember the drag queen show I told you we were at???
> 
> Pull up contest????? You want me to pull something up??? What would that be, prey tell?
> 
> ...


either way...missed the chance to meet ya! 
The 'O' in in Vegas in the Fall....
You will be pulling yourself up...several reps at a time...
If NG is not yet in it..she will be... muhahahhaaa.... 

Ploy? No ploy...but I like your thought process....


----------



## J'Bo (Jan 17, 2006)

Good luck to you Fitty. 
Just keep at it  and things will happen for you.


----------



## nikegurl (Jan 17, 2006)

pull up contest?    not me.  if it were push ups i could be persuaded....but pull ups?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 18, 2006)

What a great workout this morning....well, not perfect, but good!

30 minutes on treadmill
5 minutes on stairmaster
stretch

Got a soy latte on my way to work and am now eating some strawberries and honey nut cherios with 2% milk.

I brought some steak tips, extra strawberries and hard boiled eggs for today too.  I'll probably get a salad or some veggies later too.

I think my Xyience is going to come in today...I can't wait to try it!

Okay, gotta make the rounds and then get some work done here at this place that they call "work".   Need to make some moolah!

Hope everyone is good today


----------



## NeilPearson (Jan 18, 2006)

Congrats, kids are the most overrated waste of time and money anyway.


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 18, 2006)

Neil ... I'm sure that comment will be met with harsh comments ... you might be better off keeping thoughts like that to yourself.


----------



## NeilPearson (Jan 18, 2006)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> Neil ... I'm sure that comment will be met with harsh comments ... you might be better off keeping thoughts like that to yourself.



yeah you're probably right...

I remember a conversation my wife had with her parents:

Parents: When are you going to have kids
Wife: Never
Parents: Who is going to look after you when you get old?
Wife: The same people that are going to look after you - nobody


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 18, 2006)

I have two already and they are the most precious things in the world!!  

But hey, to each his own, right?  I know plenty of people that have chosen to live their lives child-free.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 18, 2006)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> Neil you might be better off keeping thoughts like that to yourself.





I do second that motion however; as someone who is coming off of a very long rollercoaster ride trying to have another baby, it probably wasn't the wisest thing yu could've thought of.    

But I do respect your opinion.


----------



## Pepper (Jan 18, 2006)

NeilPearson said:
			
		

> yeah you're probably right...
> 
> I remember a conversation my wife had with her parents:
> 
> ...


 
Ahhh..that's so sweet.


----------



## devildog88 (Jan 18, 2006)

Kids are great.  I have three boys and they are the best.  I spend a lot of time with them.  They all go to basketball and football practice with me every night.  My oldest, who is 12, is right there in the gym with me working out after practice.  Mom gets a little mad though she said he needs to spend more time on his homework!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 18, 2006)

g'morning! Happy Hump Day to you!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 18, 2006)

Happy hump to you too darlin'


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 18, 2006)

well...spank you very much..

How's you today?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 18, 2006)

The day is ending on a very, very good note!  

I so did good today.  I    Workout this morning was good.  Diet was not bad, had tons of protein and very little cards and fat.  I think I even did good at getting in an adequate amount of water!

I took my first dose of the Xyience XFB today before lunch, good.  Mind you it was only one pill - the dosing is two before workout or morning meal and one before afternoon meal.  I will see what kind of really energy it gives me in the morning before my workout, that will gauge whether or not I really like it.  Xyience did offer to send me a free bottle of it since I told them that after I ordered my bottle, I saw it cheaper on BN.  That was really nice of them!!

OK, I'm am so looking forward to my workout tomorrow.  I only did cardio this morning so tomorrow I'll get back on the weights and probably do back and abs!  OOOOOOOOH, I'm gonna be sore tomorrow!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 18, 2006)

wahoo! WAY TO GO! KEEP THAT SPIRIT!
now...knock on those pull ups...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 18, 2006)

I'll try to knock some of those out tomorrow when I do back.  Maybe I can do a cheater version with the squat bar lowered and do them from a lying position on the floor.  Have you done them like that?  Does that count for this little comp-o-tition?


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 18, 2006)

no, you girlie-girl..

If you cannot do reps..use the gravitron machine. Your gym has one? They are pretty popular.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 19, 2006)

yeah, LT has one, but after back this morning, I went to do abs and totally forgot about doing those.   

Great workout this morning too!!   I took my first full dose (2 caps) of the Xyience this morning before workout.  Great energy  no jitters either, which is really good.  I hate stuff that gives you the jitters like that...just makes you feel like  

15 hard minutes on the elliptical, back, abs, stretch, shower, dress, coffee, b/fast!!   

I am planning on having some h/b eggs later this morning and then who knows what will be for lunch, maybe a chicken salad or something.

OK, hopefully this day will be as good as yesterday.  Will keep you posted.

Good morning everyone!!!  Hope you're all doing well!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 19, 2006)

I need a nap...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 19, 2006)

Well go take one!  I need a nap too, but won't be able to get one until about 4 or so.  I have to take the boys to the doctor today for a follow up visit, and then going home, no way in hell am I coming back to work, don't think I could anyway - timing!

Anywho...take a nap burner baby!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 19, 2006)

wish I could...head started bobbing...was horrible. I needed some sugar / cafeine quick. Had a cup of earl grey tea...and a few hershey's chocolate pieces...didn't really enjoy them..but I did perk up...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 20, 2006)

Another wonderful day in the neighborhood!   

Although there was no workout this morning, I'm still eating healthy and I'm starting to feel very, very good...._ALMOST_ like my old self, but not quite yet.

I plan on taking a Yoga class tomorrow morning, but if I don't get to the class, it's pretty early, I will just go in and do some cardio and ab work.

So far so good where diet is concerned today, except for the three pieces of bacon that looked so good I just had to shove it down my throat!!!  I know, I know       Oh well.....se la vie (sp?)   

I will have my egg whites later this morning.

Hope everyone is doing okay today, hope you all have a great Friday!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 20, 2006)

hey...bacon is Atkins approved, so is good for you...

Good to see the great feelings!


----------



## Twin Peak (Jan 22, 2006)

Wow, lots of familiar "faces" in this thread.  Its like the good old days.

Best of luck, Tammy.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 22, 2006)

Howdy, TP! Long time!


----------



## Twin Peak (Jan 23, 2006)

Hey man, how have you been?


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 23, 2006)

old and fat...


naw, am doing good...busting my ass trying to get some balance in my life....
You?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 23, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> old and fat...



 

Silly boy!!!   He's not old, he's my age and I am not old.   He's also not fat!  The only thing fat is his....oh...I probably shouldn't have told you that!   

It is just like old times TP!  Lots 'o fun in Fitgirl's journal!

This weekend was wonderful.  I had a great workout on Saturday, did not workout on Sunday, but I ran up and down my stairs all day cleaning and doing laundry, so that counts for something -- maybe equivalent of about an hour cardio!  Diet has been stellar, even Friday night we went to my sister-in-laws to hang out and meet with some of my husband's distributors from Australia and my sister in law ordered pizza!  I did not eat any, only had a salad and a glass of wine!   When we got home, I was a little hungry, so I got some fresh strawberries and yogurt!

Good shoulder and bicep workout this morning, with a little bit of cardio and abs.  Diet has been good today so far.

How is everyone today?   Did you all have a good weekend?


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 23, 2006)

I got to lounge around the house all day on Sunday in my 'jammies' until time to get ready and went downtown to work. That was nice....

Where's the workout....saying that u did it...doesn't count...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 23, 2006)

Okay, okay....let me see if I can remember this because I didn't write it down....need to get back in the habit of doing that!

Wake: 5:00
2 Xyience XFBam
15 minutes on treadmill
Cable curls -- 2sets/25lbs/12reps, 1 set/30lbs/10reps
Vbar curls -- 2 sets/25lbs/10reps
Hammer curls -- 2 sets/12.5lbs/10reps

Shoulder press -- 1set/25lb vbar/10reps
2 sets/12.5dumbells/10reps

Abs

10 minutes on the stairmaster, alternating between regular steps and double steps to include glutes and quads


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 23, 2006)

wahoo!
wait....u did 3 exercises...7 sets for biceps and a mere two sets for delts?
Do I need to mosey on down there and spank you! 
u did 15 minutes more of cardio than I did! I am still tweaking getting out of bed early enough...
what's your split look like? 

G'morning!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 23, 2006)

3 sets for delts, spank you very much!!

I have no split.   I have been meaning to dig out my old workout log from when I was with Victor, but haven't done it yet.  Still trying to get back in the swing of things myself!!!

I thought I would just poke along until I really got up the courage to do one of his workouts again.....that may be later this week.  Maybe I'll go headstrong and start with legs tomorrow????


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 23, 2006)

go with it! I have an appointment with the curl rack, er....squat rack tomorrow morning!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 23, 2006)

Ooooooh, we'll be doing legs together?


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 23, 2006)

ya gonna strap up under the 225 I will have loaded!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 23, 2006)

puuuuuuuuu.....maybe 125!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 23, 2006)

that would be hot!
I LOVE it when I see women throwin' some real weight around!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 23, 2006)

I'll take a pic for you!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 23, 2006)

of u squattin'? That would be AWESOME!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 23, 2006)

See what I can do!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 23, 2006)




----------



## Twin Peak (Jan 23, 2006)

Yep....just like old times.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 24, 2006)

*01/24/06*
Great, great workout this morning!
*Ham Curls:*  1set/25lb/15reps, 1set/30lb/15reps, 1set/35lb/12reps
*Quad Ext:* 1set/35lb/12reps, 1set/40lb/10reps, 1set/40lb/10reps(toes pointed out
*Squat Rack:* 1set/20lb/20reps, 1set/50lb/10reps, 1set/70lb/8reps
*Decline Press:* 1set/90lb/12reps, 1set/180lb/8reps, 1set/180lb/10reps
*Rotary Calf:* 1set/55lb/40reps
*Treadmill:*  15 minutes/ 3.5 speed


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 24, 2006)




----------



## Burner02 (Jan 24, 2006)

buenos dias, chica!
U DID do legs! WAHOO!
Your workout was more thorough than mine!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 24, 2006)

I told you I was going to DO legs  

I followed my old workout from Victor.  However, I was a little disgusted with my squats....my legs are not as strong as they used to be.  Imagine that?


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 24, 2006)

mine too!
So, we will see who has the better 'Frankenstein walk' tomorrow...


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 24, 2006)

hey Chica!  was pokin around and found your journal! Looks great..you'll be back to some serious weight in no time at all...and those squat numbers are still better than most women can do!  Great job


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 24, 2006)

Thanks B...I really appreciate it!  I love being back to a normal, steady routine!   Golden!!!

How's you?


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 24, 2006)

hey TamTam!!

Just popping in to say HOLAAAAAAAAAAAAA CHICKIE!!!  Is there anything I should bring back for you?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 24, 2006)

*Jodie!!!!!!!*

Yes, as a matter of fact!!   I left you a message, call me.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 24, 2006)

look at the trend I started. Everybody is calling u chicka now....

Ok, let's try this:
Burner is a jackhammeringstudbeast...
...now, everybody...


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 24, 2006)

ring ring ring!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 24, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> look at the trend I started. Everybody is calling u chicka now....
> Ok, let's try this:
> Burner is a jackhammeringstudbeast...
> ...now, everybody...



jackhammeringstudbeast
jackhammeringstudbeast
jackhammeringstudbeast


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 24, 2006)

I crack myself up.....

ok...I just ate..and I am still hungry.....


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 24, 2006)

I'm sitting here finding myself hungry too....what to have, what to have???


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 24, 2006)

I am not gonan tell u what I found...

Neener neener....


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 24, 2006)

what did you find?    a snickers??  chocolate cake??   

and here I am contemplating fruit or veggies???  Something is wrong with this picture!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 24, 2006)

Ok, I decided on cucumbers, raw broccoli and cauliflower.....   for me!

Now spill it!  What was it that you found?


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 24, 2006)

they melted in my mouth...not my hand.....and had less than 10 of them...

how about: cucumbers, broccoli and CARROTS....cauliflower..<blech!>

and low fat ranch!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 25, 2006)

01/25/06  Wednesday
No workout this morning!!!

I set my alarm and woke up, but just could not get up and go.  I was just too tired.    I mean after working out on Sat., Sunday, Monday and Yesterday -- I thought it was okay to take a break!  
Felt really good to sleep in too.

Took 2 of my Xyience and then tried to east some eggs, bacon and a half of a bagel this morning for breakfast...after about two bites of the eggs, one slice of bacon and two bites of the bagel, I just could not eat *ANY MORE* it just wasn't going to happen.  I don't know if my appetite has been curbed or if it just wasn't what I wanted to eat.....I'm sure I'll go grab my hardboiled eggs in a bit!  

I think I'm going to try to fit in some pilates here at our fitness center on my lunch hour -- we'll see!

HOpe you're all doing well today!  Have a happy Wednesday.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 25, 2006)

hey hottie! Happy Hump Day!

What a coinkidink! Me too!
(but I had planned on taking this day off..but I still overslept)


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 25, 2006)

Look at us on the same wave length here!!!!  

Happy Hump to you too sweetie


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 25, 2006)

great minds.....


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 26, 2006)

hi there! Glad you took a day off...it was well deserved!

Burner...can I just call you STUD for short??


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 26, 2006)

morning


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 26, 2006)

Mornin' all!!!

Great cardio & ab workout this morning.  
15 minutes on treadmill
15 minutes on elliptical
50 regular crunches
30 reverse crunches
30 straight leg crunches
20 V-Ups

All is well in Tam Tam Land.  

How is everyone this morning?  It's allllllmooooooosssstttt FRIDAY!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 26, 2006)

hey B...how's it goin'?   Thanks for giving me the thumbs-up!!  Girl, I'm workin' on it that's for damn sure!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 26, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> hi there! Glad you took a day off...it was well deserved!
> 
> Burner...can I just call you STUD for short??


ciao! You can call me anything you want...but, just don't call me lae for dinner...


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 26, 2006)

Hiya!
Isn't today a GLORIUS DAY!
The sun's out, the birds are singing...I made a nice deposit in my checking accout this morning...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 26, 2006)

Wow!!!  Someone's happy today?   Did your deals or one of them go through?? 

*CONGRATULATIONS!!!!*


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 26, 2006)

thanks! Yep, closed one today.
looks like I am gonna close at least one next month....If I can close at least one per month, I can slwoly knock some debts out...build up, etc. and NOT get FIRED from the full time job...2 good closings per month consisstantly, I can quit this full time job and finally do realty full time...
I found a nice BMW X5 last night...hmm....still WAY too far from what I can afford...but looked nice...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 27, 2006)

*TGIF*

Great Tricep Workout this morning:
*Skull Crushers:*  1/20/10 -- 1/25/10 -- 1/30/10
*Kickbacks:*  1/10/10 -- 1/7.5/10 -- 1/10/10
*Cable Pressdown:*  1/40/10 -- 1/30/10 -- 1/20/15
*Overhead Cable Pull:* 1/20/15 -- 1/30/10

Treadmill:  15 minutes

I'm also going to jumpstart the diet-poo with the Carb Cycle again.   I've been thinking about it since yesterday and remembered some of it, but not all of it, so I've gotten TP to give me the full information.  Yesterday, I did a low-carb, today is going to be a NO CARB day....talk about a jumpstart!!!!    

Going out with my hubby, my brother and some friends tonight....will continue to eat no carb, but will definitely be having a few drinkie-poos!

Hope everyone is having a GAAAA---REAT day today.  I'm actually feeling very good today!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 27, 2006)

howdy, ma'am....
you're gonna get a bit blitzed tonight, eh? take pics! Wanna see u wearing the lampshade on your head...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 27, 2006)

No lampshade......maybe dancing on the bar???  maybe topless?????  maybe falling down?????

Who knows what the night might hold for young tam tam


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 27, 2006)

either way tam-tam...sounds like time for: pic-pic...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 27, 2006)

I know....but right now I just can't fathom the idea of anyone looking at me


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 27, 2006)

..and yet, u are willing to go topless in a BAR full of STRANGERS....


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 27, 2006)

????   ahhh the things you'll do when you blitzed!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 27, 2006)

that's why I RARELY get blitzed.....


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 27, 2006)

yep....I rarely do either, but sometimes you just need a couple of drinks


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 27, 2006)

smart girl


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 27, 2006)

well, great minds think alike...I agree with Burner...I think you should post some pics no matter how bad you think they look


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 27, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> well, great minds think alike...I agree with Burner...I think you should post some pics no matter how bad you think they look


  you are such a funny girl!!!

   <-------  I don't want anyone doing that

We'll see!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 27, 2006)

shoosh!
Now...post!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 28, 2006)

ditto...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 30, 2006)

Mornin' all!

Saturday --- worked around the house
Sunday --- ham curls, squats, deadlifts, lunges on treadmill, cardio and abs and stretch

Monday --- biceps and cardio and stretch
This is a high carb day!


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 30, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> No lampshade......maybe dancing on the bar???  maybe topless?????  maybe falling down?????
> 
> Who knows what the night might hold for young tam tam


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 30, 2006)

so...what DID the night hold for Tam-Tam?

Curious: u do just triceps one day and biceps another. Thought about knocking them both on same day? relatively small muscles, don't need much work...super set them and still be done w/ both in the same amount of time (more or less) as doing just one...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 30, 2006)

Not much....just a couple of drinks with friends...it was fun!

You know I normally would have a split, like back/biceps or chest/triceps....but I'm still not on my normal routine.  So until then, I've kinda been going with the "something is better than nothing" mentality.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 30, 2006)

it's a good starting point...well..u have been back at it for over a week now..step it up a notch.
Get the workouts dialed in...even of have to cut a couple sets till u are ready for full speed.
I coulda used a couple drinks this weekend....


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 30, 2006)

I yie, or is it eye eye (Captain)


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 30, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> I yie,


yiddish?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 30, 2006)

Pirate??


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 30, 2006)

avast, ye matey! Well shiver me timber and blow me down!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 30, 2006)

What exactly is a timber????


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 30, 2006)

I could show you...but that would be naughty of me...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 31, 2006)

01/31/06

No workout this morning.....needed my beauty sleep!!!  

I did take my supps this morning though.
Breakfast was: 2 hardboiled eggs, 2 slices of bacon and coffee, then water
Snack is: fresh pineapple
Lunch: hamburger patty w/ a little bit of f/f ranch, diet coke then water
Snack: I plan on having some turkey slices and more water
Dinner: ?

Hope everyone is doing well today!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 31, 2006)

I FORGOT TO MENTION................

I'VE LOST 4 POUNDS


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 31, 2006)

Wahoo! WAY TO GO! Now....post pics!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 31, 2006)

WOOHOO!!!  Great job!!!!!

are you feeling run down yet?? (or um...constipated from the Atkins??...er...maybe that's too personal..haha) 

I am so proud of you....keep it up!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 31, 2006)

No, you know - the last time that I did this carb cycle thing, I realized that my body operates very well on low carb.  Other than the hb patty I had today, I've been following it pretty good.  (well...with the exception of the bacon I guess, but I figured it couldn't hurt and it doesn't appear to be hurting anything).  

I don't know why I operate so well, may have something to do with the whole missing a cholesterol gene thing that runs in my family.

And no constipation....I'm really regular!  _(Sorry if that was TMI)_


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 31, 2006)

glad to hear that everything seems to be _*working out* _for you....
HA! HA! HAR!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 1, 2006)

*2/1/06....Man, can you believe it's February??*

It is a No Carb Day

Woke up 5am
Worked out -- cardio, lunges, abs, stretch
small protein shake right after workout
Eggs and turkey bacon when I got to work w/ bl. coffee
Snack: almonds, water
Lunch: turkey, 2 tsp of honey mustard to dip turkey in, diet coke
Snack: ?
Dinner: ?

It is my goal to drink more water today.  I don't think I drank enough yesterday and my mouth was kinda dry all yesterday afternoon and last night.

Hope everyone is doing great on this Hump Day!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 1, 2006)

Howdy, hot stuff!
Sounds like u are doing well today!
I hate that feeling of being thirsty at night...but don't wanna drink before bed...so don't have toget up in middle of night...


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 1, 2006)

I am up through the night anyways...so I keep a bottle of water next to the bed....everytime I wake up I take a swig! 

When is the next workout??


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 2, 2006)

Damnit, damnit, damnit.....I have such a bad sore throat this morning and a headache and my nose is running....needless to say, no workout this morning!  When I woke up, I felt like crap, went to the bathroom and then just went right back to bed!

I'm drinking lots of water too, taking my vitamins too -- trying not to get sick.  I will workout tomorrow morning.  I think it is time to do shoulders and back again -- which I was going to do this morning....  

Hope everyone is doing great today....almost TGIF!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 2, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> I am up through the night anyways...so I keep a bottle of water next to the bed....everytime I wake up I take a swig!
> 
> When is the next workout??


good morning! so..how many times during the night do u wake up? A shot of Nyquil...out like a light.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 2, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Damnit, damnit, damnit.....I have such a bad sore throat this morning and a headache and my nose is running....needless to say, no workout this morning! When I woke up, I felt like crap, went to the bathroom and then just went right back to bed!
> 
> I'm drinking lots of water too, taking my vitamins too -- trying not to get sick. I will workout tomorrow morning. I think it is time to do shoulders and back again -- which I was going to do this morning....
> 
> Hope everyone is doing great today....almost TGIF!


hey....feel better! Sorry to hear that u have this crap too! It just won't go away....take your meds. S L E E P! 
I'm hoping to get in and do m y back/traps 2morrow....


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 3, 2006)

02/03/06 Friday
Pretty good workout this morning.
10 minutes on stairmaster
10 minutes walking on treadmill
10 minutes running on treadmill
2 sets lunges
2 sets sideway lunges _(I don't know what these are called)_ 

Lat Pulldowns - 3 sets/35lb/45lb/45lb/12 reps each
Seated Row - 3 sets/40lb/45lb/50lb/10 reps each
One Arm Row - 2 sets on each side/17.5lb/20lb/10 reps each

Crunches - 30 regular/ 30 reverse

Protein shake right after workout, while I was getting dressed (about 6:30)
Wheaties cereal w/ banana and skim milk at 8:30
Grape Nuts Trail Mix for snack
Spicy chicken and brown rice and diet coke for lunch
sweet potato and more water!  I have been proud of my efforts to drink more water during the day!


More to come.....I hope you're all doing well today!

*TGIF*


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 3, 2006)

Doesn't anybody love me today?


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 3, 2006)

I still love ya Tammy! 


That was a killer workout...I am glad to see your feeling a bit better...I hope yours doesn't last as long as mine!  I'm off to work soon..so you take care of yourself!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 4, 2006)

I luv ya EVERYDAY!
However...being OUT OF TOWN makes it a bit difficult to epress it over the internet darlin....


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 6, 2006)

02/06/06

OK, I have 7 weeks until we go to Vegas for my husband's company's convention.  I have to work hard, work hard, work hard, eat right, eat right, eat right!

If things workout and I start to shape up - I might look into a show later this year....  

Saturday, we worked on my hubby's office - texturing the walls and getting ready to paint...we worked for 7 hours.
Sunday, I did a little cardio and then we pianted the office, we worked for 4 1/2 hours today.  My arms and my shoulders are so sore this morning.   

I did not go workout this morning.  And tomorrow's workout will be cardio only.  I need to get in a serious day of cardio, so tomorrow will be it!

I hope you all had a great weekend!

C'mon....time to cheer me on

Supps before breakfast
1:Turkey and eggs, 1 slice dry wheat toast, soy latte, water
2:cheese stick for snack, water
3:Salad (beans, lettuce, tomato, cheese, water
4:strawberries, half of a Lean Cuisine Panini, water
5: dinner is going to be veggies and baked fish


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 6, 2006)

g'morning, my texan hottie!
sounds like u need a good soak in a hot tub and a massage....

a show! WAHOO! ROAD TRIP!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 6, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> g'morning, my texan hottie!
> sounds like u need a good soak in a hot tub and a massage....




YES PLEASE!


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 6, 2006)

go, Tammy, go!!!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 6, 2006)

sounds like the hubby has got some marital duties to perform...


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 6, 2006)

...you know....get you wet....then rub u the right way...


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 6, 2006)

I love innuendo....


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 6, 2006)

Yeah, he's got duties alright.....like takin' his clothes off!   I'll be happy to do the rest.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 6, 2006)

Hey Billie...did you get my PM girl?


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 6, 2006)

yes, I got it girl, thanks so much...maybe it will be what I need to knock this thing out once and for all!!!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 6, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Yeah, he's got duties alright.....like takin' his clothes off! I'll be happy to do the rest.


hmm...lucky sob....can't wait to get my tam-tam clone....


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 6, 2006)

Put your order in.  I hear the Tam-Tam Model 2007 is being created right now!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 6, 2006)

I get the first model.....


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 6, 2006)

Tam....My cellie minutes roll after today!!  call me tomorrow.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 7, 2006)

Will do jodie bo bodie!  Hope you're okay....miss you


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 7, 2006)

OK, as my luck would have it.  I rolled my ankle yesterday afternoon.  All I can say is Thanks Be to God I work in a clinic!  I got my doc to look at it first thing this morning and it appears I have a torn ligament.  One of my techs wrapped it for me and gave me some nice meds for the swelling.  

I have the best docs and techs here in the world!  

Oh, Billie -- you should get your package today.  I don't know if you will be home when they try to deliver though, darn it....I should've asked you, sorry about that.  Email me though and let me know when you get it....I sent you a bunch of goodies too!


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 7, 2006)

Tammy!! I hope your ankle gets better soon....no heavy lifting on the legs until it's completly healed!!

I will let ya know if I get the package today...GOODIES?? yay!!!  Did you include the Tam-Tam 2006 in there??? Burner is going to be so jealous....


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 7, 2006)

Yes I did.....so when you get the Tam-Tam, let me know so I can tell you how to "turn her on".


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 7, 2006)

it probably turns on the same way that mine does...hehehehehe

I almost started crying when I opened my package today...(I'm such a girl )  I cannot even express to you how much all of this means to me Tammy....this is one of the nicest things anyone has ever done for me.  I don't even know how to thank you  I am off to take some meds right now and play with the band 

I need to know how much I owe you for shipping and all that jazz...once again, thanks SO much!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 7, 2006)

Crying???  You're so silly....enjoy those honey sticks -- THOSE THINGS ARE AWESOME!!!!

I just love that band too, I use mine every single day!!!  hehehehe


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 7, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Yes I did.....so when you get the Tam-Tam, let me know so I can tell you how to "turn her on".


 


			
				b_reed23 said:
			
		

> it probably turns on the same way that mine does...hehehehehe


GOOD! 'cause....I know what buttons to push...


Good morning, ladies...I want goodies.....

How's the ankle, Tam?


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 7, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> it probably turns on the same way that mine does...hehehehehe
> 
> I almost started crying when I opened my package today...(I'm such a girl ) I cannot even express to you how much all of this means to me Tammy....this is one of the nicest things anyone has ever done for me. I don't even know how to thank you I am off to take some meds right now and play with the band
> 
> I need to know how much I owe you for shipping and all that jazz...once again, thanks SO much!


she got meds? Can I hae some? Can I order?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 7, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> How's the ankle, Tam?



Swollen and a nice blueish green color


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 7, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> she got meds? Can I hae some? Can I order?



What kinda meds you need babe?


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 7, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Swollen and a nice blueish green color


sounds lovely....have some shoes that will match te shade?


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 7, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> What kinda meds you need babe?


hmm...how 'bout something that starts with a 'test' and ends with: "Osterone"

HA!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 7, 2006)

Nope....nothing like that here

Now, if you're lookin' for something that starts with Ad and ends with vil or something that starts with Amox and ends with icillan or something that starts with Alleg and ends with ra...

Then I can hook you up


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 7, 2006)

amoxicillan kills zits, right? If so...can I have some...puh-lease??


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 8, 2006)

Ok, ankle is still swollen this morning and I have some mark that looks like a muscle or ligament tear (you know how a muscle tear will leave that red, hicky looking mark on your skin?)  That's what I have on my ankle, well, it's actually on the side of my foot, but the whole ankle is swollen.

I will see if I can take a pic of it.....maybe someone has some insight the muscle/ligament tear theory.

Hope everyone is doing well today.  Uh....no workout again this morning, of course....I can barely walk here.

Hopefully it will be okay tomorrow and I can get in for some cardio.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 8, 2006)

The lighting is bad in my office but here is a pic of my ankle.

You can see the discoloration and the red mark that I was talking about.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 8, 2006)

g'morning! 
Happy Hump Day to you!
Is it feeling better? Have u mae up a good cover story? You know....if anybody asks about the limp...just by evasive and say that you had a late evening..then imply how some bad guy was apprehended mysteriously...the limp off....


u look tan....


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 8, 2006)

so...what does amoxicilan do?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 8, 2006)

Just natural coloring honey!!!   But thanks, I actually need to tan.

Oh, Amoxicillian is an antibiotic, it's the most common form of pennicillan.  Most commonly used to help fight infections.


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 8, 2006)

ad...vil... that's hilarious ...

I hope your ankle feels better sometime soon...how are your sinuses doing??  Mine are slowly getting better...those honey sticks are the BOMB!  I had some in my coffee yesterday, adn DAMN!!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 8, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Just natural coloring honey!!! But thanks, I actually need to tan.


 
sweet...my Tam-tam clone is gonna be one hot chica!


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 9, 2006)

Tam...take care of that foot.

And Thank you for being such a sweetheart with me on the phone the other day.  It means the world to me.  

PS....I'm on for the Europa!!  Gotta get everything together for Howard soon!


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 9, 2006)

The Europa Supershow?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 10, 2006)

You know I love ya honey!!!!

I know you would do the same for me.

Europa!  Call me when you get a chance today!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 10, 2006)

02/10/06

All is well today, although I haven't been in the gym all freakin' week because of this stupid ankle that I really just wish would either break off or shrivel up and die before I take a hacksaw and cut the damn thing off myself and just go to the gym with a nub....<I'm rambling...sorry    

I am eating well though, like this morning's breakfast is Oatmeal Protein pancakes w/ sugar free syrup and fresh blueberries.

I bought some of those Sylvester's Stallone's InStone Puddings yesterday, so I brought one of those with me today for a snack and I also have chix for later too.  Should be a really good day!

Oh, oh, oh....we are finally in the 40's here  Can't believe we're finally getting some rain and it's cold here.  It's been like 75 all week  

Hope you're all doing well today...what is on the agenda for the weekend?


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 10, 2006)

I'm right there with ya.,...too bad I don't have a gimp ankle as a good excuse...I've just gotten caught up with other things... 

lemme know what you think about the instone stuff. Do u get that at a good price?

it's snowing here now, if it makes u feel better...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 10, 2006)

I'm about to go eat it now.....so I'll let you know


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 10, 2006)

OMG...this thing is 6.4 ounces and only one serving.  IT IS SOOOO GOOD THOUGH!!!!

100 CALORIES
20G PROTEIN
2G FAT
0 SUGAR
2G CARBS

I'll be picking up somemore later this afternoon


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 10, 2006)

do u order them, or at a store?
U will be happy to know...there WERE two boxes of...FRESH DOUGHNUTS in the office....I gazed at them....inhaled deeply....then walked off....


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 10, 2006)

I got them at GNC....

I am so proud of you!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 10, 2006)

spank you....but that was only one temptation  foiled...others weren't so lucky....

I've 'lost' my way....I used to be so damn disciplined...now...oy.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 10, 2006)

You need to take the Instone LifeChange Challenge with me (I posted it in the comp section)

C'mon....I'll buuuuyyyy yooooouuuu some puuuuuudding......


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 10, 2006)

hmmm...pudding......lemme think about it....


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 10, 2006)

plans for the weekend?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 10, 2006)

Try to do *something* at the gym!!!  

Maybe take the boys to the movies this weekend.

Other than that, not much is scheduled.  WE can't even go riding because of the rain.

What about you?  Gonna try to get into the gym?


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 10, 2006)

I try every day....
I am gonna go this afternoon, actually. Not sure what to do.
Normally, today would be my back day. So..do I do that..and then start fresh on Monday?
I don't think I may have time to go tomorrow and I know I won't on Sunday. I have floor duty @ 2pm - 6pm..then have a date after that...

WHAT? RAIN? You are a fair weather ATV rider? Where's the conviction? The dedication to your hobby? *MUD *= *FUN*. Think of how much fun it would be toget all covered up in it...come home completely satisfied...get the boys cleaned up, put them to bed...bet they will be wiped out...and then u and the hubby can adjourn to the master shower and...well...u can figure out the rest....


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 10, 2006)

I wish!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 10, 2006)

make it happen...


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 10, 2006)

I have been meaning to try some of those puddings....choco sounds yummy

Burner has resisted donuts, and I have fallen off the food bandwagon today...I feel awful!!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 10, 2006)

AND! I am going to go to the gym....


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 10, 2006)

Oh, be sure to take a picture of yourself in the gym, so we actually knew you went....


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 10, 2006)

I can't download fro my phone to here...so....guess u are just gonna have to take my word for it...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 13, 2006)

*Yes*, I'm finally back in the gym.  I worked out on Sat., Sunday and *today!  * Mind you it was only cardio and it was slow....but at least I did it!  The ankle is feeling better, just a little stiff.  BUT - the swelling is gone, so that's the good thing.

Diet has been good this weekend except for my Saturday cheat of pizza!  It was all good though because we worked on pulling our wallpaper off in the bathroom ALL WEEKEND LONG!   Yep, that's right, we are remodeling our bathroom finally after almost 4 years of living there.  I can't wait until it's all done!

OK, gotta get some work done, so I'll BBL.

Hope everyone is good today and hope you all had a good weekend...  

5am -- supps
workout -- 15 minutes on treadmill, 10 minutes on bike, 15 minutes on stairmill, abs, stretch
#1 -- 2 oatmeal protein pancakes w/ sf syrup and fresh blueberries, coffee
#2 -- 1 cup slimming soup and water
supps
#3 -- small side salad, small baked potato, chicken breast, diet coke
#4 -- Instone chocolate protein pudding.  (I wish these things came in a plastic container...I feel like I'm eating a chocolate covered can....yucky.  I really hate that can taste.
#5 --

More to come


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 13, 2006)

OK, Billie took a pic of herself for her journal....so I guess I need to do the same thing huh?


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 13, 2006)

Happy Monday!
Sounds like a good weekend for you!
Glad u are feeling better...no more 'hob-along- Tam-tam'


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 13, 2006)




----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 14, 2006)

*HAPPY VALENTINES DAY EVERYONE*

I got up and worked out again this morning!!!    

I have a goal....short-term goal at least.  We're leaving for Vegas on March 14th and I want to be able to buy a smaller size jeans before we leave.  I don't care if it's only one size smaller.  *I want a smaller size jeans!!!!*

I am going to do it!

This morning:
5am -- woke up took supps
workout: 15 minutes treadmill, 15 minutes bike, 15 minutes stairmill, abs, stretch.
#1 -- protein shake after workout
#2 -- oatmeal protein pancakes w/ sf syrup, black coffee
#3 -- 1/2 tuna sandwich, small salad, diet Sprite
#4 -- Zone, protein bar, water
#5 -- Don't know what's for dinner....need....to....eat....healthy

More to come kids.....stay tuned!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 14, 2006)

Happy V-Day to you too!
Have any romantic plans for tonight?
Me? I have a date with the bench press..and a lot of steel...
yes..I am actually going to go....

then..go get those smaller jeans!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 14, 2006)

Happy V-Day to you darlin'!   

Nope, no plans for tonight!  We are going to wait until we get to Vegas and do something special while we're there.

Wow a date with a bench and some steel????   Sounds like my kinda date!  Just please be sure to wipe the seat when you're done!  

I'm on my way to smaller jeans....


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 14, 2006)

yep...that's my life...then home to the cat...


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 14, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> I have a goal....short-term goal at least.  We're leaving for Vegas on March 14th and I want to be able to buy a smaller size jeans before we leave.  I don't care if it's only one size smaller.  *I want a smaller size jeans!!!!*


*

Hey there I'm leaving for Vegas on March 15.  I'd like smaller jeans, too.   Actually, just to fit back in my old ones.*


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 14, 2006)

Where are you going to be?  Are you going for business?

Yeah, I'd settle for fitting back in my old ones too


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 14, 2006)

I'm not sure yet.  Somewhere on the strip.  I go out with a couple of buddies every year for the opening round of the NCAA Bball tournament.  We usually stay at a lower end place to save cash.  Last year we stayed at the Boardwalk.  But, it's closed now.  I'm not in charge of accomodations, but I'll let you know.  I kind of like the cheaper places.  They have cheaper everything like food, blackjack tables, women (just kidding).  What are you going out for?  That's a busy week/weekend.

I'm off to go valentines shopping and do cardio.  Catch up with you later.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 14, 2006)

um...Tam-
...WHERE'S MY EMAIL!!!!!!
(pppssstt...u pomised)


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 14, 2006)

oh yeah...forget the email, where are the photos????????


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 14, 2006)

yeah...email WITH PHOTOS!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 14, 2006)

you too, Billie...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 14, 2006)

uuuuuuhhhhhh, me no understand you talky about foto!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 14, 2006)

I think u habla just fine.....now post!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 14, 2006)

Me no habla....I no looking good to photos be in.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 14, 2006)

now u are speaking: 'Yoda'....
mm...pictures of you post, you will.


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 14, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> now u are speaking: 'Yoda'....
> mm...pictures of you post, you will.


Why don't you come to Vegas in March, Burner?  We could have a mini IM gathering.  Then you can take the picture.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 14, 2006)

that would be great. have to see what's what. I may have a couple clients to take care of....


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 15, 2006)

Speaking of Vegas in March Boiler, let's try to plan a get together and "take a few pics"!

Burner, I think you need to take care of your "clients" in Vegas.  Tell them, in order for you to make the sale, you'll need to be in Vegas the week of March 13th and then you'll be back that weekend to close the deal.

You really should come!   It would be fun!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 15, 2006)

*021506* - No workout this morning.  I was so flippin tired!  But after working out on Sat., Sun., Monday and Tuesday, I figured taking today off would be okay.

I did get up make my protein shake though and now I'm taking my supps, my vitamins and my fish oils.

I will fit in those smaller jeans! 
I will fit in those smaller jeans!
I will fit in those smaller jeans!  
*I will fit in those smaller jeans!*

This is going to be a good day!  Billie, since there was no workout today, I will be working out with my band...are you loving your band by the way?

#1 -- protein shake
supps
#2 -- 1/2 c. oatmeal w/ raisins, 1 slice dry wheat toast, black coffee
#3 -- 1/2 c. slimming soup, water
supps
#4 -- chicken quesadilla on wheat tortilla w/ ff cheese, beans, diet coke
#5 --


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 15, 2006)

couSON


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 15, 2006)

couSON!!   How's my favorite cous this morning?  

What's been happenin'?


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 15, 2006)

Not much at all ... which I guess is good.  

Yourself, how are things?  I read you're off to Vegas in March, lucky gal.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 15, 2006)

Yes!  I can't wait to go too!!!  

Although we're there for business, we'll only have to work for two days and then.......PAAAAARRRRRTTTTTYYYYY!!!

And we're staying at the Venetian, and I *LOVE* that hotel!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 15, 2006)

Alhoa, my Texan beauty! Happy Hump Day!

I cannot promise anything....I think a couple of my clients got pushed back to the March time frame....and if that is the case...I gotta be here...

yeah....take a day off! Remember: 2 on, 1 off...at least lifting...


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 15, 2006)

hey chica!  I have only been able to use the band a couple times....but I LOVE it!  I think I'm gonna use it before work today to stretch out my back..  Well, I'll be damned...I was just playing with it, and realized it was 2 bands tied together...oy, I'm such a blonde 

I'm thinking about finding a big one to help with my pullups


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 15, 2006)

yep, it's two of 'em, tied together.....you can take them apart though and it will give more resistance on your workouts.   I tell you what, those things are perfect for working shoulders!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 15, 2006)

Wanna see what has quickly become my favorite snack?


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 15, 2006)

I saw that on a commercial! I am gonna try some tomorrow...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 15, 2006)

I like it just dry


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 15, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> I like it just dry


I prefer it...wet....much better...


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 15, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Speaking of Vegas in March Boiler, let's try to plan a get together and "take a few pics"!
> 
> Burner, I think you need to take care of your "clients" in Vegas.  Tell them, in order for you to make the sale, you'll need to be in Vegas the week of March 13th and then you'll be back that weekend to close the deal.
> 
> You really should come!   It would be fun!


Definitely, that would be great to meet another IMer What show are you working?  Do you play blackjack?


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 15, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Yes!  I can't wait to go too!!!
> 
> Although we're there for business, we'll only have to work for two days and then.......PAAAAARRRRRTTTTTYYYYY!!!
> 
> And we're staying at the Venetian, and I *LOVE* that hotel!!!


The Venitian is an awesome hotel.  I called my friend today.  We are staying at the New Frontier.  I think we should meet at YOUR hotel


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 16, 2006)

Definitely come meet at my hotel!  We'll be there for the ICA, International Carwash Association show.

I think we get in pretty late Tuesday afternoon, we don't leave here until after 2:00.  

I do play blackjack, but my game is roulette!!!  I love that game!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 16, 2006)

Ok, oh yeah -- 021606

I used the "get the f out of the bed" phrase to myself this morning and I'm glad I did and glad I went to the gym.

Only did cardio and abs this morning...for some reason, I just feel like doing cardio, cardio, cardio.  I think next week though I need to get back to lifting.

5am -- wakey, wakey
supps
workout
#1 -- protein shake after workout, multi, fish oils
#2 -- oatmeal protein pancake w/ sf syrup, black coffee, 1 Figure 8 pb chew, water
supps
#3 -- turkey burger (actually didn't eat the bun  ), root beer, water
#4 -- Protein Pudding, water
#5 --


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 16, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Ok, oh yeah -- 021606
> 
> I used the "get the f out of the bed" phrase to myself this morning and I'm glad I did and glad I went to the gym.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 16, 2006)

It's not perfect yet, but here's a "today" pic of (a) bicep.......LOL


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 16, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> It's not perfect yet, but here's a "today" pic of (a) bicep.......LOL


"welcome to the gun show"


oh...just for a hint of photo ops...you should have panned that camera back towards the left...and maybe down....just a scoche....


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 16, 2006)

hmmmm, I'll keep that in mind!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 16, 2006)




----------



## Burner02 (Feb 16, 2006)

how are you doing today?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 16, 2006)

Doing pretty good....actually regretting that turkey burger I ate.  Let's just say, my body didn't like it.  Not really hungry yet either, so let's hope by 3, I can have my pudding!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 16, 2006)

OK, I'm so flippin' bored this afternoon, I'm going out of my mind here!  I sure wish I got off early, I'd go get my nails done or go for a walk or go to the gym or something!!!


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 16, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> I do play blackjack, but my game is roulette!!!  I love that game!


  I always wondered why they put chairs around the roulette table.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 16, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> I always wondered why they put chairs around the roulette table.




Especially for me....they know I'll sit there for hours!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 16, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Doing pretty good....actually regretting that turkey burger I ate. Let's just say, my body didn't like it. Not really hungry yet either, so let's hope by 3, I can have my pudding!


poor thing...hope u feel better....

getting ready for the pudding? U have enuf to fill that tub yet? Be right there!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 16, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> OK, I'm so flippin' bored this afternoon, I'm going out of my mind here! I sure wish I could get off...


We need a web conference...STAT!


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 16, 2006)

I fully expected TT to be the first to reply to that


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 16, 2006)

11, 34, 36


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 16, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> I fully expected TT to be the first to reply to that



I would have but I've been tied up in meetings all afternoon.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 16, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> 11, 34, 36




No, no, no..... 34, 28, 36


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 16, 2006)

36, 11, 34.......A full scale barbie!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 16, 2006)

Barbie's too tiny to play with!


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 16, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Barbie's too tiny to play with!


Not too bright either.  Then again, she is a mute and has a cool pink jeep. 

So, how long are you in Vegas for?  I'm coming in Wednesday night and leaving Saturday afternoon.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 16, 2006)

We're leaving on Saturday also!  


Oh, oh, oh....guess what's on the radio???

_Should've known better, than to let you go alone - 
Times like these, I couldn't make it on my own --
Wasted days and sleepless nights
And I can't wait to see you again._


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 16, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> We're leaving on Saturday also!
> 
> 
> Oh, oh, oh....guess what's on the radio???
> ...


Radio, internet access, do you have a tv and a wet bar?  Are they hiring?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 16, 2006)

Well....internet radio to be specific.

No, no TV, but I do have my own office and can shut my door and do whatever I want!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 16, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Well....internet radio to be specific.
> 
> No, no TV, but I do have my own office and can shut my door and do whatever I want!


video conference!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 16, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Not too bright either. Then again, she is a mute and has a cool pink jeep.
> 
> So, how long are you in Vegas for? I'm coming in Wednesday night and leaving Saturday afternoon.


Have you heard about the new Divorce Barbie Doll? She comes with her stuff and Kens...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 16, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Have you heard about the new Divorce Barbie Doll? She comes with her stuff and Kens...


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 16, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> video conference!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 17, 2006)

021706 TGIF!!!

I am so glad it's Friday, I can barely speak!  

I overslept this morning, so I didn't get to go workout.  Can't believe I overslept, I really wanted to get up and go workout.  I even set my alarm, but I guess I turned it off in my sleep...oh well!  Just eat right today and take my supps, and it won't matter too much.  

I do plan to go workout on Saturday and Sunday and we're painting one wall and removing wallpaper on another this weekend too, so I will DEFINITELY get the workouts in  

6:45 -- woke up late, late, late
#1 -- Protein shake
supps, multi, fish oils
#2 -- Oatmeal protein pancackes, green tea
#3 -- busy, busy...didn't have time for a snack, only ate a couple of diet/supplement chews
Supps
#4 -- grilled chicken salad, water.
#5 --



Hope everyone is doing well today.  BBL


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 17, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> I overslept this morning, so I didn't get to go workout.



You Burnered your workout?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 17, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> You Burnered your workout?






That's the new saying for not working out!!!!!!!!     

I "Burnered" my workout...


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 17, 2006)

I hope you have a great weekend Tammy!!

Did you and Rob ever decide to do a Ironmag challenge?? My stuff from Instone should be in the mail soon, hopefully


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 17, 2006)

He's gonna do it, but he's trying to get the funding first.  We'll see!!!

I hope it's soon too.

Are you planning on doing the Instone?   I was looking for someone to do it with me...will you?


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 17, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> You Burnered your workout?


oh great...I've been immortalized....
Hey trips...got something for ya...
You like jazz music?


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 17, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Hey trips...got something for ya...
> You like jazz music?


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 17, 2006)




----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 17, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

>



Did I ruin a good joke?  Should I have said yes?


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 18, 2006)

Hey there Missfit Where's your show at?  LV Convention Center or the Sands Expo?  I'd be intersted in taking a walk through it.  Hint, hint (got any free passes available?)


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 19, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Did I ruin a good joke? Should I have said yes?


haven't u seen: Bruce Allmighty? if not...go see it. As a matter of fact: Go BUY it. Great movie!


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 19, 2006)

I need to read over the stuff first, and see what I need to get (ie...BUY) I am seriously thinking about it


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 20, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Hey there Missfit Where's your show at?  LV Convention Center or the Sands Expo?  I'd be intersted in taking a walk through it.  Hint, hint (got any free passes available?)




LV Conv. Center.  We usually don't get any free passes, but I'll see what I can do.

What is your agenda?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 20, 2006)

everyone!!

I hope you all had a good weekend!  I had a very, very busy weekend.  Here's the lowdown:
Saturday: get up and workout, come home, eat, go to my husband's office with him and finish painting his office, go home, go to dinner with friends.
Sunday: get up and workout, come home, shower, go to a bridal shower, come home, change, finish pulling the wallpaper off my bathroom wall, eat, go to bed.
WHEW!!!!  Busy, busy, busy!!

Got up this morning, took supps and went to the gym again!!    I did not "burner" my workout!  I did cardio and back.
#1 Protein shake after workout
#2 1/2 c. oatmeal w/ 1/2 banana, green tea
#3 Two supplement Figure 8 chews, water
Supps
#4 1/2 tuna sandwich, 1/2 cup turkey chili, diet coke
#5 

OH, OH, OH -- I got told this morning that my booty looked smaller!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 20, 2006)

yay!!!!!!!  smaller booty....

ya know...I think we need more pictures...not just your booty, or anything....but your back, abs, shoulders, and legs, etc...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 20, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> yay!!!!!!!  smaller booty....
> 
> ya know...I think we need more pictures...not just your booty, or anything....but your back, abs, shoulders, and legs, etc...




Uuuggghhhh......  I certainly don't want anyone to die, are you kidding???   

Booty == okay
back == maybe
abs == uh, not
legs == okay

See, booty and legs are my best parts = oh yeah, and my blue eyes.  


I am wanting to get some more pics taken...but just not yet.


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 20, 2006)

pretty please?????????????????????????


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 20, 2006)

Tammy......any suggestions on a sunless tanner??


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 20, 2006)

Yes, Loreal has a really good one....so does Clinique...depending on how much you wanna spend!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 20, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> pretty please?????????????????????????




Well, since you asked so nicely -- I'll see what I can do -


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 20, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> LV Conv. Center.  We usually don't get any free passes, but I'll see what I can do.
> 
> What is your agenda?


Arive Wednesday night: gamble, eat, sleep, eat, gamble, eat, sleep, eat, gamble, eat, gamble, sleep, gamble, eat, sleep, eat, gamble, leave Saturday afternoon.

Don't go out of your way or do anything special.  I was just curious.

Busy weekend, eh?  Compliments always make you feel good.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 21, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Arive Wednesday night: gamble, eat, sleep, eat, gamble, eat, sleep, eat, gamble, eat, gamble, sleep, gamble, eat, sleep, eat, gamble, leave Saturday afternoon.



Yep, that's pretty much me too!  

I arrive Tuesday late afternoon, check into hotel, make an appearance at the show for about an hour and make sure everything is okay, leave show, go get beer, eat, gamble, tie hubby to the bed  , sleep, wake, eat, go to show, eat, gamble, get beer, gamble, gamble, eat, sleep, wake, eat, gamble, get beer, get beer, gamble, eat, get beer....etc....

I forget where you're staying again?   I'll be gambling at The Venetian if you wanna make your way over there!  I'll be the 4'10" cutest girl in the casino, brown hair, blue eyes!


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 21, 2006)

Yeah, that would be fun.  We'll terrorize your casino for a couple of hours.  When it gets closer, we can exchange cell#'s or something.  I won't be the cutest guy in the casino, so, we'll have to arrange another way to meet


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 21, 2006)

022106 Oh -- I "burnered" my workout this morning.....just slept right through.  Kinda glad I did though because my youngest son woke me up at 6 this morning with a bad dream...so he crawled in bed next to me for the next 45 minutes....to be honest with you, I should've gotten up and gone to the gym!!  Oh well - I will work with my bands throughout the day.

Took supps, multi, fish oils
#1 -- eggs, one slice wheat toast, black coffee, then green tea
#2
supps
#3
#4
#5


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 21, 2006)

Have you seen this, Tammy?


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 21, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> I arrive Tuesday late afternoon, check into hotel, make an appearance at the show for about an hour and make sure everything is okay, leave show, go get beer, eat, gamble, tie hubby to the bed  , sleep, wake, eat, go to show, eat, gamble, get beer, gamble, gamble, eat, sleep, wake, eat, gamble, get beer, get beer, gamble, eat, get beer....etc....


good morning, my little Texan hottie...I will forgive you for the insult....this time...

BTW...do'nt forget to UNTIE the hubby...it could get a little nasty afterwhile...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 21, 2006)

Awwww, thanks for forgiving me honey!   You're just a legend!!!  

Aww man, you mean I gotta un-tie him?  Damn, you know that's gonna eat into my gambling time???


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 21, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Have you seen this, Tammy?





Hadn't seen this....way cool Jr.!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 21, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Awwww, thanks for forgiving me honey! You're just a legend!!!
> 
> Aww man, you mean I gotta un-tie him? Damn, you know that's gonna eat into my gambling time???


well...maybe he'd wanna do a little gambling...eat...shower...u know..the basics...
wiat...a sponge bath..from his very own naughty nurse...never mind..keep me..er..him shackled!


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 21, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Hadn't seen this....way cool Jr.!


If you memorize that chart and stick to it at a flat bet rate, blackjack is the best odds in vegas.  I think the house still holds a .56% advantage.  Why do you like roulette.  That game is  for me.


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 22, 2006)

If you like cards, I hear Vegas is filled with hold'em players just aching to give their money away.  I know they do online.    I know my next trip to Vegas will see me taking the vacationing folks fine cash.  If you just play a tight game, you're chances of coming out ahead are pretty good.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 22, 2006)

I wish I could play poker....I don't know ANYTHING and I mean 
a-n-y-t-h-i-n-g about poker.   I think the only card game I know is Go Fish!  

I did not go workout this morning because I am taking yoga this afternoon here at work.  YEAH!!!  My first yoga class!  I can't wait, it's going to be fun I think.

6:30 Wakey wakey
#1 Protein shake, supps, multi, fish oils, green tea
#2 Supplement chews
Supps
#3 Chicken breast with grilled onions, 7Up
#4
#5
I will fit in those smaller jeans
I will fit in those smaller jeans
I will fit in those smaller jeans

Hope everyone is doing well today!   Kinda busy, so I'll be back later


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 22, 2006)

Hey hottie! 
Happy Hump Day! Thanx for calling!

You outta see my ride!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 22, 2006)

Can't you post a pic for me?


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 22, 2006)

I did. It's in my journal, one page back. same car.
how's you?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 22, 2006)

oh my goooooosh -- I just had to get on to let you all know.......I'm down another pound!!!!

I am so flippin excited, I dont know what else to do accept smile and dance and smile and dance.....


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 22, 2006)




----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 22, 2006)

go, Tammy, go!!!  Things are looking good in here, and I have to say...sometimes snuggling is WAY more important than the gym!

What do you do at your job??? It sounds like a lot of fun


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 23, 2006)

morning couSON 
Sounds as though you're well on your way to fitting into those jeans


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 23, 2006)

02/23/06 Thursday
Had a great workout this morning!  I did about 25 minutes cardio and then did triceps

Overhead press - 15x15#, 12x20#, 10x25#
Skull crushers - 10x15#, 10x15#, 8x17.5#
Overhead rope ext. (don't know what these are called?) 12x40#x3

I would've done more but I ran out of time.  I was goint to take a class this morning too, but they didn't start until 5:45 and I have to leave the gym by 6am....Oh well.  I've decided that I will take the boot camp class on Wednesdays here at work.

Supps
Workout
#1 Protein shake after workout, multi and fish oils
#2 eggs and a slice of dry wheat toast, green tea
Supps
#3 chicken sandwich w/ lite ranch, diet coke
#4 I'm supposed to be having a snack/meal of some sort, but I'm going to save it because we're having a baby shower in about 30 minutes and there's going to be all sorts of stuff!!!
#5

Hope everyone is doing great today -- it's almost Friday....

Thanks TT for the thumbs up on the extra pound.  I'm feeling lean and slim and sexy and healthy!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 23, 2006)

Thanks Billie and couSON!   Hard work pays off doesn't it??

Billie, I work for the President/CFO here at the clinic.  It is fun and I have a lot of leniency and work under very little supervision.  It's really good.  Sometimes it's boring, but I try to find things to do and help out in many different departments.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 23, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> oh my goooooosh -- I just had to get on to let you all know.......I'm down another pound!!!!
> 
> I am so flippin excited, I dont know what else to do accept smile and dance and smile and dance.....


Wahoo!
um..where are you dancing at? Exactly? this could be vital information for my visualization...


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 23, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Hope everyone is doing great today -- it's almost Friday....
> 
> Thanks TT for the thumbs up on the extra pound. I'm feeling lean and slim and sexy and healthy!


 
uh oh...sounds likethe hubby is in for a LONG night....
 holy crap! U are OUT of the gym by 0545????


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 23, 2006)

Glad to hear you are feeling good


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 23, 2006)

I'm usually out of the gym by 6...well, done with my workout at 6 anyway.  I have to shower and dress and then head out!  But I get there at like 4:45 or 4:50 in order to stretch and start my workout by 5.

Thank you boiler...how are you today sweetie?


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 23, 2006)

wow...I'm about to crawl out from my comfy bed @ 0445

What time do u normally go to bed?


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 23, 2006)

I'm doing good today.  Thanks for asking.  I laid down at 6 o'clock when we got home yesterday and didn't wake up until 6:30 this morning so I'm well rested.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 23, 2006)

I normally go to bed about 10pm - sometimes sooner, depending on how my night goes.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 23, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> I'm doing good today. Thanks for asking. I laid down at 6 o'clock when we got home yesterday and didn't wake up until 6:30 this morning so I'm well rested.


I LOVE those kinds of 'naps'...


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 23, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> I normally go to bed about 10pm - sometimes sooner, depending on how my night goes.


yep...DEFINATELY a mother....u can move thru your day w/ minimal sleep...
u rock!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 23, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> yep...DEFINATELY a mother....u can move thru your day w/ minimal sleep...
> u rock!




And that's usually exactly how it goes....all I can say is Viva Thermos!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 23, 2006)

they still make those? I tried those lippo 6..and didn't feel a thing...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 23, 2006)

Ahhh, that's my favorite one -- which I happen to be using right now


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 23, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Ahhh, that's my favorite one -- which I happen to be using right now


I'm a little confused here.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 23, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> I'm a little confused here.



You're not the only one.


----------



## Devlin (Feb 23, 2006)

Hey Fitgirl  

Ughh I can't take the fat burners, they screw with my hormone levels  I have to depend on my levoxyl and cardio to drop weight   What kind of clinic do you work in, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 23, 2006)

Booo


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 23, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Hey Fitgirl
> 
> Ughh I can't take the fat burners, they screw with my hormone levels  They tend to make me easily aroused...and must seek immediate release


Somebody call me?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 23, 2006)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Booo




Oh my gosh....look what the Cat drug in.....

Hey girly...how the heck are ya!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 23, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> I'm a little confused here.




What about?


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 23, 2006)

I'm not confused..I'm on the same page, babe...


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 23, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> What about?


Thermoses


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 23, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Thermoses




Thermos, thermogenics, fat burners.

Is that what you're asking?


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 23, 2006)

I thought you had something fancy in a big plaid thermos or something I'm such an idiot.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 23, 2006)

I'm an idiot....I think I spelled it wrong...


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 23, 2006)

I thought she was talking about a themos, also.  Don't feel bad, boiler.

BTW, do you know that the thermos is an amazing invention?  It keeps cold stuff cold and hot stuff hot.  But how does it know?


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 23, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Oh my gosh....look what the Cat drug in.....
> 
> Hey girly...how the heck are ya!


I'm doing better.    finally back in the gym!!  working with Howard again for the Europa show in Arlington.    We need to make a big get together for this show!!!   Its in August..we have plenty of time to plan.  Plus its a Pro Show.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 23, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> I thought she was talking about a themos, also. Don't feel bad, boiler.
> 
> BTW, do you know that the thermos is an amazing invention? It keeps cold stuff cold and hot stuff hot. But how does it know?


things that make you go...hmm...


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 23, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> I thought she was talking about a themos, also.  Don't feel bad, boiler.
> 
> BTW, do you know that the thermos is an amazing invention?  It keeps cold stuff cold and hot stuff hot.  But how does it know?


Well, I just talk to it.


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 24, 2006)




----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 24, 2006)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> I'm doing better.    finally back in the gym!!  working with Howard again for the Europa show in Arlington.    We need to make a big get together for this show!!!   Its in August..we have plenty of time to plan.  Plus its a Pro Show.



I am definitely going to be there with you!

I can't wait to see you


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 24, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Well, I just talk to it.





 

Does it talk back?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 24, 2006)

02/24/06 Friday

Hey everyone!  How is ya this fine Friday?

All is well today here in Dallas!  I am very tired this morning!  But I've had my thermos, had a cup of coffee and now I'm having my green detox tea!  All should be well in about an hour!

Did not workout this morning, I'm taking a class here at lunchtime.

Did I tell you guys that I am starting boot camp next week?  It is going to be so much fun! I can't wait!

Oh, did I also tell you guys that I'm trying to start up my own business?  Well, right now it's a little side job that I actually do for a couple of companies, one pays me the other doesn't.  I create flyers and newsletters!  I hope to get more clients so that I can do it full time from home, but for now, I'm just using my home and office computer to do the work.   So if you guys know of anyone that might need flyers or a newsletter, please let me know.

OK - 
6:30 -- wakey, wakey
supps
#1 egg, 2 slices of dry wheat toast, black coffee, green tea
#2
Supps
#3
#4
#5

More to come later...I need to go make the rounds.

*TGIF*


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 24, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> I am definitely going to be there with you!
> 
> I can't wait to see you


I can't wait either!!  I know its months away, but I'm finally back to plugging away in the gym.  Gotta add a lil more size to the delts and more thickness to the back.    I'll be starting Howard's off season workouts soon and excited to see how things trun out with his training.  I hear it is BRUTAL!!!  

Ok...we need to get lots of peeps to come.  Burner....its time for a fawking road trip!!!


psst...I'm moving in April to where I work.    New gym location, new apt. gotta find new friends.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 24, 2006)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Ok...we need to get lots of peeps to come.  Burner....its time for a fawking road trip!!!



Yes Burner.....time for a trip...you need to come to Texas anyway!




			
				JLB001 said:
			
		

> psst...I'm moving in April to where I work.    New gym location, new apt. gotta find new friends.



YEAH!!!!!!!!    Ahhhhhh, things are lookin' up!  All will be good now!  Stay positive.

Oh yeah, call me when you get a chance this weekend.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 24, 2006)

Good luck on the new gig.  I have a cousin who does that, and it has turned into a nice business for him.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 24, 2006)

Thanks P....I really appreciate it!  I hope it works out too, I just need to get the word out and do a little marketing.


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 24, 2006)

hey...I missed what your gonna be doing....fill a chick in please.  I'm too lazy to go pages back and read.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 24, 2006)

Gonna try to get a little side business going where I'll create newsletters/flyers for small companies.

I hope to get it rolling here soon.


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 24, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Gonna try to get a little side business going where I'll create newsletters/flyers for small companies.
> 
> I hope to get it rolling here soon.


I need to get some stuff done.  Some cut sheets on some of the different equipment I rep.  Maybe we can sit down somewhere in Vegas away from the tables and I can fill you in.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 24, 2006)

Oh my gosh BM...I would love to do that for you!  Why don't you go ahead and send me some stuff (bhgirl70@yahoo.com) and I'll work up some drafts for you to see in a couple of weeks


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 24, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Oh my gosh BM...I would love to do that for you!  Why don't you go ahead and send me some stuff (bhgirl70@yahoo.com) and I'll work up some drafts for you to see in a couple of weeks


That would be great, except I'm not ready yet.  I've got to pull some pics together and think about what sheets I want to put together.  I'll send you a copy of the linecard I have now so you can get a feel for the basic look of the documents.  I want to keep them somewhat standardized in the way they appear.  Also, I'm waiting on a couple of contracts from equipment manufacturers that need to be formalized before I can formally promote them.

The company I started working for last June is a zero in marketing stuff internally.  They have their stuff done at Office Max.  I'm looking for more flexibility to change things to fit different customer profiles if you know what I mean, so we could probably do quite a bit of work together. 

Can you send me a pm with the rates you are thinking of so I can get them approved by the owner of my company?


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 24, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> 02/24/06 Friday
> 
> Hey everyone! How is ya this fine Friday?
> 
> ...


I actually need a newsletter....
Happy Friday, u suh-weet thang!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 24, 2006)

Do you really?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 27, 2006)

02/27/06 Monday

OK -- worked out on Saturday and Sunday!   Finished up our bathroom on Saturday and started texturing on Sunday....man, my arms are so sore.   I did biceps on Saturday....bad mistake.  I could barely move my arms on Sunday morning when I was dressing to go to the gym.

I'm excited about Wednesday - I start my first boot camp class at Noon.  
Oh, I'm going to try to take some pics today because I have to show you guys how big my pants are...I feel like Jared from the stupid Subway commercials....   

Woke up 6:00, no workout this morning...I am pooped!
Supps, multi, fishoil
#1 -- 1 slice dry wheat toast, 1 c. cherrios w/ 2% milk, green tea
#2 -- small slice low fat banana bread (made by one of my docs here)
supps
#3 -- chicken salad (I am stuck on these chicken salads, must be something my body is missing), water
#4 -- banana, water
#5


More later....


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 27, 2006)

hiya Tammy..I was reading around the boards journals, and it turns out, we have nearly the same measurements and weight 

also, I wonder how long it will take for my Instone stuff to get here? I'm getting antsy!   what kinds of supps and workouts do they reccomend??


----------



## Pylon (Feb 27, 2006)

Mmm....instone...tasty stuff, if you can get past the price.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 27, 2006)

OH absolutely!!!  I hope you ordered from Bulknutrition!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 27, 2006)

Okay...the only flippin picture I could get to look halfway decent.....I'll see what I can do about getting some more taken, maybe tomorrow at the gym!

This one is of the front side, you can see how big my pants are!!



awwww crap -- hold on....I need to resize it


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 27, 2006)

Alright...let's try again, shall we!


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 27, 2006)

Tammy, you've got a nice tummy!  and some big hoo-has!   I knew someone would comment, so I figure I may as well be first 

psst...I posted pics in my journal too


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 27, 2006)

THanks Billie, I knew I could count on you to stare at my boobs!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 27, 2006)

OK, how about one from the side!  

I guess next I'll work on one like Billie's


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 27, 2006)

Sorry those are so blurry....


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 27, 2006)

All I seen were booooooooooobieeeeeeeeeeeeesssssssssssssssss!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 27, 2006)

Yeah, but you were staring J....


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 27, 2006)

Wow, those are some big







































PANTS.  Congrats on the progress!!


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 27, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Yeah, but you were staring J....


It's because I am jealous...I don't have any boobies.  Well.  I do now, but they never stay once I diet.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 27, 2006)

I'll be happy to share with ya.....as long as I didn't have to have a reduction.   That's prolly not possible, huh?


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 27, 2006)

probably not.  LOL


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 27, 2006)

Great progress Sister Fit, Love the Avi too!!! *"Here I come to save the day"*


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 28, 2006)

I just love Mighty Mouse!!   My ex-trainer dubbed me "Mighty Mouse" when I was working with him.


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 28, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Wow, those are some big


 Booobies!!  that's what you wanted to say, so say it man  

Congrats on the progress for sure.  Those jeans will be worn very very soon, if not already.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 28, 2006)

Thanks all!  I'm super psyched about it!!  I doubt I can wear the new jeans yet...but we'll see!

Be back later for more....duty calls.

Also, I'm working out here at lunch today...I slept through my alarm this morning.

*This is how the day is going to go:*Wakey, wakey
Supps and a 1/2 protein shake today
1 cup shredded wheat, black coffee, multi, fish oils
supps
Workout
Lean Cuisine, veggies, water for lunch
maybe an apple for snack
no idea for dinner tonight


OK, I just have to say, I'm finishing this cup of water and then off I go to a Diet Coke!  Man, I can't wait to go workout this afternoon, so I can wake the #^&* up.  Maybe a pic today - we'll see!  I have no make-up on and my hair is pulled back.  This is a just roll outta bed, put some clothes on kinda day!


----------



## boilermaker (Mar 1, 2006)

How's the day going, Missfit?  Got your email.  Bootcamp should be exciting.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 1, 2006)

*March 1st
Let's see....just how is the day going?  

I got up this  morning, took supps, went to do 30 minutes of cardio and then back home to get the kids up...youngest son left for camp today!  He's going to have so much fun!

#1 Early Riser at Benny's w/ egg whites, turkey and onion on a whole grain bagel (on the way to work - 7am)...it was soooo good too...
#2 1/2 c. shredded wheat w/ 2% milk, green tea then water
Supps
Boot camp at noon
#3 Hibachi steak and chicken w/ brown rice for lunch (like Benihana)
#4 100 calorie snack pack (have you guys seen these?  they're from Nabisco.  They have oreo's, chex mix, cheeze nips -- so good and great for a snack), green tea bag in a water bottle (I am doing good on the water today!)
#5

All in all, this is a good day.  I have revise a few things at work, but now that I have a new computer (flat screen), I feel a little more excited about working actually.

Oh yeah - 13 days to Vegas....and counting *


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 1, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Alright...let's try again, shall we!


Hey sexy girl! Happy Hump Day!
Hmm...looks like you've lost some inches..does that mean that there is enough room for me to get into your pants...

HA! HAR WHOO!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 1, 2006)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> It's because I am jealous...I don't have any boobies. Well. I do now, but they never stay once I diet.


yeah, but you do have a great: <insert your favorite body part of JBL here>


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 1, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Maybe a pic today - we'll see! I have no make-up on and my hair is pulled back.


   POST!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 1, 2006)

OK...I just spent the last 20 minutes eating chocolate....not eating chocolate continually for 20 minutes...but I did have about 5 pieces of chocolate -- in various forms, with caramel, dark chocolate, yada yada yada!  

How many of you believe in eating something bad to kick start the old metabolism?  

I think I fully satisfied my need for sweets    and can now get back to my good, clean diet - starting with dinner tonight!


----------



## Pylon (Mar 1, 2006)

I'm a believer in that plan...only because it keeps me from going WAAAAAAAAY off the deep end at times....

Nice pics, buy the way.  I'm coming to Dallas now for sure!


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 2, 2006)

TAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM TAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM

It went AWESOMEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE.

And to answer the question if I will be coming up to Dallas before Aug....YES!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 2, 2006)

OHHHHHHHH YYAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYY

I can't wait to see you!!!!!   Just be sure to let me know what day okay, so I can take that day off.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 2, 2006)

I wrote this whole post and then got knocked off my puter....damn I hate when that happens!    

I'll have to add it again in a bit!   

OK -- let's see:
6:45 wakey wakey
supps, multi, fishoils
#1 -- Smart Start Antioxidant cereal w/ 2% milk, then green tea
#2 -- water, SF jello, then Crystal Light
Supps
#3 -- plan to eat tuna sandwich and a salad for lunch
May go for a walk outside...don't know how cold it's going to be outside...I think they said it was going to be in the low 70's....that's down right Parka weather for here.   
#4 --
#5 --

OK, gotta get back to work, hope everyone is enjoying their Thursday....I wish it were Friday, I'd be getting off in an hour & 1/2!


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 2, 2006)

sooooooooooooooo..........tell us all about boot camp!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 2, 2006)

Boot camp is cool -- about 12 peeps, half of the group runs for 3 minutes, the other half does weights, then you switch, then you all run, then you all do sprints, then back to some calisthenics and more weights.

Kinda kicks your ass -- but when it's free, do you really care?   

I can't wait to do it again next Wednesday.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 2, 2006)

OK, here's one pic of me from today!

I have no make-up on....and my hair is a little windblown....but here ya go!


----------



## boilermaker (Mar 2, 2006)

Just another day at the office.  You need a webcam.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 2, 2006)

Yeps, just another day at the office.  

Oh my gosh...I'd love to have a webcam...but we can't get those here!  Go figure!


----------



## boilermaker (Mar 2, 2006)

Any ideas for the name of your new enterprise that you'd like to share?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 2, 2006)

How about Just Another Day at the Office?  

No...I have no idea yet, need to think on that some more


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 2, 2006)

How about these:
News Knows
New News


----------



## boilermaker (Mar 2, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> How about these:
> News Knows
> New News


 doesn't really let people know what your doing.  keep working on it Look at me, I'm a critic.


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 3, 2006)

Tammy....you are adorable! And you def. do NOT need any makeup, go natural


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 3, 2006)

Aaaahhh you're so sweet Billie!!!  I do have my makeup on today though!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 3, 2006)

03/03/06
Today is my anniversary!!!  YEAH!! 

I think we're having seafood tonight.  I can't wait, because I haven't been to this place in a long time and it is so good!!

5:00 wakey wakey
supps
workout:  some legs, cardio and abs
#1 -- black coffee and 4 hard-boiled eggs
#2 -- snacking on dry smart start cereal
supps
#3 -- fish and a little bit of zucchini and cabbage, water
#4 -- 
I don't know what foods I will eat throughout the rest of the day.  I'm leaving at 1:00 today to go pick up my son who is returning from camp today!  I sure hope he had fun!

OK, more later, gotta get a few things done right now.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 3, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> OK, here's one pic of me from today!
> 
> I have no make-up on....and my hair is a little windblown....but here ya go!


hmmm...great smile....


----------



## Devlin (Mar 3, 2006)

Happy anniversary!!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 3, 2006)

it's your Anniversary? Really? Sweet! May your day be blessed!
You should go riding this weekend...


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 3, 2006)

Happy Anniversary and YAY!! on the Seafood!  Hubby and I are escaping the house on Sunday, and just going driving, and he wants to take me to a nice dinner....for no apparant reason...(he has romantic streaks about once a year:laugh )  I'm thinking seafood too...I'm craving shrimp and crab cakes..yumyum!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 3, 2006)

driving into the Hills of Tennessee? Gatlinburg? (I was there when I was a kid)
I wanna do some romatical type stuff...I just need a victim...er....girlfriend....


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 3, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> 03/03/06
> Today is my anniversary!!!  YEAH!!



  How many years?


----------



## boilermaker (Mar 3, 2006)

Happy Anny, Tammy


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 3, 2006)

pssst....I think she's "busy"


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 6, 2006)

I was busy...and busy today too...but I'll catch up just for you guys.

It was 5 years.   I love my hubby!!!   He's so wonderful.  He brought the Challenger home on Friday and we took it for a spin on Saturday and took it to church on Sunday!  I just love that car!!!

Today is a good day - Monday and 9 days 'till Vegas.  I can't wait!  Veggies, veggies, veggies this week, I bought a new pair of jeans this weekend (smaller size) and they are still a little more snug than I'd like, so I'll just workout extra hard this week and eat extra strict, they'll be fine for Vegas next week.

Smart Start cereal this morning, w/ black coffee
celery w/ pb for snack
Supps
Workout
slimming soup for lunch w/ a few crackers


More later.....busy, busy


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 6, 2006)

'morning, you lean, super hottie!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 6, 2006)

Mornin' Mr. Burner darlin'?   I need to make it over to your side....


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 7, 2006)

03/07/06 Tuesday
No workout this morning, I'm feeling a little under the weather!  Headache and just all over feeling a little tired.

I did bring my workout gear with me so if I start to feeling better - I may go workout out lunch!

6:30 wakey, wakey
supps, multi, fishoils
Breakfast was probably not that great this morning....(I care not to divulge to you what I ate)
Just know the rest of the day will be good and clean.  I did bring some more slimming soup, veggies and a turkey sandwich for later...don't know if I will have the sandwich or not, just depends!

Snack: S/F Jello, water
Lunch: slimming soup, turkey sandwich, diet Sprite
Snack:
Dinner:

OK, 7 days 'till Vegas!  I'm getting so excited and wishing I was leaving today!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 7, 2006)

'morning, hottie!
I'll take that sammich!


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 7, 2006)

Hope you get to feeling better Tamm-Tamm


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 7, 2006)

If I could eat my weight in pb & celery, I think I definitely would....

Tell me doc, is it bad?


----------



## Pylon (Mar 7, 2006)

mmmmm.....peanut butter.......

I like it on celery too.  Of course, I usually just eat the PB and throw the celery away....


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 8, 2006)

haha....just had a funny mental pic of Pylon licking his celery..

Hey Tam....do the Fredericks bras normally run bigger than a normal bra?? I went by the size chart and it says I wear a 34-36 D!!!!!!OMG!!!!!  By another online chart I am a 32 D...and by another I am a 32 C...I can NOT be a D cup...can NOT!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 8, 2006)

Yes, it's a little bigger.  I usually wear a 34D, but when I buy from them, I usually end up having to get either a 36D or a 34DD!  

Girl, don't be complaining about big (.)(.)'s....I love 'em!!


----------



## boilermaker (Mar 8, 2006)

Less than a week, Tam!


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 8, 2006)

morning couSON 

Ya girls, no hating big ( . )( . )


----------



## Pylon (Mar 8, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> Hey Tam....do the Fredericks bras normally run bigger than a normal bra?? I went by the size chart and it says I wear a 34-36 D!!!!!!OMG!!!!!  By another online chart I am a 32 D...and by another I am a 32 C...I can NOT be a D cup...can NOT!



Hey, don't be that way!  You can be anything you want!


----------



## boilermaker (Mar 8, 2006)

I'm trying to work over here and this large breast talk is very distracting


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 8, 2006)

OK, today is Wednesday...you know what that means!  Yep, BOOT CAMP  

6:30 wakey wakey
decaf coffee, sausage biscuit (yes I know that wasn't that great....but oh <bleepin'> well.  
Green tea, supps, multi, fishoils, 
Here's what my food list is today and this is probably exactly how it will go:
sausage biscuit w/ decaf coffee
celery w/ laughing cow cheese spread
supps
Boot Camp
slimming soup and half tuna sandwich, diet root beer
veggies w/ lowfat ranch
water all day!

6 days = VEGAS!


----------



## Pylon (Mar 8, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> I'm trying to work over here and this large breast talk is very distracting



Quit lying.  You aren't doing any work.


----------



## boilermaker (Mar 8, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Quit lying.  You aren't doing any work.


Pylon, please exit my home office fantasy with Miss B and Missfit.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 8, 2006)

Yes Pylon....please exit the big boobies....uh....big boobie talks!


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 8, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> I'm trying to work over here and this large breast talk is very distracting


 
did I mention we have some big boobies?? Just checking.....


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 8, 2006)

No Billie, I do believe that we may have missed the big, supple, perky, nicely tanned with no tan lines boobies.  We should probably discuss further!


----------



## Pylon (Mar 8, 2006)

Those are the best kind.

Of course, my granddaddy always said, they's all good, just some's better.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 8, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> No Billie, I do believe that we may have missed the big, supple, perky, nicely tanned with no tan lines boobies. We should probably discuss further!


 


			
				Pylon said:
			
		

> Those are the best kind.
> 
> Of course, my granddaddy always said, they's all good, just some's better.


you forgot....when they are offered to you for both of your pleasure...


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 8, 2006)

g'day!


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 8, 2006)

yep...you see one, you wanna see them all 

did someone say large, supple and no tan lines??  I resemble that remark...


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 8, 2006)

hmmm...that's it. u just made the 'list' of women I am getting cloned...


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 8, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> hmmm...that's it. u just made the 'list' of women I am getting cloned...


 


Maybe we can exchange clones then.....


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 9, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> Maybe we can exchange clones then.....



huh    you give me you and I'll give you me?  Hmmm....I don't like gardening thaaaaat much!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 9, 2006)

OK, workout this morning was just great!

My legs are already fried.  I tried something new:
walk on treadmill - 20 minutes, varying inclines
ham curls - 3sets/45#/12 reps each
run 3 minutes on treadmill
step up on bench w/ 10#DB - 2sets/20 steps each leg
run 3 minutes on treadmill
adductors - 2sets/55#/30reps each 
run 2 minutes on treadmill
sldl w/15# db - 2sets/10reps
butt blaster - 2sets each leg/30#/15reps

abs and then stretch


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 9, 2006)

um...was talking to burner about the clones...hahahahaha...


ooh...cardio/weight intervals..your gonna hurt for 3 days!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 9, 2006)

How is the boot camp stuff??


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 9, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> Maybe we can exchange clones then.....


deal.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 9, 2006)

It's good!  How about you, you doing good?


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 9, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> um...was talking to burner about the clones...hahahahaha...
> 
> 
> ooh...cardio/weight intervals..your gonna hurt for 3 days!!!


hey!
juwt saw your pics..VERY hubba hubba!


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 9, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> It's good!  How about you, you doing good?


Doing good...just waiting on the fawking clock!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 9, 2006)

girl me toooooo!!!   15 minutes can't come quick enough


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 10, 2006)

03/10/06  Friday

WHAT A DAY!     ALREADY

And some people just need  already too.

4 days to Vegas and I can't wait.  

I feel like Burner today -- being too busy to go workout!  Burner baby, I know how you feel today and I will not give you crap for not working out...it looks as if my day is going to be so crazy, I might not get to workout today.  I need to go to the bank, need to go to the private school my son is going to next year and turn in all the paperwork, would like to go to lunch at some point....need to finish booking flights for some of my directors, need to find a hotel for theses people to stay in...      Not to mention that I'm picking up the slack for one of the other admins that's not here today!
I got here late....at 8
Supps
B/fast: had my eggs and one slice wheat toast, coffee
Snack: water, multi, protein pudding
supps
Lunch:  ?
Snack:  ?
Dinner:  ?


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 10, 2006)

hey hottie!
we need a vacation! oh...you have that covered.....I need a vacation!

sounds like u have a lot to do today!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 13, 2006)

06/13/06 Monday -- yuck!  I hate Mondays 

Well, not normally....but when a Monday comes before vacation...well....it's just not a good way to start the vacation.  
Plus, I'm tired -- I got NO sleep last night
(cover your ears boys)
I was cramping so bad last night I couldn't sleep - doubled over, in near tears.  Then just when I thought I was going to go to sleep...it starts raining and thundering!  I don't think I got to bed until almost 4am.  If there is ever a day that I need some pure ephedrine - today is the day!

OK, enough of my bitchin'.  

No workout of course!  I'm having some coffee and Smart Start cereal this morning.  Don't know what else I'll eat throughout the day.
I'm going to the bank at lunch today to get money.  Then I'm having my nails and toes done after work.
Vegas tomorrow!  Thanks Be!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 13, 2006)

I just gotta say that I've had virtually NO food today -- I've eaten my share of candy though, oh yes I have!  But, I think it's just because I's had no sleep lasta  night masssta'!  

I'll probably be really hungry later on tonight though!


----------



## dougnukem (Mar 13, 2006)

Hiya there!   I'm droppin by as requested.    So your goin to Vegas to huh?  I should go there someday....    BTW, I haven't read of this new fad of the candy diet. *typing as I munch on bag of peanut M&Ms*  But I must continue my research.


----------



## boilermaker (Mar 13, 2006)

Hey, Missfit Have a safe trip.  See you on the strip!


----------



## boilermaker (Mar 13, 2006)

I just had to stop in here one more time since Billies avi is on here 3 times on one page!


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 14, 2006)

boo


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 14, 2006)

make that 4


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 14, 2006)

I've changed my avi too!  I'm calling it -- _yummy tummy4_ ~~


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 14, 2006)

Need to look like that again, need to look like that again
Need to look like that again, need to look like that again
Need to look like that again, need to look like that again


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 14, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> I've changed my avi too!  I'm calling it -- _yummy tummy4_ ~~



couSON approves


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 14, 2006)

'bout to leave in about an hour.  I hope everyone has a great rest of the week!  Boiler, I'll call you on Thursday - I'm not sure what our agenda is -- oh, can you PM me your number?
Huh???    what have I forgotten??  

Oh yeah -- 
Viva Las Vegas, Viva Las Vegas
Viva Las Vegas, Vivaaa, Vivaaaa, Las Veeeegaaaaassss
Billie -- keep the boys in line for me will ya?
Burner -- be sure to hold the fort down and get to the gym 
Jodie -- not sure if you'll check in before you leave, but I hope you have a great time in Cancun -- can't wait for pics.
TT -- Take Time To Top and Tell the Toses....     just joshing with ya honey...just trying to  tay tith the title  
couSON -- man, I sure wish you and Mrs. NT were going to be in Vegas to!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 14, 2006)

hey hottie! Have a great time in Vegas! Get some lap dances for us! (take pics!)
and...BTW....great avi!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 14, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> I've changed my avi too!  I'm calling it -- _yummy tummy4_ ~~


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 15, 2006)

Keep them all in line?? I can handle that...  whose gonna keep me in line though?? 

I love your AVI...and I have no doubt you are already in great shape, and by the end of the summer you will have passed me by!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 15, 2006)

I have a special...tool...that will keep you in line, young lady.....

 ---a ruler...what were YOU thinking?


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 16, 2006)

and we can use the ruler for............


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 16, 2006)

oh...rumor has it....I 'measure' up...

MUHAHAHAHAAAAA...


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 16, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> whose gonna keep me in line though??



Did someone call me?


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 16, 2006)

haha....you plan on keeping me in line all by yourself??? that's a good one...


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 17, 2006)

hey trips...man, she just called you out!
She says...you can't hang!
this blond bombshell says you aren't in her league!

The balls in your court:
What will you do. WHAT WILL _YOU _DO?!?!?!?


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 18, 2006)

I hope you had alot of fun!!  

We had to reschedule Cancun for in April.  
I'll be in your neck of the woods Wed-Fri.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 19, 2006)

u back yet? Spill it! we need details!


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 19, 2006)

She is back.  LOL   I talked to her this afternoon.  ARE YOU JEALOUS???  lol


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 20, 2006)

Yeah, I'm back!   I'm an idiot though and am apologizing profusely to Steve-o!  I forgot my phone - yep, left it sitting right on my bar at the house.  Didn't get to talk to or see Steve.  I feel like a bafoon!  I did leave him a message late Saturday night when we got in though - hope fully he'll get back with me today!  

I can't believe I did that -- oh well!

We had a great time!  Worked until Thursday and then tried to get some "us" time in Thursday night and Friday.  Then left Saturday.  It wasn't long enough by a long shot.  I could've spent another week in Vegas.  Our room was awesome and I always love the Venetian!  Won a little bit of money at roulette, even won some for a Sooner!  Jackass didn't even try to repay me either.....oh well!  
We had a great time, wish I'd gotten to see boiler, but there will be other times hopefully.

Oh Jodie, let me know what the schedule is for later this week okay???


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 20, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Yeah, I'm back! I'm an idiot though and am apologizing profusely to Steve-o! I forgot my phone - yep, left it sitting right on my bar at the house. Didn't get to talk to or see Steve. I feel like a bafoon! I did leave him a message late Saturday night when we got in though - hope fully he'll get back with me today!
> 
> I can't believe I did that -- oh well!
> 
> ...


hmm....blamng it on the phone again??? that's sounds familiar...it's a conspiracy! git over here! U gonna get a spanking!
   

Glad ya had a great time!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 20, 2006)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> She is back. LOL I talked to her this afternoon. ARE YOU JEALOUS??? lol


nope. 
Howdy, J!
Hope u had a great weekend!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 20, 2006)

No....not blaming it on the phone....blaming it on me!  I was the dipshit that left her phone at home


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 20, 2006)

good morning!
how's things, _darlin'_?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 20, 2006)

All is well...trying to still get back to Dallas time and get back to my "good" eating habits and workout habits.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 20, 2006)

and picture posting habits?


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 20, 2006)

exactly what I was going to say


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 20, 2006)

great minds, eh?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 21, 2006)

No pics -- sorry!  Not yet at least.  I'm working on working on getting some.....LOL...that make sense?

I'm not feeling too great this morning!  I actually feel like I could be sick at any moment now!  

Went to the gym this morning anyway, against better judgement, but I did.  
20 minutes on treadmill
Lat pulldown - 45/12/3
Low back ext - 2 sets/15x
Seated Row - 40/12/3
One arm seated row - 30/15/2 sets each side

Abs
Stretch
Protein shake after workout
Coffee at work...really don't feel like eating

More later -- hope everyone is doing well.

Jodie -- call me later girly, give me the scooby for later this week.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 21, 2006)

Just walked downstairs to see one of my supervisors and guess who walked in the clinic???   Chuck Norris!  He really is a nice guy!


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 21, 2006)

I read in M&F that Keith Anderson (country singer, and HOTTIE) got his Training Certification there before he got into music


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 21, 2006)

I don't know who he is....but all HOTTIES I must check out!!  

A lot of people got their certs here....we have one of the most recognizable certifications in the world....I'll be getting mine (because we get them dirt cheap, cheap, cheap) this year -- probaby around June or July


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 21, 2006)

this whole hot tummy av craze is like, the bomb! 
Keep up the good work ladies.


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 21, 2006)

not a very big pic....but you get the idea....


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 22, 2006)

Hmmm....uh...nice....uh..."peaks"


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 22, 2006)

OK, no workout this morning....I think I realize now what the phrase "sleeping like a rock" means.  When I woke up this morning I felt like I'd been drugged.  I've kinda felt not myself ever since we got back.

Anywho....I'm starving and have a ton of work to do -- so I'll be back in a bit!

OK, so....no workout this morning -- but I've been up and down our two flights of stairs so many times, my ass looks like JLo's!  Maybe that counts - we'll see, won't we
Supps
B/fast = turkey bacon & one slice wheat toast w/ pb, black coffee 
2 cups green tea
Supps w/ Power-C Vitamin Water
Grilled chicken wrap for lunch
mixed fresh fruit at a meeting w/ more water
Will have my InStone protein pudding later
Don't know yet what is for dinner.

OK -- two questions:
A) who likes this VitaminWater?  We got some samples here for a lecture our nutrition department was having and they are really good -- I'm hooked!
B) it seems that I have hit a plateau.  I lost about 9 to 10 lbs before we left for LV and now that I'm back to working out, diet and supps, it seems I've almost hit a wall.  I don't know if I'm eating enough to keep losing, or am I not eating enough protein?  too many calories -- not enough?  I don't know...what do you guys think?


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 22, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> not a very big pic....but you get the idea....



Sorry, but it doesn't do a thing for me.


----------



## boilermaker (Mar 22, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> I think I realize now what the phrase "sleeping like a rock" means.  When I woke up this morning I felt like I'd been drugged.  I've kinda felt not myself ever since we got back


I hear you on this one.  The adult playground takes a lot out of ya.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 22, 2006)

OK -- update above in my entry for today....I need some information from you guys please!


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 23, 2006)

approx. how many cals/protein are you taking in?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 23, 2006)

I have no idea!  Honestly.... I guess I could start with FitDay maybe?  I'll work on trying to journal my foods and that may give me more of an idea, yes?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 23, 2006)

06/23/06
Worked out this morning -- felt really good to get back to some sort of normalcy.  I may be mistaken on some of the weights, I'll have to pull my log out of the car when I go to lunch to confirm.

5am - wakey, wakey
supps
5 minute w/up on treadmill
Leg ext. - 3sets/12reps/30#,40#,50#
Ham curls - 3sets/12reps/35#,40#,55#
Decline leg press - 90#/12reps; 140#/12reps; 180#/10reps
Glute Isolator - 30#/12reps; 35#/12 reps
Treadmill Lunges - 12/8.0 incline; 12/9.0 incline; 12/11.0incline
10 minute cool down on treadmill

Bfast = 1/2 pint 2% milk, Smart Start Cereal w/ 1/2 banana, green tea
Snack =  mozzarella cheese stick
Lunch = going to have sushi at lunch(cal. rolls, spring rolls, shrimp, veggies, ginger salad and steamed rice)
Snack = Instone chocolate protein pudding
Dinner = I have no idea what dinner will be.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 23, 2006)

Oh duh...I should write my foods


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 23, 2006)

Hey hottie!
Glad to see you cranking in the gym! 
I dunno why u have plateaued...maybe talk w/ Jodie? U can do a food shock or a physical shock to your body to break it and get back at it?

You met Chuck? That's pretty cool. He used to be a SP in the Air Force..that's where he first learned martial arts. (while he was stationed over seas.)
Oh, Security Forces...(SP = Security Police, now Security Forces)


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 23, 2006)

I usually see him about once or twice a month.  He's really cool.  Next time he's in, I'll ask if I can get a pic with him.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 23, 2006)

suh-weet..


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 23, 2006)

We get quite a few celebs around here...some we don't get to see because of bodyguards...some are too tall to need bodyguards...LOL....(wink, wink)


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 23, 2006)

ball players? unless it's Jrodan or somebody really famous...chances are I wouldn't know  who...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 23, 2006)

Yeah, ballers, hockey players, football guys, senators, etc, etc.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 23, 2006)

I met Will Smith once...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 23, 2006)

Big Willie


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 23, 2006)

how's your thrusday treating you? What are y'all doing this weekend? Got the bikes out yet?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 23, 2006)

Nope, no bikes yet!  We're really waiting for it to get  a little warmer here...it's just too dang cold right now to get out there.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 23, 2006)

what? Isn't it in the 50's at least? don't be such a girl!

(I was just looking thru some trail maps here in the mtns) 
http://www.atvtrails.org/Storex.html


----------



## boilermaker (Mar 23, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> I met Will Smith once...


I played blackjack with Boston Rob from Survivor/Amazing Race.  He was a prick.  I think I pissed him off because I didn't want his autograph (he was signing chips for some losers at out table)


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 23, 2006)

I do'nt blame ya...he had his 15 minutes.....he's not a star...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 24, 2006)

I think I would've left that table...I might've hauled off and popped him in the mouth just for that dumb ass/marbles in the mouth diction of his!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 24, 2006)

u HAVE been hanging out with Chuck Noris, haven't you!
Kiaaaaaa!!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 24, 2006)

Yes....me and my kung fu grip!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 24, 2006)

OK, I've got the diet = shit syndrome today!

I had a couple bites of a lowfat blueberry coffee cake this morning, a coffee, no snack, now I'm having some green tea and some Smart Water and I'm sure I'll go to lunch here pretty soon, not sure.  But - I've had no real food to speak of today!  Just not hungry today for some reason.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 24, 2006)

so...what is this smart water?

so..does that kung fu grip also have other benefits...such as.....able to give great massages?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 24, 2006)

The SmartWater is by Glaceau - people that make the VitaminWater.  It's really good and I really think you can tell a difference.  Targets our here have them on sale for $1 right now.

Oh yes, I have a natural ability for massages!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 24, 2006)

I don't believe u. (the massages)
u might have to prove that....


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 24, 2006)

Well, I won't be coming back to CO for another year probably....get your ass to Texas for the Europa!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 24, 2006)

but..the good AV riding is here....didn't u look thru the link I sent?

what the hell is a europa?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 24, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> what the hell is a europa?



  It is the Europa show here in Arlington in August.  Jodie is in it - so we'll be there to support her.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 24, 2006)

gotcha..thought it might have been some Texan slang:

europa that cow over yonder and bring it back to the barn....


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 24, 2006)

You forgot - paaaardner


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 24, 2006)

yup


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 24, 2006)




----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 24, 2006)

aaaawwwwww, I like that little cowboy -- he's cute!


----------



## boilermaker (Mar 24, 2006)

You missed it in Vegas, Tammy.  At my hotel there was a huge country bar.  All these dudes running around with gigantic hats and belt buckles The best part though..........11 p.m. every night was bikini bull riding.  Yeee Haaaw!  Except they didn't wear bikinis.  They stripped down (had to wear pasties) while riding the bull.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 24, 2006)

heh heh...BM..u forget..she LIVES in the ten gallen hat capitol ofthe world!


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 25, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> The best part though..........11 p.m. every night was bikini bull riding.



Just how many Texans does it take to put a bikini on a bull?


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 25, 2006)

Yooooooooooooooooooooooooooo chickie!!   It was nice to FINALLY meet you in person!!   I enjoyed our visit, wish you could have stayed longer.  Isn't he a doll?  

Ok..the scoop on the stuff....Ashley Furniture for the bedroom set, then the other nicnac stuff was TJ Max, Steinmart, places like that.  All the artwork was purchased in Hong Kong for cheap cheap, then framed here.  I got the basic crash course in decorating on the way to go rock climbing in a BIG empty shiloh.  LOL   That is what we spent our afternoon doing.


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 26, 2006)

Psst.................where the hell are ya???  You leave us on the weekends or what????


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 27, 2006)

I usually check in, but this weekend was C-A-RAZY!!!

busy, busy, busy in the backyard, preparing the pool and the plants for the summer.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 27, 2006)

I am so needing some help right now!!

We had our blooddraw on Friday for our new employee Fit Program and got my cholesterol results back.  OK, for those of you that know me, you know that I have a family history of heart disease and high cholesterol.  So, this is nothing new to me.  But what is new to me, is the fact that it is as high as it is - it has NEVER been this high before!  I'll go ahead and tell you guys what it is, so you'll know what I'm dealing with - this may also give you some additional information in helping -- it was total 424 - LDL was 328.

So, I need help with my diet.  I asked one of my dieticians and she has up'd the dosage on my Fish Oils.  I would normally take 3 a day, now I'll be taking 6 a day.  3 before each meal.

Of course, I'll be having oatmeal every morning w/ maybe a piece of fruit or something.  I have dedicated myself to staving off red meat - well, not completely, but almost.

I'll also need to lose some body fat - I've been really trying to do this lately anyway.  I think it will be really good for my fitness goals as well.  I don't have the $$ to buy the BFFM program right now, and someone here has it and is going to loan me hers as soon as she moves and gets everything unpacked and can find it.  

So, second question - can someone help me with a training program?  What is this HIT stuff, boiler?  I think in order to get going, I'm going to need a specific programwith a day to day routine - since I don't have the $$ for a trainer right now.

Since getting my results on Friday, I've completely changed my diet, even going out.  Friday, I had a salad for dinner, oatmeal for breakfast on Saturday, a salad for lunch, fish and broccoli for dinner Sat. night.  Sunday, I had a piece of cheese and some turkey on some red. fat wheat thins (only about 5 or 6) and then I had some garlic seared chicken tacos last night for dinner.
This morning I had:
my supps, 2 fish oils, multis, oatmeal & green tea for breakfast.
I will probably have some strawberries & apple for a snack.
I'm planning to workout at lunch today 
I'm planning to have leftover chicken and northern beans for lunch.
I do not know what will be for an afternoon snack.
I do not know what will be for dinner.

As I said earlier, I think all of this will help me lose some bodyfat and get to my fitness goals - but I still need all of the help and motivation I can get from you guys.  Any input would be appreciated.

Thanks so much you guys...I know I can always count on you guys!


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 27, 2006)

HIIT / Interval Training 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

What Is It?

???The repeated alternating of periods of high intensity effort with periods of low intensity effort. 
???The basic tenets of interval training can be satisfied on a treadmill, stationary bike, elliptical machine, or outside, with the latter ???probably??? being the most effective. 
???Normally defined by a ???work:rest??? ratio (e.g. 1:3), in which the ???work??? component represents the high intensity/sprint component and the ???rest??? represents the low intensity/active recovery component. 
???For example, alternating 20 second fast runs with 60 second brisk walks (or jogs) until the desired time has elapsed. 
???Typically shorter in duration than traditional low intensity cardio owing to the higher intensity effort. 

The Benefits of Interval Training Relative to Endurance Cardio 

1.Greater Energy Expenditure and Resultant Fat Loss 

???With increasing exercise intensities, the proportion of energy substrate derived from fat decreases, while the proportion of carbohydrate usage increases. (3)
???However, the predominant fuel substrate used during exercise does not play a significant role in fat loss. 
???Total daily energy expenditure is more important for fat loss than the major fuel used during exercise. (3) 
???The most notable study comparing interval training to endurance cardio concluded that interval training is the most optimal method for fat loss. (14)

oIn this study subjects engaged in either an endurance program (4-5 times per week for 30-45 minutes) for 20 weeks or a high-low intensity program for 15 weeks. 
oNeither group was placed on a diet. 
oThe mean estimated energy cost of the endurance protocol was 120.4 MJ, whereas the mean estimated energy cost of the high-low intensity protocol was only 57.9 MJ. (more than double)
oHowever, the decrease in six subcutaneous skin folds was greater in the high-low intensity group than it was in the endurance group. This is despite the lower energy cost during exercise. 
oAfter statistical analysis it was shown that the high-low intensity group experienced nine times the fat loss of the endurance group. 
oThis same study found the high-low intensity protocol to significantly increase the activity of an enzyme which is a marker of the activity of ???fat burning??? over endurance protocol.


???While one burns less overall calories and less fat during interval training (due to the involved energy systems) compared to endurance cardio, when the post-exercise recovery period is factored in, interval training leads to significantly greater energy expenditure and fat loss. 
???This is due to the effects interval training has on excess post-exercise oxygen consumption (EPOC)

oEPOC ??? post-exercise oxygen consumption above resting values used to restore the body to the pre-exercise condition. 
oAfter exercise, oxygen uptake remains above pre-exercise levels for a period of time that varies according to the length and intensity of exercise. 

???The number of calories burned following interval training is significantly enhanced due to the increased EPOC. 
???There is much research to show that interval training protocols result in significantly greater post-exercise energy expenditure and fat utilization when compared to low to moderate intensity protocols. (1, 4, 7, 8, 10, 15)
???Another study showed that even with no significant difference in total work, groups that exercised at a high intensity lost significant amounts of fat, while no significant changes were found in the lower intensity group. (2)
???Another study showed that those who participated in high intensity exercise had lower skin fold measurements and waist-to-hip ratios than those who participated in lower intensity exercise. (13)
???Improved VO2max, as a result of interval training, has been associated with increased thermic effect of food (TEF) (6)

oTEF ??? An increase in energy expenditure due to an increase in cellular activity associated with digestion. 

2.Improved Cardiovascular Conditioning & Fitness 

???Interval training has been shown to increase both aerobic and anaerobic capacity whereas endurance cardio only increases aerobic capacity. (9, 11, 12, 14)
???It is well established that interval training increases aerobic capacity/VO2 max more than endurance cardio. (5, 12) 

o28% increase in aerobic capacity with high-low intensity cardio vs. 14% increase in aerobic capacity with endurance cardio. (12) 

???Maximal oxygen uptake, or V02max, is generally regarded as the best single measure of aerobic fitness.
???Interval training is more conducive to improving the muscle's ability to use fat. The more fit one becomes, the more likely they are to use fat as fuel for any given activity.

???Post training, you will burn more fat. Numerous studies show that HIIT can elevate your metabolic rate significantly after the workout ??? with most of the calories coming from fat. 
???Fat/calorie burning is elevated afterwards to restore homeostasis (i.e. body temperature, catecholamines, hemoglobin, myoglobin, etc.).And it doesn't matter if you eat carbs right away either. This will not inhibit the oxidation of fat. In fact research actually shows that getting nutrients in immediately after HIIT will actually increase EPOC, reduces muscle protein catabolism, and increases recovery, all while having the wonderful benefit of not inhbiting lipolysis.
???HIIT dramatically increases the amount of GH released into the bloodstream. This has some fat burning implications. (muscle building benefits are questionable) 
???Long periods of low-intensity/steady state cardio tend to convince some fast-twitch fibers to convert to slow-twitch fibers (or at least take on some slow twitch qualities). Conventional slow, long-duration cardio workouts tend to "overtrain" the fast-twitch muscle fibers and to convert the intermediate muscle fibers to slow-twitch suitors. HIIT prevents this from occurring, preserving your muscle growth potential. 
???High intensity cardiovascular exercise increases oxygen expenditure and forces the body to adapt by becoming more efficient at oxygen transport (increase in VO2 max). That means healthy benefits for the heart, lungs and other components of your cardiovascular and pulmonary systems


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 27, 2006)

Tam...if I was there we could lift and do cardiohell together.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 27, 2006)

I know...I wish you were here!  Did I tell you Brad asked if I was going to do the show with you?  

Please tell me you copied and pasted that?  I printed it out, I'll read it while I'm on the treadmill today.


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 27, 2006)

I did copy and paste that.  actually over on the Oxygen Board there is some good info on it.

Girl you better come to the show!  Frank wants to have a party afterward at his house.


----------



## boilermaker (Mar 27, 2006)

I've got the same hypertension/cholesterol problems with myself and in my family.  I've got to leave for Wisconsin right now, but I'll catch up later this evening and fill you in on my levels and what I've done.  First off, though, you need to get on some meds to help control it.  You can do some on your own, but those numbers are outrageous.  I'd go to your MD and have the test redone to make sure it's accurate.  What are your Triglicerides?

Be back this evening.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 27, 2006)

I Am Coming!


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 27, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> I Am Coming!


 
um...er...uh...ahem...wha...oh...okay, nevermind 




I thought you were already doing pretty good with your nutrition...but when you have a family history, it makes it a bit more difficult.

also..did you mean HIT or HIIT??  HIT is what boiler and archy are doing...if you want to start a program with HIT Archangel will probably be thrilled to help you out, and they only take about 15 min or so to run through


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 27, 2006)

triglycerides were 147, high, as the range is 45 - 125.  

I do see my doc here, but right now with (possibly) trying to get pregnant, there is nothing I can take.  As soon as I have a baby, then I can get on some meds.

I have however had an EBT (electron beam tomography) basically a scan of the heart and there is no build up - which is the good news.  The heart is healthy, it's all familial.    My doc said a change of the diet, incorporating more oats/bran and eating less red meats will benefit me the most right now.  I also have to be sure to incorporate more fiber into my diet.

So, that said -- I was walking back from the fitness center and "HAD" to go through one of our restaurants here, because I thought I would get a salad or some veggies...well, when I saw those veggies swimming in butter, I opted for a sweet potato - What A Lunch!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 27, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> um...er...uh...ahem...wha...oh...okay, nevermind



You love it and you know it....


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 27, 2006)

Yes, I have been meaning to email/pm Arch to see if he would help.  I would love to start something like that!

My nutrition was/is good.  I know I need to really clean it up though, and have started doing that a bit back, but now I *really* have to get serious with it!

Also, as a little background - and I won't get really technical here because I don't know the exact medical terms for it - but I saw an endocronologist once and he ran a battery of tests and explained to me that everyone, almost everyone normally has two cholesterol genes and something about either being in the liver or working through the liver.  Anyway, they make up the body's ability to process, use and excrete cholesterol as necessary.  I only have one of those genes...as does almost everyone on my mom's side of the family.  This is why it is so hard for my body to process it and why I hold on to almost every ounce of cholesterol and subsequently bodyfat that I intake.

Now, having known that - don't ask me why I haven't done this sooner, I don't know - human nature


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 27, 2006)

So far without dinner added in yet...here is where I stand on FitDay.

source grams/cals/%total 
Total:    672    
Fat: 6/55/9% 
Sat: 1/10/2% 
Poly: 1/11/2% 
Mono: 1/8/1% 
Carbs: 117/366/62% 
Fiber: 25/0/0% 
Protein: 42/166/28% 
Alcohol: 0/0/0%


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 27, 2006)

What are your goals with a HIT routine??? Are you opposed to an Upper/Lower routine??? Or would you rather work 2 muscles at a time??? I would suggest an Upper/Lower split or FullBody if you have the time!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 27, 2006)

Here are my goals:
I need to lose bodyfat, particularly around the torso/abdomen area, hips and thighs (normal for most women, I think)
I also would like to add some muscle to all areas.

By upper/lower, do you mean both on the same day?  I don't necessarily mind that at all, except I would like to keep legs to a day by themselves if possible.

I'm not opposed to a fullbody either.

Does that help?  Do you need any current stats?


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 27, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Here are my goals:
> I need to lose bodyfat, particularly around the torso/abdomen area, hips and thighs (normal for most women, I think)
> I also would like to add some muscle to all areas.
> 
> ...




Let me know!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 27, 2006)

That sounds good.  I think the full body routine might be best too.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 27, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> That sounds good.  I think the full body routine might be best too.


  K, how soon do you need it by??? What days would you be working out???


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 27, 2006)

Don't need it by a certain date...just whenever you get around to it!  I can workout any days, including weekends.  I have no restrictions on when I can workout because I workout so early


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 27, 2006)

you're so sweet to do this for me.  Can I do anything for you?  Subscription to your favorite mag?  Send you some vits, what do you take? We have a really wonderful vit for athletes.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 27, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Don't need it by a certain date...just whenever you get around to it!  I can workout any days, including weekends.  I have no restrictions on when I can workout because I workout so early


Good stuff, I'll get working on that asap!!! Wishing you nothing but the Best my Friend!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 27, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> you're so sweet to do this for me.  Can I do anything for you?  Subscription to your favorite mag?  Send you some vits, what do you take? We have a really wonderful vit for athletes.


Naw, I am honored that you would ask me for my advice/help!!! I currently take Animal Pak, what do you have???

I will be here the whole way, any questions, ask away!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 27, 2006)

What is Animal Pak?  We have the Cooper Complete here.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 27, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> What is Animal Pak?  We have the Cooper Complete here.


Its a Multi Vitamin/Mineral/Amino acid's!!! Made by Universal!!!


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 27, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> So far without dinner added in yet...here is where I stand on FitDay.
> 
> source grams/cals/%total
> Total:    672
> ...



 ... you really need to balance your diet out more as well. 
You may be chosing from good sources .. but your meals are unbalanced.
+ No wonder your at a stall .. your metabolism has probably slowed to a screeching halt with eating so little ..
I'd really go read Jodie's 'Guide to ..' Sticky in the diet section, and revise a new diet.
What are your stats? (HT, WT, etc.?)


----------



## boilermaker (Mar 27, 2006)

Tammy,

Hi there.  My cholesterol and tris were way out of whack, too.  Mine was as high as 240 at one point and my triglicerides were 400+.  I take meds for blood pressure, also.  Did you check this?  

Well, you probably know alot about diet, but here are some simple things.

Make sure your fats are healthy.  Cook with olive oil, eat salmon and tuna, take fish oils, avocado and nuts and seeds.

My shakes are 4 oz. skim milk, 4 oz. water, 1 scoop protein whey, 1/2 cup oats and 1/2 bananna or 1/2 cup blueberries.  If it's not post workout, I add 1/2 Tbs. natty peanut butter.  I make a batch of 3 in the blender and leave the pitcher right in the fridge.  Then I just whir it in the blender before I drink it.  I think this shake has helped me alot in that it gives me a cup of oats a day that I wouldn't normally eat, plus a cup of fruit.

My medication is 80 mg Lescol.  

I never exercised or worked out before September, last year and I drank a lot and had a horrible diet.  I started taking the meds last summer, so It's hard to quantify exactly which has caused the most reduction.  But my last test was: total C = 151, LDL = 96, HDL = 33 and my Tris were 112.  I just had blood drawn Monday to see where they are at now.  I'm hoping for HDL to be>40.  

So, the combination of diet, exercise, not drinking and meds has worked for me.  You need to get it under control though.  Those numbers are off the charts and if you have BP problems, too then you are really at risk for, well you know.  heart disease is the number 1 killer of women.  Hope this helps a little.  Good luck.

P.S. Archie will do a great job with the HIT part.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 28, 2006)

Boiler -- my bp has been great which is the good part.  Friday when I had it drawn it was 120/80.  So, I've never had a prob with bp.

I've been really trying to incorporate more fish into my diet in addition to the fishoils that I'm taking.  In the last 3 days, I've had fish twice.  I've been eating a cup of oatmeal everyday and I rarely use oils to cook with, but if I do, it's always olive oil.  Like last night, I made some baked potatoes (slices like french fries) and put coated them with olive oil before I roasted them.  

I worked out this morning, it was a good overall upper body type workout with abs and a 5 minute run on the treadmill.
Breakfast was a cup of oatmeal and eggs.
1 egg white, 1 slice of ww/whole grain toast (dry), green tea
2 tlbspn crushed pineapple, more water
lunch = rice, beans, cheese, chicken, lettuce (salad), diet coke.
1-3oz. packet tuna w/ 1 tspn reduced fat mayo, diet pepsi, 1-100calorie packet cheeze nips.



Tom -- I will go check out Jodie's sticky.  She is helping me out too.  Thanks


----------



## Stacey (Mar 28, 2006)

Hi Tam, how are you? I need to catch up in your journal! I want to start journaling again too!!!
Have a wonderful day!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 28, 2006)

Staceeeeeeeeeyyyyyyy -- how you doin' honey?  Are you gonna start posting again?  That would be GREAT!!  I emailed you too....I've missed you!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 28, 2006)

Oh boiler -- I wanted to say congratulations on your progress in reducing the cholesterol...man, you've done well!  Do you not drink at all anymore or just reduced?  I certainly don't drink as much as I used to either.


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 28, 2006)

OMG...am I seeing Stacey??  wwooooohoooooooooooooooo

Tam...how are you today?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 28, 2006)

Doing good, I guess.  I feel good - does that count for anything?   

I'm still trying to figure out this diet stuff.


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 28, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Doing good, I guess.  I feel good - does that count for anything?
> 
> I'm still trying to figure out this diet stuff.


Yes that does count.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 28, 2006)

Jodie, what happened with that ad?


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 28, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Jodie, what happened with that ad?


I have it printed with me, Frank will be here shortly and he'll look it over as well.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 28, 2006)

Well, I went back and added everything in from dinner last night into FitDay...here's where I ended up:

Total:   1046    
Fat: 10/88/9% 
Sat: 2/16/2% 
Poly: 2/17/2% 
Mono: 2/22/2% 
Carbs: 159/521/55% 
Fiber: 29/0/0% 
Protein: 85/342/36% 
Alcohol: 0/0/0%


----------



## Stacey (Mar 28, 2006)

HEY Tam And Jodie!!! Miss you guys! Yes, I plan to post a lot more, and hopefully Eventually start my journal. 

 Hope you have a wonderful day!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 28, 2006)

Sister Fit, I sent you a PM, let me know if that helps or if you need more, I am more than happy to help, so let me know!!!


----------



## boilermaker (Mar 28, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Boiler -- my bp has been great which is the good part.  Friday when I had it drawn it was 120/80.  So, I've never had a prob with bp.
> 
> I've been really trying to incorporate more fish into my diet in addition to the fishoils that I'm taking.  In the last 3 days, I've had fish twice.  I've been eating a cup of oatmeal everyday and I rarely use oils to cook with, but if I do, it's always olive oil.  Like last night, I made some baked potatoes (slices like french fries) and put coated them with olive oil before I roasted them.
> 
> ...


Hey Tammy, that's all great news.  But, and there's always a butt Something doesn't jive.  I'm really happy to hear you don't have BP issues and that your heart test came back alright.  I'm not a doctor and I don't play one on the internet, but your numbers for cholesterol are outrageous.  They are over 100% higher than the moderate risk level for women.  You need to get another test done to confirm the last analysis.  This is serious stuff.  Serious as a heart attack or stroke.  Not trying to scare you, but rather, make you aware.


----------



## boilermaker (Mar 28, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Oh boiler -- I wanted to say congratulations on your progress in reducing the cholesterol...man, you've done well!  Do you not drink at all anymore or just reduced?  I certainly don't drink as much as I used to either.


I don't do so good with moderation.  I crammed 15 years of it into a lifetime, so i've hung it up for good.  It's hard for me.  Especially these past couple of weeks.  Going to Vegas with my buddies was tough.  Being at sales things like this is hard, too.  30 people away from home getting hammered and I'm there drinking virgin marys and eating the pickle and olives for enjoyment.  Oh well, I'll look and feel better in the morning than most and I'll be a better man at home when I get there.  It was just time for me, you know?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 29, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Sister Fit, I sent you a PM, let me know if that helps or if you need more, I am more than happy to help, so let me know!!!




I'll take a look at it.  You are da man!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 29, 2006)

you're so funny!  All jives I'm afraid.  I've always known that my cholesterol was high...it just has never been this high.  And yes, you are right - those numbers are outrageous and I am making changes in my diet in order to bring those numbers down.  I actually spoke with my doctor this morning and she said she will retest it in 3 months.  This is the amount of time it takes to really notice a change.  After my mom's quadruple bypass 13 years ago and my uncle dying of heart disease at the age of 38, I've been more aware of the implications of heart disease than ever.  Not that I've changed much in my life except a statin drug here and there and a change of diet and exercise here and there.   NOW is different though, it really did scare me that it is that high and I am making serious changes in my diet and workouts to take care of that.



			
				boilermaker said:
			
		

> Hey Tammy, that's all great news.  But, and there's always a butt Something doesn't jive.  I'm really happy to hear you don't have BP issues and that your heart test came back alright.  I'm not a doctor and I don't play one on the internet, but your numbers for cholesterol are outrageous.  They are over 100% higher than the moderate risk level for women.  You need to get another test done to confirm the last analysis.  This is serious stuff.  Serious as a heart attack or stroke.  Not trying to scare you, but rather, make you aware.


----------



## Stacey (Mar 29, 2006)

Hey girl, just wanted to pop and say Good Morning. 

have a great day.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 29, 2006)

Hey chicken...it is so good to see you on here again!!!  I hope you have a great day too.

So, are you back to working out - what have you been up to?


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 29, 2006)

TamTam Tam    LOL


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 29, 2006)

Jodie...number one, what are you doing online???   
Number two...what are you laughing at???


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 29, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Jodie...number one, what are you doing online???
> Number two...what are you laughing at???


I'm at work.  Why would I not be online?  My job is BORINGGGGGGGGG.   

Frank is already back in Dallas this am.  He flew in for the night.  Then off to Asia on Fri.  

Umm...laughing cuz I can??  When I say TamTam Tam....I'm actualy thinking TIMMMYYYYYYYYY from South Park.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 29, 2006)

LOL....

That's right, I forgot he was going back today.  

I'm so flippin stuffed!  Lunch was chicken w/ salsa and red beans (no salt), was actually really, really good!


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 29, 2006)

I'd be stuffed full of gas if I had beans.  LMAO


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 29, 2006)

That'll come soon I'm sure....it always happens


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 29, 2006)

BeanO?


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 29, 2006)

This may just be me....but I don't think your eating enough, you might want to check in with Emma for some Nutritional info


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 29, 2006)

Yep, I think that may be the concesus.  Jodi has worked on a plan for me.  I'm going to work on getting my foods worked out over the next couple of days, but until I do, I'm going to try to incorporate some extra protein, green veggies and a little fruit.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 29, 2006)

I'll post what Arch and Jodi have worked up for me:

WORKOUTS A'LA ARCH THE GREAT:
3 Different routines that I will rotate through - similar to what he is doing.  I will go in this order.  Oh, Arch, check this and tell me if you'd like me to do something different.
1. Legs = squats/ham curls (1set each) don't know weight/reps yet on these
2. Back = bentover row followed by Pulldowns
3. Chest = cable fly and bench
4. Delts = military press and lateral raise
5. Traps = shrugs (maybe two sets here, I need another exerc. for traps.
6. Biceps = hammer curls and cable curls
7. Triceps = skull crushers and overhead tri ext.
8. Calves = calf raise and seated calf raise
9. Abs = crunches and hip thrusts

OK, NOW FOR NUTRITION:
Meal 1--(pre w/o) 25g protein, 5g fat, 30g carbs - 10 g carbs from fruit
Meal 2--(post w/o) same
Meal 3--25g protein, 10g fat, 5g carbs from veggies
Meal 4--25g protein, 5g fat, 20g carbs (starchy)
Meal 5--25g protein, 10g fat, 10g carbs from veggies
Meal 6--26g protein, 10g fat
Totals:
150g protein = 600 calories
95g carbs = 380 calories
45g fat = 405 calories
1385 total calories.

This being based on a six meal per day routine.  I may or may not get in all six, sometimes I can, sometimes I can't.


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 29, 2006)

Tam...He gets back the 18th, I'm gonna see if I can come up the 19th-22nd.      Can you take a sick day or vacation day one of those?  Hang out at the pool?? huh huh huh huh???


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 29, 2006)

Yeppers!


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 29, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Yeppers!


I'll let you know!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 29, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> I'll post what Arch and Jodi have worked up for me:
> 
> WORKOUTS A'LA ARCH THE GREAT:
> 3 Different routines that I will rotate through - similar to what he is doing.  I will go in this order.  Oh, Arch, check this and tell me if you'd like me to do something different.
> ...


 Looks good, what are the other 2 routines you have??? That way you do 3 different routines and your body can't get used to it, pls believe it or not, you stay fresher too!!!
Arch the Great???   Your killin me Sister FitGirl!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 29, 2006)

Tam....I got the ok for the 19th-22nd.     I'll probably fly in like I did on that Wed. after work, then fly back out early Sat. morning so I can be to work for 10am that day.  Gonna line up the poop monster sister next.


----------



## Devlin (Mar 29, 2006)

Hey girl  

I've missed a lot in here.  Just finished catching up. All I can say is the people in here are great and no surprise have stepped right up to help you in any way they can.  That is what is so great about the people here.  I wish you the best and hope your numbers drop with the changes.


----------



## Stacey (Mar 29, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Hey chicken...it is so good to see you on here again!!!  I hope you have a great day too.
> 
> So, are you back to working out - what have you been up to?


Hey Tam! Yes, I am working out.. I never really stopped. I slowed down to just 3 or 4 days a week a few months ago..but Now I'm back to 5 days a week, plus I have a workout buddy that I'm training!


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 30, 2006)

Sometimes it takes a "scare' to get someone to become 'committed' to making changes ... I'm sure you're on your way to a better you couSON. 

You don't want couSON having to come down there an give ya'll a stern talking to missy. 

 Stacey


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 30, 2006)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> You don't want couSON having to come down there an give ya'll a stern talking to missy.




Oh - "a stern talking to"...huh?  Well, let's see how I can mess up!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 30, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Hey girl
> I've missed a lot in here.  Just finished catching up. All I can say is the people in here are great and no surprise have stepped right up to help you in any way they can.  That is what is so great about the people here.  I wish you the best and hope your numbers drop with the changes.




Hey girly, yep - lot's going on in here!  And damnit, as soon as I told Arch that I was great, not coming down with anything or not sick - this morning I woke up feeling like crap and no workout.  I did go run yesterday afternoon, so at least I did something.  I guess tomorrow being Friday, I will do my new routine tomorrow if I'm feeling better.  I think it's just allergies. 'Bout to take my meds actually.

You are so right!  There are so many wonderful people here.  I just don't know what I would do without all of you!  All I can say is - THANK YOU


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 30, 2006)

it would be couSON's version of discipline


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 30, 2006)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Tam....I got the ok for the 19th-22nd.     I'll probably fly in like I did on that Wed. after work, then fly back out early Sat. morning so I can be to work for 10am that day.  Gonna line up the poop monster sister next.



AWESOME!  Gonna be fun - hook it up!


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 30, 2006)

hey, I can be 'sick' too and hang out with a couple Texan hotties lounging by the pool


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 30, 2006)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> hey, I can be 'sick' too and hang out with a couple Texan hotties lounging by the pool


Hmmm...an unplanned party at the pool  LOL  Frank would love it.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 30, 2006)

That would be so cool!  couSON, bring your sexy...uh.....fine...uh.....self (yes, that's the word) - bring yourself down here!


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 30, 2006)

couSON flips through the calendar ..  ... nope, nothing planned.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 30, 2006)

Bring it!


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 30, 2006)

I refuse to share the bed with anyone other than Frank.  LMAO


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 30, 2006)

~


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 30, 2006)

:d


----------



## Stacey (Mar 30, 2006)

Hi Naturaltan!

You guys are too funny in here-- boy I have missed ya'll!!!

Hope you feel better Tammy!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 30, 2006)

OK, even though I'm not feeling that well today, I'm still eating right!  It's just what you gotta do!   

B/fast -- 2 eggwhites, 1 egg omelet with mushrooms, onion, turkey, bell peppers, green tea
Strawberries (about 6), water
lunch was lettuce wraps, but the Bibb lettuce was aweful, so I just ate the insides.  It has almonds, chicken, water chessnuts, carrots, cilantro.
(if you read earlier, I said it was going to be a chicken salad, but this sounded better)
snack was yogurt
dinner was hamburger patty and veggies with water to drink.


**I'll fill the rest in later.  I may even go home early and get a nap and then go workout if I feel like it


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 31, 2006)

03/31/06 
No workout this morning, I'm still not feeling that great and I'm pretty sure it's a sinus infection -- damnit!  I so don't want to be sick...but oh well.  It will go away soon, I'm sure.

B/fast -- coffee, green tea, eggwhite omelet with veggies.
Snack -- wasn't hungry
Lunch -- chicken breast and some yogurt (still not that hungry)
Snack -- raw cauliflower, broccoli, cucumbers and cherry tomatoes -- YUM...YUM
Dinner --

I will fill in the rest later.  I am planning to start everything (including my HIT program) tomorrow!  I'm sure I will do some cardio with it too.

Hope everyone is doing well.   TGIF


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 31, 2006)

I'm going to try to take a couple of pics today - if not today, then I will do it this weekend for my "before" pics


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 31, 2006)




----------



## Burner02 (Mar 31, 2006)

Stacey said:
			
		

> HEY Tam And Jodie!!! Miss you guys! Yes, I plan to post a lot more, and hopefully Eventually start my journal.
> 
> Hope you have a wonderful day!!!


holy blast from the past! How the heck are you? The family? Dog?
How's things?


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 31, 2006)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> I'd be stuffed full of gas if I had beans. LMAO


 


			
				Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> That'll come soon I'm sure....it always happens


 


			
				JLB001 said:
			
		

> BeanO?


 
where's the fun in that??? 
How about: "c'mere and pull mah finger!"


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 31, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> I'll post what Arch and Jodi have worked up for me:
> 
> WORKOUTS A'LA ARCH THE GREAT: *ARCHIE THE SMITER*
> 
> ...


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 31, 2006)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> couSON flips through the calendar ..  ... nope, nothing planned.


when is this??? 'cause I see that the position of oil boy hasn't been taken....


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 31, 2006)

I'm sure Jodie wouldn't mind if you be the oil boy!

It's in August


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 31, 2006)

I already have one schmoe.  

But Aug. 25-26th.  in Dallas!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 31, 2006)

Anyone had these Smart Waters?   I love them!  I use them as my water bottle for the whole day - and usually end up getting about 2 1/2 to 3 bottles of them per day.  They are 33.8 oz bottles


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 31, 2006)

nope. but I have gotten a 2 litre bottle and put down that with crystal lite adn then at least another litre of water or more. (just at work, whatever else I may drink..)


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 31, 2006)

New Chicken recipe given to me by a friend of mine - sounds yummy, I can't wait to try it.

Soak your chicken breasts in low fat-buttermilk (enough to cover the chicken) overnight. 
Next in a Ziploc bag put about 2 cups of oatmeal; 1-2 tsp of garlic powder, onion powder, paprika, pepper, dried thyme, and salt; whatever your family likes for spices. 
Spray Pam on a baking sheet and place chicken on the pan and then bake for about 30-35 minutes @ 400, depending on your oven. 
Yum Yum


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 3, 2006)

Monday - 4/3

I had my first HIT workout on Saturday.  I must say - *holy smokes!   * 
I loved it!  It was so hard, but I can't wait to do my next one tomorrow.

After my workout Sat., we did some gardening for about 3 hours.  Then after church on Sunday, we did more gardening for about 4 hours, so I didn't get to do any cardio.  Cardio will be today.

I will go get my list and post my workout from Sat. in just a minute...I left it in my car.

Hope you're all having a good Monday.  BBL

_***edited***_
OK, not that I lifted a lot of weight, but it was only my first HIT w/o and it definitely left me spent.  I can't wait to do my next one tomorrow.

_Chest_
Incline DB Press 15x12
Low Pulley Crossover 15x15

_Back_
DB Rows 15x20
Straight Arm Pushdowns 30x12

_Quads_
Hack Squats 50x12
Single leg ext. 35x12

_Delts_
Delt Press 15x15
High row (face pulls) 30x12 (I could've gone heavier here)

_Traps_
BB Shrugs 30x30

_Hams_
DB SLDL 15x16
Lyin leg curls 30x15

_Biceps_
BB Preacher curls 25x11
Standing Alt. DB Curls 10x10 each arm

_Triceps_
Skull crusher 20x20
Reverse grip pushdown 40x13

_Calves_
Toe raise 40x25
Machine calf raise 45x30

_Abs_
Crunches 50
Plank 2x for 20count

_Cardio_ 
20 minutes on treadmill

OK, Arch...what d'ya think brother?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 3, 2006)

OH, OH, OH, OH.....I forgot, I weighed last Friday and I'm at 132.  

I think it will be okay to weigh every week just to make sure I'm still on track - what do you think?  My next goal will be to be at 131, ideally, 130 by this Friday.  If I continue my eating habits and continue my workouts, I'm pretty sure I will definitely do it.


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 3, 2006)

Good morning!
Look at you go! 
I dunno about Archie....but I give you a:   

How're you feeling?


----------



## MJH (Apr 3, 2006)

HIT is great, good work.


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 3, 2006)

Tam...if you eat clean all week you can do that.  

hope you had a good weekend.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 3, 2006)

I feel okay Burner...you and Jodie should call me...I have that raspy, low, sexy voice!! 

I think I can do it too Jodie.  I don't think it will be that hard at all.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 3, 2006)

M.J.H. said:
			
		

> HIT is great, good work.



Thanks MJ.  Nice to meet you BTW!   I think I'm really going to love these w/outs


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 3, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> I think I can do it too Jodie.  I don't think it will be that hard at all.


There is no think I can do it....There is only the words WILL DO IT.


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 3, 2006)

what the hottie w/ the great tushie above said!
CAN'T is a four letter word!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 3, 2006)

my voice isn't so much better...my lungs have been all crudded up all this past week. I don't know what the hell is wrong. allergies? Cold? My throat had been KILLING me all week...I still pop 800mg of motrin in the am and maybe a couple more thru the day to take the edge off it...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 3, 2006)

I Will Do It
I Will Do It
I Will Do It
I Will Do It


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 3, 2006)

I hope you get to feeling better Burner.   You should probably go get an antibiotic or something


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 3, 2006)

they have kicked in..I'm all dry now...oy...


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 3, 2006)

Ya'll both needs shots in the butt.  ~


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 3, 2006)

I do need a shot in the butt!!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 3, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> I do need a shot in the butt!!


c'mere...I'll be your huckleberry...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 3, 2006)

I said a shot....not a spanking!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 3, 2006)

it's all in the interpretation...

Muhahahahaaa.....


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 3, 2006)

wow, that's a lot of work!! How long did it take you?? I say keep track of workout time like Arch does to give us an idea of any rest in between sets


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 3, 2006)

You know, I'm not sure how long it took...I wasn't watching the clock per-say.   But I just went from exercise to exercise with only about 30 to 45 seconds in between each one.


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 3, 2006)

u animal!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 3, 2006)

Tam...you gonna workout with me when I come up in a few weeks?  I have to remember to bring my swimsuit.


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 3, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Monday - 4/3
> 
> I had my first HIT workout on Saturday.  I must say - *holy smokes!   *
> I loved it!  It was so hard, but I can't wait to do my next one tomorrow.
> ...


    Excellent first HIT w/o Sister Fit, glad you liked it, how do you feel now??? Best wishes for you, keep it up!!!
Like Sister Billie said, keep times on these!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 3, 2006)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Tam...you gonna workout with me when I come up in a few weeks?  I have to remember to bring my swimsuit.




YEAH!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 3, 2006)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Tam...you gonna take pictures of me when I come up in a few weeks? I have to remember to bring my swimsuit.


had to be done...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 3, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Excellent first HIT w/o Sister Fit, glad you liked it, how do you feel now??? Best wishes for you, keep it up!!!
> Like Sister Billie said, keep times on these!!!



I feel pretty good actually, I was really sore yesterday - but today it's just a little bit of sorness in the legs.

I will start keeping my time.

Thanks for the help.  I really liked them.  I've never done a full body like that before....wish I had though!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 3, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> had to be done...


fawk no!   I look like casper the ghost and shamu the whale!!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 3, 2006)

well...YOU said it.....I was just merely quoting it...


..and I VERY seriously doubt that you look like a whale....


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 3, 2006)

Well.....the house has a BIG huge fence around it, noone would see us.


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 3, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> I feel pretty good actually, I was really sore yesterday - but today it's just a little bit of sorness in the legs.
> 
> I will start keeping my time.
> 
> Thanks for the help.  I really liked them.  I've never done a full body like that before....wish I had though!


Good Stuff!!! My pleasure to help, I'll be here with ya the WHOLE way!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 3, 2006)

PLEEEEAASSE.  She does not look like a whale!   

Yes, the house does have a nice fence around it...we could, uh....tan, yes, tan.


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 3, 2006)

Yes we could tan!  He got the heat fixed on the hot tub too!  Of coarse we would have to keep him away from the house.  lol


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 3, 2006)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Yes we could tan!  He got the heat fixed on the hot tub too!  Of coarse we would have to keep him away from the house.  lol





YES!!!  

I'm gonna have to get on some serious cardiohell - I'm a big


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 3, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> YES!!!
> 
> I'm gonna have to get on some serious cardiohell - I'm a big


LOL....I've cleaned up my diet too.  I want to be thinner by the 18th when he gets home.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 4, 2006)

I did not get to do cardio yesterday -- I was so flippin busy here at work, so I'm going to do it today.

Oh guess what????  I won $100 from a local radio station here.  Was so awesome!  I need to go pick it up, but will do it tomorrow - I need to workout today.

I don't know what will be for lunch today, maybe a salad or some tuna or something, not sure yet.  

Oh my gosh, speaking of food - get this!  OK, you all know that this place is the renowned house of health and fitness right?  Well, as some of you have probably heard me say, we have two restaurants on our campus and we eat there often.  This morning I got an egg white omelet with veggies....it was SOAKING in about a 1/4, maybe 1/2 c. of olive oil.  Now while I am happy they use olive oil, that is rediculous!  I was so livid that I had to rush it up to my nutrition department so that they could take a look at it.  See, our nutrition dept. regulates all of the stuff we cook, cook with and serve - they have to.  We have a reputation for heart healthy/lowfat meals.  I guess maybe the cook got a little careless with the oil, but there was no way I was going to stand for it.  The dietician called them immediately.  I hope it will be better, if not, I will take it to a higher level -- I work for the president for crying out loud.     

30 minutes treadmill today
salad and grilled chicken for lunch


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 4, 2006)

Okay, gotta go hit the cardio.


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 4, 2006)

go get 'em, tiger!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 4, 2006)

OK, cardio over -- 2nd HIT workout tomorrow morning.

Speaking of workouts and stuff. I need to work on a new log for myself too Burner.


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 4, 2006)

what kind of new log?? Like a new journal? or a new notebook?

anywho....nice looking workouts in here, and I say go for it on the restaurant...that is crazy that you would go to a place like that and then get greasy food...it would make me


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 4, 2006)

Yes, I need a new workout log.  The one I have just isn't working, plus, I forget to take it with me half the time.


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 4, 2006)

I leave mine in my gym bag..unless when I brought it in to copy it from there to here. (Have not used one in quite a while..) Then took at back to the bag.


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 4, 2006)

Hows it goin Sister Fit, Good Stuff on the $100 win!!! Lookin forward to your w/o tomorrow!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 4, 2006)

Thank you, thank you Sir Arch!

I can't wait until tomorrow's workout either!  Should be fun!


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 4, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Thank you, thank you Sir Arch!
> 
> I can't wait until tomorrow's workout either!  Should be fun!


My pleasure my Friend!!!

Good Stuff!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 5, 2006)

*2nd HIT Workout - 4/5/06*

Second HIT workout this morning!  It was so good.  I went heavier on some stuff and realized it was good ~~ see below:

5 minute warm-up on treadmill

Chest
Bench 35x11
Pec Dec 40x12

Back
Lat Pulldown 50x12
Seated Row 45x13

Legs
Leg Press 180x12
Single leg ham curl 30x13 (each leg)

Delts
Machine Delt Press 20x12
Lateral Raise 10x11

Traps
Shrugs 40x10 (quickly realized I could go heavier, went to 50) 50x10

Biceps
BB Curls 30x13
Inline DB Curls 12.5x10(each arm)

Triceps
Dips(non-weighted, off bench) 2 sets/15
Tricep Kickbacks 10x10(each arm)

Calves
Calf raise 70x20 (too light, went to 90) 90x15

Abs
Hanging Leg Raise 2 setsx12
Saxons 7.5x10 each side

My arms are shaking so bad this morning, I can barely type my workout  
Was going to try to get in some cardio this morning too, but I ran out of time as I had to go to the store and get a Lunchable for my son who is going on a field trip today.

OH -- TIME:
Started: 5:25
Done: 5:55

More later


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 5, 2006)




----------



## Burner02 (Apr 5, 2006)

I LOVE that arm shaking feeling! Good job, sis!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 5, 2006)

Thank you, thank you, thank you!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 5, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Spank me, Spank me, Spank me!


oh...you little vixen you!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 5, 2006)




----------



## Burner02 (Apr 5, 2006)




----------



## King Silverback (Apr 5, 2006)

FANTASTIC w/o Sister Fit!!! Awesome job!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 5, 2006)

Thanks so much Arch....I just wuv it


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 6, 2006)

Cardio 4/6/06
Treadmill - 15 minutes
incline 1% each minute, got up to 14%

Ellipticle - 15 minutes
13% incline, level 2

Bike -- 15 minutes
Manual mode

GREAT WORKOUT!!!  I give it   

Protein shake after cardio
Oatmeal w/ blueberries, 1 slice ww/9grain toast w/benecol on it, 2 fishoils, 2 multi, water

Hope you're all doing good today...it's almost TGIF!  Boy, I can't wait!

10:45....sitting here wondering why I'm hungry, I guess it's getting about time for lunch!  Hmmm   wonder what I should have for lunch today????

OK, ended up having sushi and a ginger salad...it was soooooooooo good!!!
Yogurt w/ apple cut up in it for snack.
I'm having fish for dinner tonight.  Don't really know what I'm going to feed the boys as they don't like fish..but hubby and I are having fish.


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 6, 2006)

Tammy Tammy Tammy!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 6, 2006)

Jodie Jodie Jodie.....wut up sista'?


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 6, 2006)

notta...waiting for the days to tick away.  I swear they are going slow!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 6, 2006)

I know!  I sure wish it was tomorrow already.  Tomorrow at 5 to be specific.


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 6, 2006)

your doing awsome Tammy!!  When is the next weigh in??


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 6, 2006)

Thanks so much Jellybean!  It feels so good to be back to a "normal" routine!

next weigh in next Friday - the 14th.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 6, 2006)

Don't know how good this picture is going to come out - but here's a pic of my new geranium bed.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 6, 2006)

Hun...gry....can't....sp-eee-ak
Hun...gry....neeeeed...f..f...food


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 6, 2006)

OMG...you are hungry too?   I am starving.  I swear I could eat umm...nevermind.  LMAO

I like the flowers.   Hey....when I come up in a week or so, we should get hold of Frank's backyard and make it pretty.  Its all brown back there!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 6, 2006)

uuuuggghhhh, just tell me, I'll stop by Calloway's on my way out there!  LOL

I WAS hungry, I had some yogurt with an apple diced  up in it.  It was gooooood!!!

You eaten yet?  You should!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 6, 2006)

It's not time to eat yet.  I have another hour.  I had rice krispy treats for dinner last night.  Gave poor Frank a cow.  LOL


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 6, 2006)

You are so mean.......LOL.....but I think it's funny!   LOL

Tell him just wait until you REALLY start dieting!

Not that I had anything better for dinner last night -- I had lasagna -- granted a small piece...but still lasagna!!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 6, 2006)

You know I forgot....Frank has landscapers....we just need to corner them when they are at his house and pick out color for the back yard and front yard that will last.  He has sprinklers in the back yard and stuff.  

Tam..he is just worried that I won't have enough time with my dieting.  I keep telling him we'll be fine.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 6, 2006)

Once he watches it happen, he'll understand better.

That's a whole - what?   18, 19 weeks away.....plenty of time!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 6, 2006)

it's right at 20 this weekend.  I was gonna start at 16, but Howard seems to think 14 will be plenty of time.  I'm still cleaning up at 16, well...I've been doing that already.  Just falling off at times.  LMAO


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 6, 2006)

Girl, don't I know about the falling off!  I wish I had the motivation, show or something to really stick it to myself, but, right now that just isn't happening....who knows?

I think Howard's right!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 6, 2006)

At 143lbs right now he is not right!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 7, 2006)

Honey that's what we call "off-season"


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 7, 2006)

Mooooooooooooooooseason.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 7, 2006)

HIT #3 - 04/07/06



Chest
Incline DB Press 17.5x12
Cable Pec 15x6, 25x3  (Just had to try)

Back
Pullups BWx10 (off floor - pull up on bar)
Straight arm pushdown 40x11

Legs
Squats 60x10
Seated Leg curl 45x12

Delts
DB press 17.5 x 13
Front Lateral Raise 10x12 each arm

Traps
Shrugs 50x15

Biceps
Hammer Curls 12.5 x 12
Cable curls 40x11

Triceps
Skull crushers 25z13
Pushdowns 45x12

Calves
Seated Calf raise 110x20

Abs
Hanging leg raise BWx11
Ab machine 50 reg. crunches
40 weighted hip thrusts

10 minute jog on treadmill

OK, I just have to say:  My workout partner was doing cardio with me yesterday, and I say to her "Giiiiirl, you need to come and do this workout with me tomorrow, I think you will like it."  She said, "OK". So, we get there this morning and I say, "Let's go."
She then says to me....right after the first exercise nonetheless..."I don't want to do too much, I have so much to do tomorrow"  So I said, "you can quit if you want."  
Now, while she finished the whole workout with me, I think I may have pizzed her off with that comment - I hope not as I was not trying to be rude or say that I didn't want her there, but I have gotten in my "zone", pretty quickly rather and I am about to 'start', so I just am not up for excuses of any kind from anyone...yes, that does include myself.  

I will also tell you something else, and I want to give a big THANK YOU to Rob for featuring and promoting BFFM and Tom Venuto.  If you haven't gotten BFFM yet, do it, do it!   If for no other reason besides the shear motivation!

B/fast = oatmeal and three egg whites (hardboiled), black coffee
Snack = 2 bites of bagel w/ fruit
Lunch = chicken fajita salad, water, diet coke when I got back to the office
Snack = plan to have my protein pudding.
Dinner

BBL -- Oh yeah

TGIF!!!  Oh and it's a payday Friday!!!  Rock The F*&% on!!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 7, 2006)

That isn't alot....she is just a slacker!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 7, 2006)

YEEEEEAAAAAHHHH!!!!!  

Slacker!


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 7, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Girl, don't I know about the falling off!  I wish I had the motivation, show or something to really stick it to myself, but, right now that just isn't happening....who knows?


How about your tests results ... that should be motivation enough.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 7, 2006)

Absolutely!!  that is motivation!  I guess that's also why I've gotten back in such a  routine.

How are ya couSON?


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 7, 2006)

Tam...I need your snail mail addy...I got a present for ya!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 7, 2006)

jelly, did you see my w/o?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 7, 2006)

Where is everyone today?  I'm bored and I miss my buds


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 8, 2006)

Did someone call me?


----------



## Pylon (Apr 8, 2006)

Heya Tam...

OK, I'll ask.  What is BFFM?


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 8, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> What is BFFM?



Burn the Fat, Feed the Muscle


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 8, 2006)

BTW..yes, I did see your workout...and the weights on your shrugs are AWSOME....it is a total power trip doing shrugs isn't it??  I feel so tough and strong doing them...maybe I'm just weird!!

p.s...I like the jellybean thing...it's kinda cute!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 10, 2006)

Nope, it's not just you -- I'm weird too 

I love doing shrugs!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 10, 2006)

04/10/06 Monday

I had a good cardio session on Saturday (40 minutes on treadmill and then up and down my stairs at home cleaning).  Had to cut it a little short though because I had to meet the DISH guy to come to install our new receiver.  Oh well 

No workout on Sunday, took the day off.

No workout this morning, I was up all night (feeling sick, like I was going to BE sick at any moment).  So I slept in and I will workout at lunch today.

B/fast -- black coffee, 1 c. oatmeal, 2 eggwhites, 2 fishoils, 2 multis.
Snack -- Protein pudding
Lunch -- grilled chix breast, broccoli, diet coke
Snack -- apple
Dinner --

So, how is everyone this fine Monday?  I hope you're all doing well!

BBL with more - gotta make the rounds.


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 10, 2006)

It's a pretty day out here.  It better be pretty next week.  It's pool time.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 10, 2006)

Girl, who you tellin'???  It is definitely pool time, as long as the pool is heated.  I know my pool is still way too cold to get into.


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 10, 2006)

The hot tub is heated.


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 10, 2006)

Okay, I'm almost afraid to ask these 2 questions...
1....what kind of cardio did you do saturday, and for how long?
2....why were you up all night??  Hope your feeling alright


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 10, 2006)

Ohhhh yeah!!!  I almost forgot to add that

Thanks Jelly ---- I'll go write it in now


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 10, 2006)

Hey fitgirl. I just checked out the last few pages of your journal. Looks like your doing great. Doing HIT eh?!? Hardcore! I keep trying it and after a few workouts (or one) I lose motivation to go to the gym. How are you liking it so far?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 10, 2006)

Hey Rocco....thanks for checkin' in here...come in more often, k?

I really like the program.  I love that it's fast paced and that I can get in a full body workout each time.  Recovery isn't bad either!  Must be the clean nutrition.  

If you try it...let me know okay?


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 10, 2006)

Sister Fit, been sick lately, sorry havn't been on!!! w/o's are lookin Great, your really taking to HIT, I'm proud of ya!!! How are ya feeling???


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 10, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Hey Rocco....thanks for checkin' in here...come in more often, k?
> 
> I really like the program.  I love that it's fast paced and that I can get in a full body workout each time.  Recovery isn't bad either!  Must be the clean nutrition.
> 
> If you try it...let me know okay?


I'll be in here more often! Clean nutrition....LOL. I find when really hitting the gym hard I feel better eating a little more crappily!!

I think it may be awhile before I do HIT again. It's so great but I'm lacking motivation lately.

So....your favorite food is tune eh?!?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 11, 2006)

I really do like tuna!  No kiddin'....but if I had to pick a favorite clean food, it would have to be chix or maybe fish.  I love, love, love...oh yeah did I mention I love fish.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 11, 2006)

No workout this morning....damn, I missed my HIT workout.  Oh well, I'll do it tomorrow, but I seriously have to go get some cardio in today.  I will definitely do that today at lunch.

B/fast -- oatmeal, 3 eggwhites (hardboiled), coffee
Snack -- apple, diet pepsi
OK~~ Here's what I'm doing for cardio.  I'm going to put on my gear and walk/jog down to the postal place to get stamps and then get some lunch and then walk/jog back to work
Lunch -- maybe Chipotle bowl or something...
Snack --
Dinner -- I set out some chix this morning, so we will be having baked chix tonight for dinner and some veggies too I'm sure.

More later...I  hope everyone is having a good day.  I'm going to try to get a "beginning" pic again today.  Last week when I was going to, my battery went dead on my phone and then I forgot....okay...later


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 11, 2006)

shopping or pool Tam?  My flight back home is at 10pm on Wed


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 11, 2006)

How about both??


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 11, 2006)

Be sure to get the plastic!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 11, 2006)

Oh I don't want to ask for that.  That isn't the right thing to do.  

I'll balance my checkbook.  LOL  might be kinda scary.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 11, 2006)

OK, I'll bring mine then....LOL


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 11, 2006)

alright! Pics!

How are ya today Tammy?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 11, 2006)

Doin' great!  I ran (yes, ran) down to the UPS store for stamps at lunch and then to Chipotle where I had a bowl with chix, pico, lots of lettuce and a tiny bit of rice and water, then walked back to my office.  It was about a mile round trip, maybe a little more.

I'll try to get a pic or two here in a minute....


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 11, 2006)

and here it is 1 1/2hrs later.............................


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 11, 2006)

give me one -- flippin --- second...    

about to go load a couple in my gallery


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 11, 2006)

OK, you almost got (.)(.) on that first one


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 11, 2006)

Whats up Sister Fit??? Hope all is going well!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 11, 2006)

Aaaaappp, sorry, had to change that first pic....never know who's reading this journal!!!!    :laugh

But at least you can still see that the middle is widdleing down.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 11, 2006)

All is well Arch...how are you darlin'?   I put a couple of pics in my gallery from today.   I don't know why that stomach shot got put in b/w....hmmm....


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 11, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> OK, you almost got (.)(.) on that first one


Can we try again please 

The pics you posted are good Fitgirl!!! Looks like nice improvement on the stomach. And your stomach area is pretty sexy!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 11, 2006)

Awww -- you're so sweet Roc.

Progress is progress!


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 11, 2006)

I agree, progress is looking good!!! Keep at it!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 11, 2006)

I'm workin' on it...thanks so much for all of your help Arch.  And Jodie and Jodi and Billie and everyone else who's given me input.  

I can't wait to see what happens in the coming weeks.


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 11, 2006)

Tammmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm he is seeig if he can come home a day earlier!!  If so, I am changing my Monday flight to one earlier in the day.   Must get suits done...must get suits done!!  I'm closing shop July 15-Sept.15th!  Don't  need  to worry about other girls suits when cardio will be a bitch and I'll be prepping myself.  I'm already booked into June with orders.

and another thing....cell phone service from Kiev, Ukrain SUCKSSSSSSS!!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 11, 2006)

ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh we need to have salad or Chipolte on Tuesday for lunch.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 11, 2006)

OK, either one is cool with me.  We could go to the store and make our own salad if you wanted?


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 11, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> OK, either one is cool with me.  We could go to the store and make our own salad if you wanted?


Oh we could do that!!  We'd have to get everything since there is not much in the form of food there.  lol  I have to bring splenda with me for my oats...hmmm we could figure out the grill and do steaks and salad.    I'll bring my seasoning stuff.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 11, 2006)

Let's be sure to get chix or some sort of fish......no beef for the super cholesterol woman!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 11, 2006)

oh ok.  chicken boobies then


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 11, 2006)

You can have steak.....you'll need the extra protein!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 11, 2006)

I'm taken in 40g each meal as it is right now.  Probably the reason I look like moocow.


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 12, 2006)

You're ass better be doing cardio.  LOL


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 12, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> OK, you almost got (.)(.) on that first one



 ... that's not a bad thing


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 12, 2006)

I did do cardio yesterday and today after my w/o.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 12, 2006)

4/12/06

Chest
Flat Bench 45x10
Pec Dec 40x12

Back
Lat Pulldown 55x12
Seated Row 55x12

Legs
Leg Press 200x10 (current PR)
Single Ham Curl 40x12

Delts
Machine Press (Delt) 25x12
Lat Raise 12.5x8 and then 10x8

Shrugs 55x12

Biceps
BB Curls 35x10
Incline DB Curls 10x15

Triceps
Dips (off bench) 15
Tricep kickback 10x10 each arm

Calves
Calf raise 130x12

Abs
Hanging Leg Raise 2 sets x 15
Saxons 7.5x10 each side

10 minute treadmill climb 1% each minute.

B/fast -- 2 hardboiled egg whites, 1 c. oatmeal
snack -- turkey breast, bottle of water
lunch -- Shredded chicken breast and a baked potato, root beer (YUMMMM, YUMMMM  )
snack -- Yogurt, another bottle of water
*(I ate lunch so flippin early, I will probably want another snack before I head home, maybe about 4 or so.  Maybe I'll have the tuna that I brought)
dinner --

Hope everyone is having a good hump day so far!  All is well here, I am very EXCITED about my leg press, I will try to add a little to it next time.  I thought I could've also added some to the seated row and maybe the lat pulldown too...we'll see what happens next time.  But I can tell I'm definitely getting stronger and IT FEELS SO WONDERFUL!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 12, 2006)

Jodie, I need some new workout shorts....where do you recommend I get them from?  I really like the black ones you're wearing in that picture (in your gallery) where you're squatting in the corner, with the white tankini on.


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 12, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Jodie, I need some new workout shorts....where do you recommend I get them from?  I really like the black ones you're wearing in that picture (in your gallery) where you're squatting in the corner, with the white tankini on.


Tam...I got them last year at an NGA show.  I can pick you up some the weeknd of the 28th when Frank and I are at the show in Galveston.  He shoul dbe there with his booth again.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 12, 2006)

That would be awesome...thanks so much!


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 12, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> I put a couple of pics in my gallery ...



How come no one called me?    Looking mighty fine, FG!


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 12, 2006)

I like the weight on those leg presses, AND the calf raises...you are def. getting stronger, and I bet with the diet cleaned up, you feel SO much better!! I have some serious DOMS today from my leg workout, by the time I get out of work tonight, I wont be able to touch my toes...you gotta love that feeling!!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 12, 2006)

hmm...Tam.  You know Tuesday is my scheduled leg day....feel up to being tortured by a high volume leggie workout?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 12, 2006)

Not really!!!!  

I think I'll skip and just do cardio or something - I'm going to stick to my program


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 12, 2006)

chicken.  LMAO


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 12, 2006)

chicken boobies.


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 12, 2006)

yes...I have to eat lots of chicken boobies soon...last year was 125lbs of boobies over 12 weeks.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 12, 2006)

Thanks so much Trips....I really appreciate it.

125lbs??      Holy yard bird batman!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 12, 2006)

Jodie...you need to use Ms. New Booty for your song this year


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 12, 2006)

hey hottie!
Happy Hump Day!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 12, 2006)

hey burner...how is ya darlin'


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 12, 2006)

napolean Dynomite's Vote for Pedro Song...It's already been edited with voice over stuff for me.


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 12, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> hey burner...how is ya darlin'


hhmmpphh...I'm here...guess it's a start...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 12, 2006)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> napolean Dynomite's Vote for Pedro Song...It's already been edited with voice over stuff for me.




Cool!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 12, 2006)

FANTASTIC w/o Sister Fit!!! Great PR there my Friend!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 12, 2006)

Thanks Arch....I'm just loving this program!!!!!

Can't wait to see what happens next.


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 13, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Jodie...you need to use Ms. New Booty for your song this year


 
haha...that would be cool....I LOVE that song!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 13, 2006)

04/13/06 Thursday
I had a great cardio workout this morning!  45 minutes

15 minutes on treadmill, increase incline every minute
15 minutes on elipticle
10 minutes on bike
5 minutes on natural runner
2 sets adductors/25reps each

B/fast -- 2 eggwhites scrambled with green pepper, turkey and a little cheese, black coffee
Snack--
Lunch--
Snack--
Dinner--


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 13, 2006)

Tam...what cell phone service do you use?


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 13, 2006)

How 'bout this one?


Somebody Kill Me 

[Spoken] Ok, I just wanna warn you that when I wrote this song I was listening to 
the Cure a lot, so... 

[Sung] 
You don't know how much I need you. 
While you're near me I don't feel blue. 
And when we kiss I know you need me too. 
Can't believe I found a love that's so pure and true. 

But it all was bullshit. 
It was a goddamned joke. 
And when I think of you Linda, 
I hope you fucking choke. 

I hope you're glad with what you've done to me. 
I lay in bed all day long feeling melancholy. 
You left me here all alone, tears running constantly. 

Oh somebody kill me please, 
somebody kill me plee-ase, 
I'm on my knees, 
pretty pretty please kill me. 

I want to die. 
Put a bullet in my head.


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 13, 2006)

good morning, Tam!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 13, 2006)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Tam...what cell phone service do you use?




I'm on Cingular


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 13, 2006)

Morning Burner....what are you saying that it's time for Tam Tam's Song o' The Week??


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 13, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> I'm on Cingular


me too!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 13, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Morning Burner....what are you saying that it's time for Tam Tam's Song o' The Week??


why, Yes Tam-tam! I believe it is!
spin dat crazy shit, DJ!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 13, 2006)

Get down
Get funky
Do the Axl Rose



_Welcome to the jungle
We've got fun 'n' games
We got everything you want
Honey, we know the names
We are the people that can find
Whatever you may need
If you got the money, honey
We got your disease

CHORUS:

In the jungle
Welcome to the jungle
Watch it bring you to your
knees, knees
I wanna watch you bleed

Welcome to the jungle
We take it day by day
If you want it you're gonna bleed
But it's the price you pay
And you're a very sexy girl
That's very hard to please
You can taste the bright lights
But you won't get them for free
In the jungle
Welcome to the jungle
Feel my, my, my serpentine
I, I wanna hear you scream

Welcome to the jungle
It gets worse here everyday
Ya learn ta live like an animal
In the jungle where we play
If you got a hunger for what you see
You'll take it eventually
You can have anything you want
But you better not take it from me

CHORUS

And when you're high you never
Ever want to come down, YEAH!

You know where you are
You're in the jungle baby
You're gonna die
In the jungle
Welcome to the jungle
Watch it bring you to your
knees, knees
In the jungle
Welcome to the jungle
Feel my, my, my serpentine
In the jungle
Welcome to the jungle
Watch it bring you to your
knees, knees
In the jungle
Welcome to the jungle
Watch it bring you to your
It' gonna bring you down-HA!_


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 13, 2006)

Or how about this one?

Baby, I get so scared inside and I don't really understand
Is it love that's on your mind or is it fantasy
(Ozzy)
Heaven, is in the palm of my hand, and it's waiting here for you
What am I supposed to do with a childhood tragedy

CHORUS:
(Lita and Ozzy alternating)
If I close my eyes forever
Will it all remain unchanged
If I close my eyes forever
Will it all remain the same

(Ozzy)
Sometimes it's hard to hold on
So hard to hold on to my dreams
It isn't always what it seems
When you're face to face with me

(Lita)
You're like a dagger
And you stick me in the heart
And taste the blood from my blade
And when we sleep would you shelter me
In your warm and darkened grave

CHORUS

(Lita)
Will you ever take me
(Ozzy)
No, I just can't take the pain
(Lita)
But would you ever trust me
(Ozzy)
No, I'll never feel the same....OOh...


(lita)
I know ive been so hard on you
I know i told you lies
If I can have just one more wish
Id wipe the cobwebs from my eyes

(ozzy)
Close your eyes
close your eyes
youve got to close your eyes
for me


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 13, 2006)

In the jungle, the mighty jungle,
The lion sleeps tonight....
In the jungle, the mighty jungle, the lion sleeps tonight...

ooohh weee, oohhhweee ohm..wom boo way!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 13, 2006)

Tammmmmmmmmmmmm  I'm bored and want to go home.  work sucks, I am swamped with suits, I miss Frank and I am having serious withdrawl issues.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 13, 2006)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> I am having serious withdrawl issues.



Aaaahhh, so we're in the same boat --- and my man lives with me....

I'm bored too and want to go home!  There is no way I'm going to be able to make it another 2 hours.  If I could leave now I think I'd go do more cardio!!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 13, 2006)

tick tick tick....aughhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 13, 2006)

Hey....does anyone up there have an offer for a free Razor on Cingular?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 13, 2006)

I can look into it for you


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 13, 2006)

please...we can do that Tuesday.    I can't keep having $300 bills and tha is even after upping my mins.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 13, 2006)

K!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 13, 2006)

You and Frank would be free to talk too.  lol     He calls sometimes during the day when he is here like 7 to 10 times......

see the reason why I am having issues with Kiev...8 hr time difference SUCKSS


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 13, 2006)

Oh, that'd be awesome if we could all talk for free!  That's the exact reason I got on it...our whole family is on it.

Honey I wouldn't like that time difference either...but what can you do when he's halfway across the world


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 13, 2006)

Not a whole lot....wait till Monday!  lol  Its the only thing I can do.

Oh...I have to help three of my girls with posing at 5:30am tomorrow morning, then have two other girls coming for fittings later in the morning.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 13, 2006)

Are you off tomorrow?


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 13, 2006)

I am....I have girls all mornign, then work Sat. off Sun.  then half day Mond. then back to work on Thur. am


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 13, 2006)

Lucky!  I wish I was off tomorrow


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 13, 2006)

o fawking way?  You have to work on good Friday?


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 13, 2006)

I don't har ha!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 13, 2006)

Yeah!!  This place lets you off for Christmas day and that's about it!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 13, 2006)

that blows.  Hi Burner


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 13, 2006)

Yeah, I know it blows...maybe we'll get lucky and get to leave early tomorrow....doubt it though


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 13, 2006)

Oh, just for the record...I have eaten like shit today


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 13, 2006)

do you feel like shit too?  Did you have peeps?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 14, 2006)

No, felt pretty good!  Feel even better today!  Nope, no peeps....we can get some at the store though if you want some!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 14, 2006)

I slept in this morning and did not go workout.  I was just so flippin' tired.   I HAD TO DO IT!  It's okay though, I plan to eat very well today and will do my workout tomorrow morning.

Feelings:  I feel pretty darn good about everything overall.  I feel that I'm making progress and I feel that I am losing the bodyfat.

Now for the weigh-in:  I am up .6 of a pound.  Maybe that's the muscle gain, who knows.  At least I'm  not up SIX pounds   
Next weigh in -- 4/28  I hope to be down at least 2 to 3 pounds....over the next two weeks, I think I can do it with no problem.

OK, how is everyone this Good Friday?


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 14, 2006)

I do have to get some peeps before I come on Monday.  Frank only likes the ears.  So I am cutting the bodies of and bringing ears only!!  LMAO  Myself I don't like peeps.  I like the cheap choc. covered marshmellow bunnies.

Glad I didn't call you at 5am to see if you were doing cardio!!  lol


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 14, 2006)

Girl, I'm glad you didn't call at 5am either.   My cell phone ringer is "Pour Some Sugar On Me" (def leppard)...that would've been so flippin' funny!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 14, 2006)

I'll have to remember that!  LOL


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 14, 2006)

Alright you guys - those of you that are left that is.....Have a Happy Easter!

I'm outta here!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 14, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Yeah!!  This place lets you off for Christmas day and that's about it!!!


At least you get Christmas off!!! I've worked Christmas the last 6 years, as well as other holidays  Hope you have a great weekend Fitgirl. Eat a few chocolate bunnies.


----------



## Stacey (Apr 17, 2006)

Hey Tam, I hope you had a very happy Easter! 
Have a great day!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 17, 2006)

Burner, can you believe I didn't have ONE stinkin' chocolate bunny??  I left all of the candy to the kiddies!  

Stacey...thanks for checkin' in honey.  I've missed you.  How are you doing?  You should come to Dallas in August for Jodie's show!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi Tam, I'm doing good, thanks!!! How are you? I miss you too!! Trying to get back into the swing of eating CLEAN and healthy. Fun. What weekend is it in August? Cooool!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 17, 2006)

OK, let me try to catch up here for a minute....man, I feel like I've been gone for a whole week for some reason!  

Saturday's workout was kinda good, kinda not.  I didn't get to finish the workout because there were SO MANY people there.  I think we lost the "resolutioners" and now we've picked up the "summer people".  
Here's what I got done and I plan to finish up the rest of it today when I workout at lunch:

Chest
Incline DB Bench 20x12
Cable Crossover 15x12

Back
DB One Arm Row 20x13 (each arm)
Straight Arm Pushdown 45x12

Legs
Leg Press 210x10 (then tried) 230x6 (heavy, but felt good)
Seated Leg Curl 45x0

Shoulders
DB Press 20x10
Side Lat Raise 12.5x10

Walked 20 minutes on treadmill.  I'll tell ya, there were so many people there, I could barely get on a treadmill.  So when I saw one open up, I grabbed it as quickly as I could.


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 17, 2006)

Tam...its becuse they all ate lots of bunnies yesterday!!  They were feeling fluffy!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 17, 2006)

J, sorry I haven't called you back.  I got busy as soon as I got in to the office this morning....oh well!

I guess they did eat all of the bunnies...that's why I didn't get any...  
No seriously -- I ate enough crap yesterday to kill a marshmellow bunny    I had Jack In The Box after church yesterday 

I was going to tell you earlier, Guess what I got over the weekend?    A new Mp3 player.  Brad and I both got one, you can watch videos or play music or listen to the radio...it's really cool!  I can't wait to download Lost or Las Vegas or Survivor and watch them while I'm on the bike...might be a good way to stay on the bike longer.  HA!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 17, 2006)

I didn't eat anything bad yesterday.    No bunnies or anything.  I am bringing Frank a goodie bag since his Bday is today...its filed with Stallone Puddings, Protein Shakes, bars...Peep Bunnie Ears....

There is a story behind the peep ears.  He says he only eats the ears...so I cut the ears off the peeps and put them in a little box all by themselves.  LMAO


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 17, 2006)

WHY does he only eat the ears?


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 17, 2006)

Hell...I don't know.  Maybe less fatting?


----------



## Pylon (Apr 17, 2006)

Maybe the ears just sound better...


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 17, 2006)

note to self....marshmallow bunny ears are much leaner than the body of the marshmallow bunny....I don't like peeps though....does this apply to choco bunnies too?????????????????


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 17, 2006)

ladies! Happy Monday!
Hope your weekend and Easter were good ones! I didn't have any chocolate either.
WANTED some...just like Jodie...to nibble on the ears....but I aqquiesed my request...


----------



## Pylon (Apr 17, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> note to self....marshmallow bunny ears are much leaner than the body of the marshmallow bunny....I don't like peeps though....does this apply to choco bunnies too?????????????????



I don't know if they are leaner, but they are a heck of a lot easier to dip in peanut butter....


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 17, 2006)

stop it...my mouth is watering!


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 17, 2006)

Good lookin w/o Sister Fit, It's understandable w/ all the people in the gym!!! Give it 2 more weeks, and I'll put you on an Upper/Lower routine if you want!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 18, 2006)

Yes, that would be awesome Arch.  I do think I need about two more weeks on it though.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 18, 2006)

04/18 Tuesday
I will get my workout in this afternoon at lunch.  I had to get the kiddies to school this morning, usually I just take Brandon to day care, but they are having TAKS testing the rest of this week, so they needed to get to school.

No big deal, at least I have access to the gym here so I can go workout at lunch!  

OK, got lots to do today, so I better get to work.  Jodie -- if you're reading this, I'm going to try to get out of here early, but I have to work this morning.

BBL


----------



## Stacey (Apr 18, 2006)

Morning, have a great day!

I'm going to try and start my journal again...  I miss this place.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 18, 2006)

You should just go ahead and do it, we miss you  too and we want to see what's happenin' with you!!!  

Hope you're having a good day


----------



## Pylon (Apr 18, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Good lookin w/o Sister Fit, It's understandable w/ all the people in the gym!!! Give it 2 more weeks, and I'll put you on an Upper/Lower routine if you want!!!



What did she ever do to you, Arch?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 18, 2006)

I've been bad Py!  It's punishment....


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 18, 2006)

Did someone call me??? LOL!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 19, 2006)

pssst  couSON


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 19, 2006)

No workout this morning, no HIT that is.  I've been waiting and waiting and waiting for the spin class at the gym to change from 5:45 to 5:30, and finally they did it, so I got to take the class this morning.  I was so happy too.  It was a good class, that kept me in the AT zone for most of the class.  

I will do my weights tomorrow.   Oh speaking of which -- Arch, do you think it would be okay to go ahead and switch my program to the upper/lower?  I know I said I thought I could wait but I'd rather go ahead and continue to shock my body so that I continue to burn fat and lose weight.   Speaking of which--again--I think I'm going to continue to take the spin classes twice a week.

B/fast - yogurt & protein smoothie on the way to work
**will have my oatmeal in about 30 minutes or so**
Lunch -- chicken, steak and fish in corn tortillas with lime, shredded cabbage and onion...YUMMM YUMMM
Snack -- will have some yogurt
Dinner -- ??


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 19, 2006)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> pssst  couSON



Good morning couSON!


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 19, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> I've been bad Py!  It's punishment....


Well, this is where I enter...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 19, 2006)

You're gonna have to spank a lot harder than that Roc...I've been really, really, reallly, really, really bad!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 19, 2006)

Alright, I think I'm up to the challenge!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 19, 2006)

Oh yes, yes, yeesssss!!! 

Oh sorry, got a little carried away there....


----------



## Pylon (Apr 19, 2006)

How often are you going to be working out?  Mabe think about Mentzer's HD program.  It's fast, but a great w/out, more time for cardio.  (Yes, I've become a disciple...)


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 19, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Oh yes, yes, yeesssss!!!
> 
> Oh sorry, got a little carried away there....


And I think I just fell in love


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 19, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> How often are you going to be working out?  Mabe think about Mentzer's HD program.  It's fast, but a great w/out, more time for cardio.  (Yes, I've become a disciple...)




Well, as of late, I've been working out about 5 or 6 days a week.  I have been doing my HIT on Mon., Wed., and  Fri. and then cardio on Tue, Thurs and Sat., or Sunday.
(Sometimes I will take off a day during the week, just depends on what's going on)!

I don't think having time for cardio is a problem, since I have access to the fitness center here and can do some extra cardio during my lunch hour anytime I wanted.  

I don't know, maybe I'm doing just fine.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 19, 2006)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> And I think I just fell in love



And I think I could be persuaded to use your back as a jungle gym - nekkid


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 19, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> And I think I could be persuaded to use your back as a jungle gym - nekkid


Am I blushing?!?  So I've sent you a plane ticket with first class seats next day delivery. You'll come out this way tomorrow and we'll "talk".


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 19, 2006)

Happy Hump Day!
Thanks for the good words...appreciated.
I feel better.
Hope you are doing great! 
Proud of you for the change you made!
You were doing kind of a 'ho-hum' kind of workout some time back..and NOW look at you go!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 19, 2006)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Am I blushing?!?  So I've sent you a plane ticket with first class seats next day delivery. You'll come out this way tomorrow and we'll "talk".




I have to warn you....I'm a woman of little words!


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 19, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> I have to warn you....I'm a woman of little words!


I'm sure we'll find a way to communicate with each other!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 19, 2006)

Oh....you're sending "seats"....what am I supposed to do, stop and pickup Billie on my way????


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 19, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Oh....you're sending "seats"....what am I supposed to do, stop and pickup Billie on my way????


Well....since you brought it up....


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 19, 2006)

Actually no. I want just you. The extra seat is for you to stretch out, relax, and save up your energy beforehand.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 19, 2006)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> The extra seat is for you to stretch out, relax, and save up your energy beforehand.


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 19, 2006)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Alright, I think I'm up to the challenge!!!


 
well, I was going to ask if you could save some of this for me BUT....



> Actually no. I want just you. The extra seat is for you to stretch out, relax, and save up your energy beforehand.


 
I think I got jealous for a minute, and this really hurt my feelings!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 19, 2006)

Oooohhhh, don't let it hurt your feelings sweetie...Roc's just being silly!  Trust me, I'm nothing to be jealous over...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 19, 2006)

Perusing through Kerry's website, I found something that I just couldn't live without and changed my sig.  Kerry, I hope you don't mind honey...you're a true inspiration!!


----------



## Pylon (Apr 19, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Perusing through Kerry's website, I found something that I just couldn't live without and changed my sig.  Kerry, I hope you don't mind honey...you're a true inspiration!!



That is awesome!  If I ever wear a bikini, I'll steal it too!


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 19, 2006)

Hows it goin Sister Fit???


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 19, 2006)

I say stick with Fullbody for 1 more week, and after next week we'll shake it up!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 19, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> I say stick with Fullbody for 1 more week, and after next week we'll shake it up!!!




Good deal.  I think this will be good!
Thanks so much darlin'


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 19, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> I say stick with Fullbody for 1 more week, and after next week we'll shake it up!!!



FG, you're in good hands with Arch.  He's a master at shaking things.


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 19, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> FG, you're in good hands with Arch.  He's a master at shaking things.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 19, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> FG, you're in good hands with Arch.  He's a master at shaking things.



Oh no....I feel I'm going to get shaking _babe_ syndrome 

Rock on!!


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 19, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Oh no....I feel I'm going to get shaking _babe_ syndrome
> 
> Rock on!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 19, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Perusing through Kerry's website, I found something that I just couldn't live without and changed my sig.  Kerry, I hope you don't mind honey...you're a true inspiration!!


Alright, that's where you got it from. I really like it!!!

Triple T- You mean *when* you wear your bikini *this* seaon right?


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 19, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> well, I was going to ask if you could save some of this for me BUT....
> 
> 
> 
> I think I got jealous for a minute, and this really hurt my feelings!!


Awwww Billie!!! I was just showing some attention to Fitgirl. You know your my #1 girl!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 20, 2006)

oh shit...I guess I should have put a smiley face on there...I was only joking...I wasn't really upset!! :laugh"


----------



## boilermaker (Apr 20, 2006)

Wow, Tammy, I had to go back 6 pages to catch up on this one  Glad you are liking HIT and all the other girl talk


----------



## boilermaker (Apr 20, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> I'm on Cingular





			
				Burner02 said:
			
		

> me too!



We both know this means nothing.  We're not on Tammy's speed dial


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 20, 2006)

Tam.....did you do your cardio this morning?  lol


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 20, 2006)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Tam.....did you do your cardio this morning?  lol




  Not after my house was hit by lighting last night -- are you kidding!

It was really scary...but no major damage, so we're really lucky.  That was about 2:00 this morning and we didn't get to bed until about 4:30. 

I am going to do my workout this afternoon at lunchtime.

I'm exhausted and I need more coffee, be back after I get breakfast.

Hope everyone else is doing good.  Did anyone else get bad storms last?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 20, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Wow, Tammy, I had to go back 6 pages to catch up on this one  Glad you are liking HIT and all the other girl talk




I really do like it!  I  think it's been really good for me.  

And you know you like the girl talk.


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 20, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Not after my house was hit by lighting last night -- are you kidding!
> 
> It was really scary...but no major damage, so we're really lucky.  That was about 2:00 this morning and we didn't get to bed until about 4:30.
> 
> ...



Glad everyone is OK.  Was there any major damage?


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 20, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> We both know this means nothing. We're not on Tammy's speed dial


speak for yourself....
muhahahaha.....


(uh...Tam...ppsst....my # is.....)


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 20, 2006)

Nope, no major damage at least we don't think so.  We were out side with only flashlights, so we really couldn't see much, and this morning we looked outside, but really couldn't tell much.  We're going to have to have a roofer come out and actually look around up there.

Thanks for asking couSON, I appreciate it.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 20, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> (uh...Tam...ppsst....my # is.....)



I got your # baby!   It's comin' up too


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 20, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Not after my house was hit by lighting last night -- are you kidding!
> 
> It was really scary...but no major damage, so we're really lucky. That was about 2:00 this morning and we didn't get to bed until about 4:30.
> 
> ...


glad all is well! parent's house got hit by lightning several years ago...they took some damage. 
What did it sound like? LOUD?? How'd the boys do? 

Have you tried Monster energy drinks? I was afraid of the sugar, but actually really low AND low carbs...great taste...and gets to go PING!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 20, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> I got your # baby! It's comin' up too


 
g'morning!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 20, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Oh no....I feel I'm going to get shaking _babe_ syndrome
> 
> Rock on!!


THAT conjures up an image. Remember the movie: Airplane!
When they weer going thru turbulance...and they had the camera focused on the 'top heavy' blonde with the low cut t-shirt? 
"There's saking going on! THere's shimming going on!"

hhmmm...nice.....wait...what were we talking about?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 20, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> glad all is well! parent's house got hit by lightning several years ago...they took some damage.
> What did it sound like? LOUD?? How'd the boys do?


Yes it was really loud.  We heard the thunder and then POW!  It was really weird...it was like "crash, crash, crash, BOOM!"   Brandon woke up but Donnie slept right through it.  That kid could sleep through a tornado I think.



			
				Burner02 said:
			
		

> Have you tried Monster energy drinks? I was afraid of the sugar, but actually really low AND low carbs...great taste...and gets to go PING!



did you have one this morning


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 20, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> THAT conjures up an image. Remember the movie: Airplane!
> When they weer going thru turbulance...and they had the camera focused on the 'top heavy' blonde with the low cut t-shirt?
> "There's saking going on! THere's shimming going on!"
> 
> hhmmm...nice.....wait...what were we talking about?



in Tams journal, this is ALWAYS on topic


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 20, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> THAT conjures up an image. Remember the movie: Airplane!
> When they weer going thru turbulance...and they had the camera focused on the 'top heavy' blonde with the low cut t-shirt?
> "There's saking going on! THere's shimming going on!"
> 
> hhmmm...nice.....wait...what were we talking about?



That is probably one of the funniest parts of that movie.  It's all funny .....  especially " flying over Drambui"   But I thought that was such a funny part.


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 20, 2006)

You don't have those lighting rods on the house?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 20, 2006)

Lightening rods??  What???  

No, but I did walk outside at about 3  this morning with a couple of golf clubs!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 20, 2006)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> in Tams journal, this is ALWAYS on topic




You got that right couSON....I'm always in the gutter...uh...I mean my mind is always in the gutter.


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 20, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Yes it was really loud. We heard the thunder and then POW! It was really weird...it was like "crash, crash, crash, BOOM!" Brandon woke up but Donnie slept right through it. That kid could sleep through a tornado I think.
> 
> 
> 
> did you have one this morning


oh...yeah.....(think of the Kool Aid Man saying that..)


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 20, 2006)

we got the storms around 9-10 this morning, so I have to wait til tomorrow to hit the gym...they were bad!  I'm glad you are all safe!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 20, 2006)

lots of thunder-n-lightning?


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 20, 2006)

Hope all is well my Friend!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 21, 2006)

I got to do the spin class again this morning...I"m really likin' it!  I think I may have mentioned that I will be doing that on Wednesdays and Fridays.

Here is my workout for tomorrow:

Chest
Flat Bench
Peck Dec

Back
Lat Pulldown
Seated Row

Legs
Squats
Lying Leg Curl

Shoulders
Machine Press
Front Lat Raise

Shrugs

Biceps
BB Curls
Incline DB Curls

Triceps
Dips (off bench)
Tricep kickback

Calves
Calf Raise

Abs
Hangin Leg Raise
Hip Thrust


Protein shake on my way to work this morning, with my supps, multi's and fish oils
Snack --
Lunch --
Snack --
Dinner --

Hope everyone is doing well.   Billie, you can steal any of these workouts you want sweetie.  I'm sure you'll be pushing more plates than I am, but I think you'll really, really like it.  I thought I wouldn't like it before I started and now I just couldn't see my workouts without it being like this.  I don't feel I'm floundering anymore.  I can't wait until week after next when Arch makes my new workout!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 21, 2006)

Damn, look at that!! I like your commitment Fitgirl. Good luck with your workout. Give me a call if you need help with the hip thrusts


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 21, 2006)

I do them weighted....usually a 25lb plate.  It's hard once you get to about 15, but if you wanna ditch the plate...I'm sure I could manage the extra weight!


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 21, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> I do them weighted....usually a 25lb plate.  It's hard once you get to about 15, but if you wanna ditch the plate...I'm sure I could manage the extra weight!


Well, for the sake of exercise and staying healthy I'll take you up on that. I really want to help you though.  You don't mind if it gets a bit intense do you? I get very passionate about my "exercise".


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 21, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> I got to do the spin class again this morning


I hear a song coming on!!

*You Spin Me Around*:
Yeah i, i got to know your name
Well and i, could trace your private number baby
All i know is that to me
You look like you're lots of fun
Open up your lovin' arms
I want some

Well i...i set my sights on you
(and no one else will do)
And i, i've got to have my way now, baby
(and no one else will do)
And i, i've got to have my way now, baby
All i know is that to me
You look like you're havin' fun
Open up your lovin' arms
Watch out, here i come

*you spin me right round, baby
Right round like a record, baby
Right round round round
You spin me right round, baby
Right round like a record, baby
Right round round round

I, i got be your friend now, baby
And i would like to move in
Just a little bit closer
(little bit closer)

**all i know is that to me
You look like you're lots of fun
Open up your lovin' arms
Watch out, here i come


(I just read the lyrics...they are stupid! and it sounds like a 5 year old wrote them..) oy...


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 21, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Shoulders
> Machine Press
> Front Lat Raise
> 
> Shrugs


looks awesome, babe...but where are your BO lat (for posterior delts) and side laterals (for medial delts) or are you doing those on a different day?


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 21, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> looks awesome, babe...but where are your BO lat (for posterior delts) and side laterals (for medial delts) or are you doing those on a different day?


Depending on what Archie has her doing, with HIT you don't necessarily want to "isolate" to much. Her rear delts will be worked with back and the medial delts are being worked with presses.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 21, 2006)

You're absolutely right Roc....Arch has me only doing two exercises per muscle group.  It  has a name...can't remember it though.  Arch?

Also burner, you'll see my side laterals in another workout


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 21, 2006)

okie dokie....just want her to be careful...I used to do a lot of inc. presses, and front raises...my anterior delts grew..my posteriors didn't...I started to have a rounded over look. Took me a long time to even them back out...

maybe...do what I ma doing...as it looks like our workouts are similar....
do your military presses and shrugs together.
(I do those on my heavy days)
Then do my front, side and rear laterals on rep days (2 sets each)
just a thought...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 21, 2006)

The only thing I'm leary of is chest.  I try to go light on those exercises.  I'm sure I could try to go heavy, but I'm paranoid as once I was doing chest and as I raised my pec, my implant fell down.  It had been ruptured for a while my doc said, I just never noticed it because the pec muscle was holding it in place and when I raised my pec, the implant fell and completely drained....it was so scary.


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 21, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> The only thing I'm leary of is chest.  I try to go light on those exercises.  I'm sure I could try to go heavy, but I'm paranoid as once I was doing chest and as I raised my pec, my implant fell down.  It had been ruptured for a while my doc said, I just never noticed it because the pec muscle was holding it in place and when I raised my pec, the implant fell and completely drained....it was so scary.


Wow, I would have completed freaked out. You know...I used to work in an Emergency Room. Send me pics of your chest and I'll let you know how careful you have to be


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 21, 2006)




----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 21, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

>


That's a "Haha, that's funny but I'll go ahead and send the pics" laugh right?!?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 21, 2006)

Sure, I'll send you pics.  Just as soon as you answer this riddle:

What does emergency medicine have to do with plastic surgery?


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 21, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Sure, I'll send you pics.  Just as soon as you answer this riddle:
> 
> What does emergency medicine have to do with plastic surgery?


Hey, I'm a man of many interests. I studied plastic surgery and breasts on my downtime. Now send those pics


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 21, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> The only thing I'm leary of is chest. I try to go light on those exercises. I'm sure I could try to go heavy, but I'm paranoid as once I was doing chest and as I raised my pec, my implant fell down. It had been ruptured for a while my doc said, I just never noticed it because the pec muscle was holding it in place and when I raised my pec, the implant fell and completely drained....it was so scary.


I'm not leary of your chest...actually, I'd like to embrace it...er..wait...

That must ave been a horrifying experience. 
did the bar 'squish' you or just the strain of the weight?


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 21, 2006)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Hey, I'm a man of many interests. I studied plastic surgery and breasts on my downtime. Now send those pics


I watch Dr. 90210 every once in a while....does that count???


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 21, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> I watch Dr. 90210 every once in a while....does that count???


Ummmm...No. Now if you watch Nip Tuck I'd give you that one!!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 21, 2006)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Ummmm...No. Now if you watch Nip Tuck I'd give you that one!!


I've watched a couple episodes there too. odd show. hot chicks. almost makes me wanna move to Miami...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 21, 2006)

It just happened when I was on an incline bb press and as soon as the pec tightened up, the implant fell out of the pocket it was in....


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 21, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> almost makes me wanna move to Miami...




yeah, but didn't you already try that one???


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 21, 2006)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Now if you watch Nip Tuck I'd give you that one!!



I watch Nip/Tuck.  I love that show.  I'd let Dr. Christian Troy do WHAT EVER he wanted to me....make me beautiful, draw cut lines on me, "make" me.... WHAT EVER!!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 21, 2006)

jump up and down and bark like a dog?


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 21, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> yeah, but didn't you already try that one???


nope. never made any attempt to move there....never even been there.


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 21, 2006)

have i mentioned your av couSON is


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 21, 2006)

I did that just for you NT


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 21, 2006)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Send me pics of your chest and I'll let you know how careful you have to be


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 21, 2006)

Here Tammmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm  http://www.murdzplace.com/CNN.htm


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 21, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> I did that just for you NT


you are a doll


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 21, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> I did that just for you NT


hey....what about me?


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 21, 2006)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> you are a doll


Isn't she?!?


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 21, 2006)

w/o Looks good, now go HIT it!!! LOL!!!
Watch what you wish for, the Uppers/Lowers split isn't very friendly!!! LOL

But..........................GOOD STUFF though!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 21, 2006)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Here Tammmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm  http://www.murdzplace.com/CNN.htm




My hubby is going to be very, very happy!!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 22, 2006)

http://www.galveston.com/thetremonthouse/

what cha think?


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 22, 2006)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Triple T- You mean *when* you wear your bikini *this* seaon right?


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 22, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Watch what you wish for, the Uppers/Lowers split isn't very friendly!!! LOL
> 
> But..........................GOOD STUFF though!!!



Don't scare her away before she even gets started.


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 22, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Don't scare her away before she even gets started.


She won't do my workouts.  They scare her...high volume with heavy weights.


----------



## dougnukem (Apr 22, 2006)

Droppin to say hi.  Haven't been around much lately.


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 24, 2006)

couSON ... just an update from the Missus.  Yesterday, in training for her Cancer walk, she walked 16km!    She has really put forth her best effort.  I honestly didn't think she'd even get this far, but wow.  She is ahead of her training schedule, and thinks she'll do aonther 16km this Sunday and then up it to 20 the next.


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 24, 2006)

I'd have blisters on my toes!  she is doing good NT.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 24, 2006)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> http://www.galveston.com/thetremonthouse/
> 
> what cha think?



That's GORGEOUS HONEY!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 24, 2006)

NT, I'm so glad to hear that she is doing good.  I will continue to say prayers for her sweetie!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 24, 2006)

Hey everyone....sorry I wasn't able to get online over the weekend.  It appears that our computer at home got fried from whent he lightening hit our house last week.  

OK, Saturday's workout was really good.  Here's what I did:

Chest
Flat Bench 45x10
Pec Dec 30x12

Back
Lat pulldown 50x11
Seated Row 55x12

Legs 
Squats 55x12
Lying ham curl 40x10 and 45x5

Shoulders
Machine Press 35x10 and 40x5
Front lat raise 12.5x10 each arm

Shrugs
55x12

Biceps
BB Curls 30x10
Incline DB Curls 12x10

Triceps
Dips (off bench) BWx15
Skull Crushers 30x10

Calves
115x20

Abs
Crunches 50x2sets
Hip thrusts using 25lb plate x 15 reps

15 minutes on treadmill


TODAY -- 04/24/06
45 minutes cardio
15 minutes on treadmill
15 minutes on ellipticle
15 minutes on bike
adductors 50lbs x 20 reps
run down & the back up the stairs (walk back down)
jump stairs - double stairs (jump up, walk down, jump up, walk down)
Great workout!!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 24, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> That's GORGEOUS HONEY!!!


I know!  I can't wait.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 24, 2006)

It's going to be so much fun!!! 

What are you doing this morning?


----------



## Pylon (Apr 24, 2006)

Looks like a good workout.  Well done!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 24, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> It's going to be so much fun!!!
> 
> What are you doing this morning?


Sitting at work working on 11 suits.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 24, 2006)

WOW!!!!  You go girl!   By the way, I need a pair of linen, drawstring pants...capri preferrably.  Don't care about color!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 24, 2006)

augh...don't think I am sewing anything but suits.   I need to check out those shorts for you this weekend too.  How many pairs?  I'll call you while I'm there and let you know colors and such.


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 24, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> NT, I'm so glad to hear that she is doing good.  I will continue to say prayers for her sweetie!



Thanks ... I'm very proud of her.  When she started and was asking for donations, I was a bit worried that she would at some time bail.  But, she's proving me wrong in a BIG way.


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 24, 2006)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> I'd have blisters on my toes!  she is doing good NT.



she does have blisters.


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 24, 2006)

g'morning, hottie


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 24, 2006)

hey Tammy! Nice workouts...def. impressive!!!!!

Have u gotten anything in the mail yet??


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 24, 2006)

Great w/o sexy!!! So are you going to complete failure on these sets? How do you feel at the end of the workout?

I missed my good morning PM from you


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 24, 2006)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Great w/o sexy!!! So are you going to complete failure on these sets? How do you feel at the end of the workout?



Yes, and I feel completely spent!



			
				Rocco32 said:
			
		

> I missed my good morning PM from you



I'm sorry precious -- I logged my stuff and have been busy ever since!!!   How did you fare this weekend?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 24, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> hey Tammy! Nice workouts...def. impressive!!!!!
> 
> Have u gotten anything in the mail yet??



YES!!!! Billie, you are such a sweetie pie....why did you send me all of that silly!  Man, do I owe you BIG TIME!!!!

You da wo-man!  Thanks so much for everything....we're going to do that trade-up program thingy.  Has anyone heard of that?  You get something small, like a paperclip, trade up for something bigger, trade that for something bigger, etc., etc.   I heard about that on the radio the other day.

Thanks again jellybean...you're so sweet!


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 24, 2006)




----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 25, 2006)

You're so sweet to me!  I really appreciate it!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 25, 2006)

g'morning! (afternoon, actually)


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 25, 2006)

Afternoon to you too darlin'


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 25, 2006)

geting ramped up to celebrate...Hump Day tomorrow?

How's you today?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 25, 2006)

All is well....starting to get hungry though and tryin' to decide what I want for my snack!!!  Should I have some pb and an apple or banana OR should I have a yogurt/protein shake or should I have something else....


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 25, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> All is well....starting to get hungry though and tryin' to decide what I want for my snack!!!  Should I have some pb and an apple or banana OR should I have a yogurt/protein shake or should I have something else....


Apple and peanut butter  Or better yet, banana and peanut butter!!! Mmmm.....

If it gets messy I'll lick it off of you


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 25, 2006)

I did get messy, it's all over me!!!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 25, 2006)

No...seriously - I ended up  having a yogurt/protein smoothie


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 25, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> I did get messy, it's all over me!!!!!


I'm on my way!!!!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 25, 2006)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> I'm on my way!!!!!!



Tease!


Oh, by the way, please call Sak's dear, they have not delivered my shoes yet!!!    Also, I hope you don't mind, but I spent some of our savings (I mean your winnings) on a nice Waterford vase.


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 25, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Hey everyone....sorry I wasn't able to get online over the weekend.  It appears that our computer at home got fried from whent he lightening hit our house last week.
> 
> OK, Saturday's workout was really good.  Here's what I did:
> 
> ...


Fantastic w/o Sister Fit, finish out this week and we can switch it up IF you still want to!!! Excellent in here!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 25, 2006)

I do still want to!!!!  Thanks Arch, I can't wait!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 25, 2006)

Oh PS...as my week is playing out, my last HIT will be on Saturday


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 25, 2006)

I will have you a new routine by then my Friend!!! Look at the one I'm doing, it will be VERY similar!!!


----------



## boilermaker (Apr 25, 2006)

Looking good in here, Tammy.  I'm glad you like HIT.


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 25, 2006)

hey! I GOT MAIL!  It's in the car in the cd right now.


----------



## kuso (Apr 25, 2006)

Hey sexy (no, not you burner ) that avy is looking rather fine


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 26, 2006)

Yoyo Chickie.....did your ass get up and do cardio this morning?  Am I gonna have to call you at 5:30am to be sure YOU get up??? huh huh huh???


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 26, 2006)

You will be proud of me!  I did the spin class this morning!!!!  It was so tiring and I'm still breathing heavy!!  

Lifting tomorrow!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 26, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> hey! I GOT MAIL!  It's in the car in the cd right now.




Are you liking it so far Burner?


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 26, 2006)

morning couSON


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 26, 2006)

Mornin' couSON.  

Hey, I've been meaning to apologize to you for not sending a donation as of late....but I would like to do that for your wife's new run.  Can you give me more information -- again?  

XOXO


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 26, 2006)

Here you go
http://www.endcancer.ca/site/TR?px=1224226&pg=personal&fr_id=1091


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 26, 2006)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> Here you go
> http://www.endcancer.ca/site/TR?px=1224226&pg=personal&fr_id=1091




it is done couSON


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 26, 2006)

kuso said:
			
		

> Hey sexy (no, not you burner ) that avy is looking rather fine




YEEEAAAHHHH!!!!  Kuso came into my journal!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 26, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Are you liking it so far Burner?


it's ok. I liked the golf club story.


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 26, 2006)

kuso said:
			
		

> Hey sexy (no, not you burner ) that avy is looking rather fine


what? I've lost my appeal? HATER!


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 26, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> it is done couSON



you're a doll


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 26, 2006)

Whats up Sister Fit!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 27, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Tease!
> 
> 
> Oh, by the way, please call Sak's dear, they have not delivered my shoes yet!!!    Also, I hope you don't mind, but I spent some of our savings (I mean your winnings) on a nice Waterford vase.


Oh I'M THE TEASE?!? I'm still waiting for some pics!!! And the vase is very nice, however your going to need to work off the expense of it...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 27, 2006)

Howdy Sir Arch!!  

How are ya today?  I slept through my workout this morning....but I dreamed about working out, does that count?  Oh well    I guess my body just needed the sleep (that's my story at least)

I'll do spin class tomorrow and then do my workout on Saturday.  

Weigh in is tomorrow and I'm feeling very good about it!!  

Having my coffee and my egg whites right now.
Will have a good snack in a while--
Will have a good lunch later--
Will have another snack at about 3ish--
A nice healthy dinner tonight, I don't know what it will be yet....

Will drink loads of water today!

How is everyone...burner, are you seeing why I said the CD is a good motivator?  Even if you're not religious, the message is still a good one about positivity and making things happen in your life.

I hope you enjoy it and understand the bottom line message.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 27, 2006)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Oh I'M THE TEASE?!? I'm still waiting for some pics!!! And the vase is very nice, however your going to need to work off the expense of it...




If I DON'T have the shoes, I CAN'T do the work!!!   
You see honey, it's a part of a whole ensemble:  the stilleto's, the leather french maid outfit, the feather duster....if I don't have the shoes, it's all a mess!
So, now that I know you don't mind me spending $600 on a crystal vase, I don't think you'll mind calling SAK'S for me    don't make me come up there and have another four hour conversation with you...


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 27, 2006)

hmm....must be NICE to sleep in late! bahahahahah


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 27, 2006)

Aaaahhhhhhh, it is -- it is!  

No more of that though...gotta get up for spin class in the morning and my workout Sat. morning


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 27, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Aaaahhhhhhh, it is -- it is!
> 
> No more of that though...gotta get up for spin class in the morning and my workout Sat. morning


Do you want me to call and wake your butt up?  I'll be up 5:30ish.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 27, 2006)

You can if you want to...I'll probably be on the bike at 5:30, but call and check on me, ok!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 27, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> If I DON'T have the shoes, I CAN'T do the work!!!
> You see honey, it's a part of a whole ensemble: the stilleto's, the leather french maid outfit, the feather duster....if I don't have the shoes, it's all a mess!
> So, now that I know you don't mind me spending $600 on a crystal vase, I don't think you'll mind calling SAK'S for me  don't make me come up there and have another four hour conversation with you...


so...let's see...you don't wear that outfit, therfore not needing the shoes...problem solved...now take the pics....


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 27, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> ...now take the pics....



Now go workout...


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 27, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> If I DON'T have the shoes, I CAN'T do the work!!!
> You see honey, it's a part of a whole ensemble: the stilleto's, the leather french maid outfit, the feather duster....if I don't have the shoes, it's all a mess!
> So, now that I know you don't mind me spending $600 on a crystal vase, I don't think you'll mind calling SAK'S for me  don't make me come up there and have another four hour conversation with you...


 
cool beans!  you can stop and pick me up on the way, and I'll be sure and pack my thigh high leather boots, my little school girl plaid skirt, my tied up white tee, and pigtail holders, and we'll be good to go! (oh.....for goodness sakes...DON'T forget the handcuffs this time!!!)


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 27, 2006)

Tam...how many times a week are you doing the full body routine?? Archy does uppers/lowers...how many times does he do it per week?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 27, 2006)

I'm not sure B.  I know he is going to start me on uppers on Monday.  Saturday is my last HIT workout.

Arch?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 27, 2006)

Oh and to answer your first question...  

I have been doing the full body 3 days per week.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 27, 2006)

B...speaking of training.  I've been meaning to ask you -- do you plan on competing?  I'd like to, but still am not sure


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 27, 2006)

no...I will probably never figure compete...it's just not for me.  I have trouble "controlling" my food intake on the weekends...but I would LOVE to train for either a boxing match, and a bench contest...I am probably going to do the benchpress contest next year.  See...I'm more of a Tomboy than a girly-girl...I don't see myself onstage in a bikini and heels   You have competed before haven't you?? I say you need to have SOME kind of goal to keep you driven!


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 27, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> no...I will probably never figure compete...it's just not for me.  I have trouble "controlling" my food intake on the weekends...but I would LOVE to train for either a boxing match, and a bench contest...I am probably going to do the benchpress contest next year.  See...I'm more of a Tomboy than a girly-girl...I don't see myself onstage in a bikini and heels   You have competed before haven't you?? I say you need to have SOME kind of goal to keep you driven!




 B and Fit in high heels and a bikini ...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 27, 2006)

I trained and prepped for Figure in the Heart of Texas two years ago, but never  or competed due to the fact that my trainer (who is a marine) got sent to Iraq and then I had a bunch of problems with Gold's Gym (I think everyone else here remembers that big bru-ha-ha) bottom line is:  I lost my trainer, lost my gym, lost my money, lost my momentum....girl, it was a big ole' mess


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 27, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> I'm not sure B.  I know he is going to start me on uppers on Monday.  Saturday is my last HIT workout.
> 
> Arch?


It's not your last HIT w/o, just a new routine  

Your big bodyparts will have 3 exercises, and your smaller parts will have 2!!! You will alternate on a everyother time like this :
M-Uppers
W-Lowers
F-Uppers
M-Lowers
W-Uppers
F-Lowers
etc.
What CD? I am pretty religious, what group, my interest is peaked!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 27, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> I trained and prepped for Figure in the Heart of Texas two years ago, but never  or competed due to the fact that my trainer (who is a marine) got sent to Iraq and then I had a bunch of problems with Gold's Gym (I think everyone else here remembers that big bru-ha-ha) bottom line is:  I lost my trainer, lost my gym, lost my money, lost my momentum....girl, it was a big ole' mess


omg..has that already been two years?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 27, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> It's not your last HIT w/o, just a new routine
> 
> Your big bodyparts will have 3 exercises, and your smaller parts will have 2!!! You will alternate on a everyother time like this :
> M-Uppers
> ...



yeah, that's what I meant  

I can't wait to start this on Monday!!!!   

The CD that I sent Burner is Joel Osteen's (Live) Your Best Life Now.  I loved it so much, I left it in my car just in case!  But when I heard Burner last week, I just knew he had to have it to listen to it.  I hope it helps.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 27, 2006)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> omg..has that already been two years?




Yes, can you believe that?


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 27, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Yes, can you believe that?


Nope.  doesn't seem like it at all....and can you believe it took us alot longer to actually meet in person?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 27, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> (oh.....for goodness sakes...DON'T forget the handcuffs this time!!!)



OKAY....gaaaaawwwww....you forget the handcuffs one flippin' time and this girl doesn't let you forget it!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 27, 2006)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Nope.  doesn't seem like it at all....and can you believe it took us alot longer to actually meet in person?




Girl, I know it, I think we've been talkin' since what?  '99?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 27, 2006)

What are you doing online Jodie?


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 27, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> I don't see myself onstage in a bikini and heels!


well...we do...muhahahaa....

(kinda glad Trips aint here...I get to say all the perv stuff..)


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 27, 2006)

I only wear a bikini and high heels for "special" occassions 

Well, Tammy...are you thinking about another figure comp then??  You need to set some kind of long term goal!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 28, 2006)

I might see about one later in the year!  I just don't know yet?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 28, 2006)

Spin class this morning - 35 minutes (Speed class)
Abs
Lower Back extensions
Good workout  

*Protein shake after my workout
Multi-V and fishoils

More later.  HAPPY FRIDAY!!!!  Hope everyone is doing well today!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 28, 2006)

Hey Tam! how are you? Just popping in. Wow I can't believe its been 2 years since you were going to train. I think that's when I wanted to do my contest too. 
Hope you have a great weekend!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 28, 2006)

Tam....I never got up this morning.  I was too comfy.


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 28, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> OKAY....gaaaaawwwww....you forget the handcuffs one flippin' time and this girl doesn't let you forget it!!


Ummmm, this may need some explanation for me 

I took care of SAKS and your shoes are on the way, However....I think we still need to have that 4 hour talk. In fact it would be healthy if we talked more overall!!!!

Morning Hon!!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 28, 2006)

Stacey said:
			
		

> Hey Tam! how are you? Just popping in. Wow I can't believe its been 2 years since you were going to train. I think that's when I wanted to do my contest too.
> Hope you have a great weekend!!!


hey hottie!
How's you? anything new? How's the family? Y'all still trying to have kids? (sorry, last time you were here regularly, you were having some difficulties?)
Still driving the camaro? How's the puppy...or should I say dog now? Cody, right? 
now...if u were HERE more often..>I wouldn't have to slam you w/ so many questions...


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 28, 2006)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Ummmm, this may need some explanation for me
> 
> I took care of SAKS and your shoes are on the way, However....I think we still need to have that 4 hour talk. In fact it would be healthy if we talked more overall!!!!
> 
> Morning Hon!!


dressed that way...and you wanna talk with Tam...amatuer! here, hold my jacket. WE'll be back later..)
 

'Morning Roc!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 28, 2006)

G'moring, Tam! THIS week's flown by....
I actually have Sunday off! after I sleep in...if the weather is nice...I thnk I am gonna take out the new mtn bike and go for a ride...how about y'all? More yard work or fun?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 28, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> dressed that way...and you wanna talk with Tam...amatuer! here, hold my jacket. WE'll be back later..)


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 28, 2006)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> I took care of SAKS and your shoes are on the way, However....I think we still need to have that 4 hour talk. In fact it would be healthy if we talked more overall!!!!



Good morning darlin'!  Thank you, thank you, thank you for calling SAKS.  I can't wait till they get here.   Yes, I think you're right, we do need to go ahead and have that talk.  And you're also right about talking more overall!  I think if I could just get some "mindless chatter", I'd be happy   _Damn 3 week dry spells_


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 28, 2006)

there's a 'drought' in Texas? There's rain in my forecast...not sure when..but it's coming...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 28, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> More yard work or fun?




Mornin' my sexy bald man...come'ere, let me ride...uh, let me run my hands thr-----uuuuuhhh,  what was I gonna say.....

I think we're going to have fun this weekend, thanks be!  I've been feeling really overloaded lately.  I wish I could win the lotto, I'd spend my time doing nothing but training and staying home!  Definitely buying lotto tickets tonight!


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 28, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> dressed that way...and you wanna talk with Tam...amatuer! here, hold my jacket. WE'll be back later..)
> 
> 
> 'Morning Roc!


LOL, Morning Mike. Tammy and I'll give you a call when we get back.


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 28, 2006)




----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 28, 2006)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Tam....I never got up this morning.  I was too comfy.



What's up with that????  Do I need to start calling you???


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 28, 2006)

you do wake up calls? My # is:.....


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 28, 2006)

Yes, I do wake up calls.   I can call and say:

"Miiike, it's 5:30, time to get up darlin'"

Will that work?


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 28, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> What's up with that????  Do I need to start calling you???


You did....but I was ummm...busy 

Oh...you should see the cute cute workout clothes he got me yesterday!  They are SWEET!!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 28, 2006)

I'm sure if u said it that way..._something _would wake up....
muhahahaha....


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 28, 2006)

WOW!!!  You got new workout clothes???  I'm jealous


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 28, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> WOW!!!  You got new workout clothes???  I'm jealous


and some outfits (from flirtcatalog.com) for my photoshoots in Aug and new workout gloves that were too small for him.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 28, 2006)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> and some outfits (from flirtcatalog.com) for my photoshoots in Aug and new workout gloves that were too small for him.




  I need new clothes


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 28, 2006)

I thought SAKS was sending you something....


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 28, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> I need new clothes


There on their way. Although they won't "cover" you very efficiently!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 28, 2006)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> There on their way. Although they won't "cover" you very efficiently!



What are you sending me, pasties???


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 28, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> I thought SAKS was sending you something....



They're sending me shoes!


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 28, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> They're sending me shoes!


Well that's all I want you to wear!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 28, 2006)

Ok!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 28, 2006)

...the pasties would be a nice accessory though...


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 28, 2006)

you guys are a hoot! 

Tammy...finally ordered from Fredericks..and I'm a 34D easy..I could probably wear a 34DD in their demi bras...you were right!!  (OMG..can't beleive I'm a D cup )


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 28, 2006)

I told you!!!!

don't you love their stuff?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 28, 2006)

Which reminds me...I need to go order some stuff!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 28, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> you guys are a hoot!
> 
> Tammy...finally ordered from Fredericks..and I'm a 34D easy..I could probably wear a 34DD in their demi bras...you were right!! (OMG..can't beleive I'm a D cup )


ok...I NEED MY BILLIE SEEDS!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 28, 2006)

Oh shit....I totally forgot to tell you guys this until just now!!!

Remember today is weigh in: 130!!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 30, 2006)

Tammmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm I'm finally home.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 1, 2006)

Jodie...how was the weekend?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 1, 2006)

OK, I slept in this morning -- I was just too tired!  But Arch gave me my new Uppers/Lowers program, so I'm starting that tomorrow.  So, here's the routine for this week:
Tuesday -- Uppers
Wed -- Spin
Thurs --Lowers
Friday -- Spin

No workout on Saturday because we are going to a car show and we have to be at registration at 8am!

Oh, need to go make the rounds, so I'll be back.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 1, 2006)

Oh yeah...I have a question:  On Saturday when I did my workout, (I had to use the sleigh for hte leg press, because someone was on the regular leg press).  Can someone tell me how much a sleigh weighs (before I tell you what I pressed)


----------



## JLB001 (May 1, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Jodie...how was the weekend?


It was awesome.


----------



## Burner02 (May 1, 2006)

g'morning!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 1, 2006)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> It was awesome.



I got your pic, was that where you guys stayed?


----------



## JLB001 (May 1, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> I got your pic, was that where you guys stayed?


No, that i s the pool at where I live.  I was out there with  my gf's after I got home yesterday afternoon.  Just didn't feel like working on suits just yet at that time so laid out for a few hours to relax and such.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 1, 2006)

Aaaaahhhhh, that sounds like so much fun!  I need to lay out, but I need to go tan first!  I AM WHITE!!


----------



## JLB001 (May 1, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Aaaaahhhhh, that sounds like so much fun!  I need to lay out, but I need to go tan first!  I AM WHITE!!


Girl...I look like a ghost right now too!  I had on 40 sunscreen!


----------



## Burner02 (May 1, 2006)

'JBL the Freindly Ghost?' Wanna come haunt me?  
oh..dam...you aren't single...now are you....dam..

'morning!


----------



## JLB001 (May 1, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> 'JBL the Freindly Ghost?' Wanna come haunt me?
> oh..dam...you aren't single...now are you....dam..
> 
> 'morning!


I am kinda seeing someone and pretty smitten with him.    tam has met him.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 1, 2006)

He's a very nice guy!  I think he is very smitten with Jodie too!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 1, 2006)

Oh Jodie...how was the show?


----------



## JLB001 (May 1, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Oh Jodie...how was the show?


The show was good.  We didn't make it to the pre-judging on Sat due to the bad rain, but did go to the finals.  My girls all did well.    You know Natty shows the peeps aren't as big and cut like the NPC shows so its a little change to watch and see.  But overall it was good.  I did have to do presentation to the Overall Figure Winner and gave away the GC for a new suit.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 1, 2006)

Yeah!!!  I'm so glad.  Is there a website for the results and pics?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 1, 2006)

Man, I sure would've liked to have gone!  It would've given me a good idea what to be at even at that level.


----------



## JLB001 (May 1, 2006)

The girls were soft soft.  Pics probabaly won't be up till middle of the week.

It was weird being in troduced as an NGA Pro on that stage.  I felt like moocow up there.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 1, 2006)

Oh, you're so silly....keep me posted!  I definitely want to see the pics!


----------



## Burner02 (May 1, 2006)

me too! 


Happy to hear that your love life is well, J! I wnat to be smited..er..wait...smitten with someone....


----------



## Rocco32 (May 1, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Oh yeah...I have a question:  On Saturday when I did my workout, (I had to use the sleigh for hte leg press, because someone was on the regular leg press).  Can someone tell me how much a sleigh weighs (before I tell you what I pressed)


The sled is always going to weight differently for each company and model. We have 3 at our gym, one feels normal...another feels light...and the last feels like it weighs a ton. Just record the weight you put onto it. How was your weekend sexy?


----------



## b_reed23 (May 1, 2006)

if you you know the name of the sled...we may be able to look it up online!


----------



## JLB001 (May 1, 2006)

hmmm.....


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 1, 2006)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> hmmm.....


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 1, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> if you you know the name of the sled...we may be able to look it up online!



I really wish I knew the name of it....I'll see tomorrow.

However:
*I recorded 270 on the sleigh!!*  
*I also hit a record on my skull crushers - 40lb for 10reps * 
I don't know about the rest of it because there was an old friend there, who's done some competing in the past and I've been asking him to come workout with me, but he is out of town a lot...well, he was there on Saturday, so he worked out with me and I forgot to record.

I did do 20 minutes of cardio after my workout though.


----------



## Rocco32 (May 1, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> I did do 20 minutes of cardio after my workout though.


Ummm...with the guy your worked out with?!?  

Lucky bastard


----------



## b_reed23 (May 1, 2006)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> hmmm.....


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 1, 2006)

No Roc...not with the guy...he actually left and didn't do the whole workout -- he was done working out and was leaving about halfway through my workout.


----------



## King Silverback (May 1, 2006)

Whats up Sister Fit, looking Forward to your new routine my Friend!!!


----------



## King Silverback (May 1, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> He's a very nice guy!  I think he is very smitten with Jodie too!


  She deserves it!!!


----------



## JLB001 (May 1, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> She deserves it!!!


Ahh..thank  you.  he is pretty special to me.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 1, 2006)

yes she does!!!


----------



## Burner02 (May 1, 2006)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> hmmm.....


sheesh...and women try and say size doesn't matter...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 1, 2006)

We didn't say size doesn't matter....we said it has to be attached!!!    

Ohhhh, well....wait a minute.  Maybe I forgot about BOB


----------



## Burner02 (May 1, 2006)

sure they do....well..not to ME, of course.....


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 2, 2006)

05/02/06
Uppers
Chest
Incline DB Press 20x10
Hammer Iso flat Bench 25x12
Pec Dec 40x10

Back
Lat Pulldown 55x12
Seated Row 55x15
Bent Over BB Rows 40x12

Delts
DB Press 20x10
DB Side laterals10x12

Traps
Shrugs 50x15

Triceps
Rope Pushdowns 45x13
DB Overhead Ext. 25x12

Biceps
BB Curls 30x15 (buddy curls w/ my workout partner)
Alt DB Curls 12.5x12 each arm

Man... my arms are fried!!!     

Hercules needs to post that pic here!   
By the way herc, I'll be pm'ing ya honey...I have a question for 'cha.

Food!
B/fast - Bear Naked Granola w/ half banana & 2% milk, black coffee
Busy, busy, busy so no snack, had a lot of water
Lunch - tuna on bed of lettuce w/tomato, broccoli, green tea.
Snack - slimming soup later
Dinner - am having fish and veggies tonight.
(which reminds me - last night I made a great little dish, you should try it)
extra lean ground beef - browned
add about 2 tblspn worshteshire sauce
add one can of corn (of frozen if you like better)
add one can of black beans -- drained
put all ingredients into a deep dish and top with low-fat or fat-free cheese
bake for 10 minutes on 350


----------



## JLB001 (May 2, 2006)

goofy.  LMAO  I think all my volume lifting is making my chest bigger.


----------



## Rocco32 (May 2, 2006)

Great workout Tammy. I still feel jealous that you and Archie and whoever else is doing HIT and staying with it! You really have to have dedication with that program IMO. So great job.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 2, 2006)

I really loved it!!  And I think I'm liking Uppers/Lowers better than the HIT 1 that he wrote for me.

We'll see how I look come Friday!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 2, 2006)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> goofy.  LMAO  I think all my volume lifting is making my chest bigger.




Your chest looks delicious....uh....I meant massive!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (May 2, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> I really loved it!!  And I think I'm liking Uppers/Lowers better than the HIT 1 that he wrote for me.
> 
> We'll see how I look come Friday!


Oh yeah!!! I can't wait for friday!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (May 2, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Your chest looks delicious....uh....I meant massive!!!


You have no idea how hot you saying that is.....


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 2, 2006)




----------



## JLB001 (May 2, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Your chest looks delicious....uh....I meant massive!!!


I need boobs.  LOL  Those I might get at the end of Sept.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 2, 2006)

Are you serious????  Oh...you have to come to Dallas for those, and use my doc.  Not only is he one of the best in the country, but he does excellent work and he's seen quite a few of my friends and my SIL.  He will work a "deal" for anyone I send to him.

Let me know!


----------



## naturaltan (May 2, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Your chest looks delicious....uh....I meant massive!!!




so that reminds me of a little funny that happened this past weekend.  I'm playing poker with some folks from work.  My wife went out with a friend of hers.  I get a text message about 11:00 - it reads "I see naked chicks"   I laugh as I read it.  The others ask what is so funny.  For a minute I have to think, these are people from work, do I tell them ....... I ponder for a minute and then read it off ... the tables breaks down laughing. Whew    Apparently it's all the rage for ladies to go to the strippers.  I can remember when the missus and I would go way back and she was the only lady there.  Now, it's no uncommon to see groups of ladies show up.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 2, 2006)

More and more of the "shops" here are letting women in without male escorts.  Was a time, here in Dallas at least, where women could not get in unless they were with a man....


----------



## naturaltan (May 2, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Are you serious????  Oh...you have to come to Dallas for those, and use my doc.  Not only is he one of the best in the country, but he does excellent work and he's seen quite a few of my friends and my SIL.  He will work a "deal" for anyone I send to him.
> 
> Let me know!



hmmmm ... what is an op like that going for these days?  When the missus first thought about it, it was about $5500 can.


----------



## naturaltan (May 2, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> More and more of the "shops" here are letting women in without male escorts.  Was a time, here in Dallas at least, where women could not get in unless they were with a man....



Really?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 2, 2006)

I got mine for 3500.   But is it more expensive where you are?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 2, 2006)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> Really?




Yep!


----------



## naturaltan (May 2, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> I got mine for 3500.   But is it more expensive where you are?



Wow ... how long ago was that?  She was looking about 4 years ago.  Apparently, with a lift the cost would be close to $8500 now.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 2, 2006)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> Wow ... how long ago was that?  She was looking about 4 years ago.  Apparently, with a lift the cost would be close to $8500 now.


----------



## naturaltan (May 2, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

>



that's what I said   

Any idea about what a lift and augmentation would cost from your doc?


----------



## JLB001 (May 2, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Are you serious????  Oh...you have to come to Dallas for those, and use my doc.  Not only is he one of the best in the country, but he does excellent work and he's seen quite a few of my friends and my SIL.  He will work a "deal" for anyone I send to him.
> 
> Let me know!


Frank has friends that do those from the Club.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 2, 2006)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Frank has friends that do those from the Club.



Got'chya


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 2, 2006)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> that's what I said
> 
> Any idea about what a lift and augmentation would cost from your doc?




I'm not sure...if you're really interested, I could give them a call??


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 2, 2006)

**Added diet and a little recipe to the bottom of my workout today


----------



## Burner02 (May 2, 2006)

hiya Tam! You have he bestest discussions in your journal...


----------



## naturaltan (May 2, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> I'm not sure...if you're really interested, I could give them a call??


if it's not too much trouble ... I'd be curious.  It might be worth a trip down


----------



## JLB001 (May 2, 2006)

boobies are good things.  and peepees.


Tam...I just got a Hercules text.  LMAO


----------



## Burner02 (May 2, 2006)

Iwill aggree w/ the boobies part..the other...well..you are on your own....


----------



## b_reed23 (May 2, 2006)

hi Tam...workouts looking great!  Looks like I will be on the HIT wagon for about 4 weeks starting on May 22nd, also starting a new eating plan that day 

I have ALWAYS wanted to go to a strip club...does that sound stupid? They just look like a lot of fun...I've been trying to talk hubby into it for a while now, but I beleive that he thinks I'm weird...


----------



## JLB001 (May 2, 2006)

Strip clubs are fun with a BIG group of people!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 2, 2006)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> boobies are good things.  and peepees.




peepees in boobies.....oh wait, I probably shouldn't have told you that!


----------



## b_reed23 (May 2, 2006)

I think it would be awsome...I'll do it one day


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 2, 2006)

Hercules  Hercules  Hercules


----------



## naturaltan (May 2, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> hi Tam...workouts looking great!  Looks like I will be on the HIT wagon for about 4 weeks starting on May 22nd, also starting a new eating plan that day
> 
> I have ALWAYS wanted to go to a strip club...does that sound stupid? They just look like a lot of fun...I've been trying to talk hubby into it for a while now, but I beleive that he thinks I'm weird...



I don't know about in the states, but here it is almost common place to see women in the strip clubs.  Stupid, nope.  Like JBL said, it's fun if you have the right people to go with.  We (the missus) and I tend to make it more like a bar type setting.  We'll go to a table and chat it up with others.  It's an absolute riot.


----------



## b_reed23 (May 2, 2006)

er...the strip club...I've already done tha...oh ...er...um.....


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 2, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> I have ALWAYS wanted to go to a strip club...does that sound stupid? They just look like a lot of fun...I've been trying to talk hubby into it for a while now, but I beleive that he thinks I'm weird...




 
Wouldn't it be fun if we could all go together!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (May 2, 2006)

OMG...can you imagine?? We would be a riot!!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 2, 2006)

We'd probably get thrown out!!


----------



## naturaltan (May 2, 2006)

not sure we'd be allowed to stay ... the last time we went to a strip club out of town, the missus and a dancer got a little to hot and heavy for the general public it seems


----------



## b_reed23 (May 2, 2006)

If all of us IM girls showed up at a strip club, some folks may forget all about the dancers...we'd all be dancing on our own table in the corner...I can see it now


----------



## JLB001 (May 2, 2006)

I've been known to wheel around in a chair drnk off my butt talking to everyone and anyone.  lol


----------



## DeadBolt (May 2, 2006)

Wow...Billie you aint shittin this is one hell of a convo....I'd pay double the cover price to see this!


----------



## Burner02 (May 2, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> I think it would be awsome...I'll do it one day


today's a good day....just go...take the hubby...


----------



## Burner02 (May 2, 2006)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> I've been known to wheel around in a chair *showing* off my butt to everyone and anyone. lol


J...we need to hang out!


----------



## b_reed23 (May 2, 2006)

nah, today's not a good day...I hurt my back, but once it's in the er .."swing" of things...hehehehee....Maybe I can talk him into it while we're in Memphis...we're suppose to go out later that night


----------



## Burner02 (May 2, 2006)

well, I've already mentioned this previous..and am now wondering if NT actaully followed thru and tried it...

sometimes after we get done w/ the club, a few of us will go over to the all nudie bar after work. One of the bartendes and I, (her name is Carrie) will have 'contests'. One being...how the dancer keeps her...choo choo maintained:
Trimmed, landing strip, brazilian...
we place the bet of a dollar and say what she has....2nd song comes up...panties come off to reveal....the 'loser'...would go and give the dancer her 2 dollars...
Color me silly..but it seems most dancers prefer bald...so that's the route I'd take..and Carrie got to give her the $$...
made it a lot more fun...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 2, 2006)

I've been known to get drunk and dance on the bars!  Hmmm...that was also the night my girlfriend fell on her ass and slid across the street.

I walked up to her (laughing my ass off) and made the sign and said "SAFE"...  Oh she never forgave me for that one!


----------



## Burner02 (May 2, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> nah, today's not a good day...I hurt my back, but once it's in the er .."swing" of things...hehehehee....Maybe I can talk him into it while we're in Memphis...we're suppose to go out later that night


My friends were just in Memphis, I believe. 

So, start out in the strip club..then once y'all get all hit-n-bothered...go to the night club fomr some personal bump-n-grind...get yourselves into a frenzy...then back to the hotel....
damn..that sounds like fun.....I need a date...


----------



## Burner02 (May 2, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> If all of us IM girls showed up at a strip club, some folks may forget all about the dancers...we'd all be dancing on our own table in the corner...I can see it now


we still need to do that in Vegas for the 'O'.....


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 2, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> once y'all get all hit-n-bothered...




I'm not gettin' hit, bothered maybe...but nobody better be hittin', I'll have to smack some ass.


----------



## naturaltan (May 2, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> well, I've already mentioned this previous..and am now wondering if NT actaully followed thru and tried it...
> 
> sometimes after we get done w/ the club, a few of us will go over to the all nudie bar after work. One of the bartendes and I, (her name is Carrie) will have 'contests'. One being...how the dancer keeps her...choo choo maintained:
> Trimmed, landing strip, brazilian...
> ...



that takes took much concentration.    Once there, we are a whirl wind of activity.  Especially myself, as I can't sit and watch for too long at one time.  I have to be talking and walking.


----------



## naturaltan (May 2, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> I've been known to get drunk and dance on the bars!  Hmmm...that was also the night my girlfriend fell on her ass and slid across the street.



This is is a pretty standard night.


----------



## Burner02 (May 2, 2006)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> that takes took much concentration.  Once there, we are a whirl wind of activity. Especially myself, as I can't sit and watch for too long at one time. I have to be talking and walking, and eventually dancing up on the stage....showing off my man-diva body.....




sir...we know ALL about *YOU*....


----------



## Burner02 (May 2, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> I'm not gettin' hit, bothered maybe...but nobody better be hittin', I'll have to smack some ass.


.

oops...me and my fat......fingers...


----------



## Burner02 (May 2, 2006)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> This is is a pretty standard night.


still wanting to party with ya and have them beers, brotha!


----------



## b_reed23 (May 2, 2006)

NT has more experience with this than all of us put together...


----------



## Burner02 (May 2, 2006)

he is without a doubt, one of my heroes!


----------



## naturaltan (May 2, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Originally Posted by naturaltan
> that takes took much concentration.  Once there, we are a whirl wind of activity. Especially myself, as I can't sit and watch for too long at one time. I have to be talking and walking, *and eventually dancing up on the stage....showing off my man-diva body*.....
> 
> 
> ...



This seems to be a reoccuring theme lately.  I was over at the neighbours and they were having a gathering of friends ... and I got the call to 'show' the tattoo of my daughter ... but I couldn't just take my shirt off, I had to perform.  Fortunately, I'm a shy guy and was given a reprise and only had to lift my shirt.


----------



## naturaltan (May 2, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> NT has more experience with this than all of us put together...



I'm a guy ... I should have experience at the stri clubs.   Now the missus, she is the one who has many hours put into stri pclub activities.  Almost more than I   

If you can't see her in a busy club, you can sure as hell her hear.  She's the one hooting and hollering in the front row.


----------



## Burner02 (May 2, 2006)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> Fortunately, I'm a shy guy and was given a reprise and only had to lift my shirt.


sorry...I'm calling BS here, mi amigo! I've known u for a while now...u..shy?
HA! HAR WHOO!!!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (May 2, 2006)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> This seems to be a reoccuring theme lately. _I got the call to go over to the neighbors_ to 'show' the tattoo of my daughter ... but I couldn't just take my shirt off, I had to perform. _What was I to do? so I went...and got 200.00 stuffed into my g-string and had to do 3 encores...that's what good neighbors do_!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 2, 2006)

That IS what good neighbors do to you...uh, for you!


----------



## Burner02 (May 2, 2006)

do YOU do that for neighbors????
inquiring minds wanna know...


----------



## naturaltan (May 2, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> do YOU do that for neighbors????
> inquiring minds wanna know...



yeah, what he said


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 2, 2006)

No...I'm not one to judge, but my neighbors are a little weird...they're Iranian, and I hardly ever see them.


----------



## Burner02 (May 2, 2006)

all of your neighbors are Iranian?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 2, 2006)

No, just the ones next to me and then down the street.


----------



## King Silverback (May 2, 2006)

FANTASTIC w/o Sister Fit, excellent start my Friend!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 2, 2006)

Thank you Sir Arch!!  I really, really liked it!  I can't wait for lowers on Thursday!!


----------



## King Silverback (May 2, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Thank you Sir Arch!!  I really, really liked it!  I can't wait for lowers on Thursday!!


Good Stuff, sniff...........sniff................You make me proud!!!


----------



## Burner02 (May 2, 2006)

way to go, Yoda...er..archie!


Tam- y'all friends w/ the Iranians? have you heard their thoughts ofwhat's going on over there?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 3, 2006)

No....like I said I rarely ever see them.  And when that whole thing was (is) going down, I never even broached the subject.   I do know that the mother is home all day (she by the way is sweet as pie) and watches Al Jazeera all day!

I did have to go over there the other day to let them know that our fence is being replaced and to expect workers in between our houses, because our house shares one side of the fence, it's our fence, so we necessarily don't need their permission or anything, but I wanted to be nice and at least let them know.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 3, 2006)

I did not get to go to Spin this morning,I think I forgot to set my alarm last night or something..... BUT -- never fear!  Mighty Mouse is here!!!  

Seriously, I'll be working out at lunch today.  Will do cardio!

OK, new thing.  I'm working on my diet.  I HAVE GOT TO DROP SOME BODYFAT.  I think I'm doing okay with diet, but it really needs to be cleaned up.  So, as always I'll post what I eat.  All advice is greatly appreciated!

Breakfast -- Black coffee, Bear Naked natural granola w/ 2% milk and 1/2 banana, 1 tspn natty pb
Snack -- fresh pineapple, water
Cardio before lunch --
Lunch -- sushi (cali rolls), salad, diet coke
Snack --
Dinner --

**OH BY THE WAY....    my shoulders and back are sore...


----------



## JLB001 (May 3, 2006)

Tamwham...Monday or Tuesday.  Pooltime.    I'm driving up Sunday and coming back late Tue


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 3, 2006)

Tamwham???  Huh?  I like that!!  

Definitely not Monday, I have to meet the glass people at lunch on Monday to fit our new shower for a shower door.
Tuesday would be much, much, much better.


----------



## JLB001 (May 3, 2006)

Tuesday would be better too since he has a rep for Big Lots coming in for most of the day.  He'll be busy playing host to him.  call in sick.  I'll have my car.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 3, 2006)

Just might have to do that!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (May 3, 2006)

Hey, morning babe! What time do you need to get up for Spin class? I'll give you a wake up call


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 3, 2006)

5:00am!!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (May 3, 2006)

So that's what.......7am my time?


----------



## Burner02 (May 3, 2006)

good afternoon and happy Hump Day!


----------



## King Silverback (May 3, 2006)

Hello Sister Fit, sore huh??? GOOD STUFF!!!


----------



## Devlin (May 3, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> well, I've already mentioned this previous..and am now wondering if NT actaully followed thru and tried it...
> 
> sometimes after we get done w/ the club, a few of us will go over to the all nudie bar after work. One of the bartendes and I, (her name is Carrie) will have 'contests'. One being...how the dancer keeps her...choo choo maintained:
> Trimmed, landing strip, brazilian...
> ...



You forget inaddition to trimmed, landing strip, brazilian, bald...you need to add real boobs or inplants to the betting list Ohh for some reason guys get off on seeing a woman tip a dancer 

Opps...I ...umm ...may have said too much


----------



## Burner02 (May 3, 2006)

well...not really...u can tell he reals for the fakies...and not much of a challenge...
sounds like we are ALL gonna have togo to the nudie bar when we met at the Arnold next year!


----------



## Devlin (May 3, 2006)

Now ladies what do you think about hitting a male review  



If all else fails we can just convince the hotties here to put on a show


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 4, 2006)

YES!!

Dev, you are a genius!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 4, 2006)

Yes, I worked out this morning, but I forgot to bring my journal in with me - so I'll have to post it after lunch!
All I can say is   -- no, I didn't, but I almost did.....almost the throwing up in your mouth type stuff  

_Edited_
*LOWERS:*
QUADS
Squats - 40x10
Leg Press - 180x10
Leg Ext. 45x12
HAMS
Seated Leg Curl 50x10
Lying Leg Curl 50x8 (this is where I thought )
CALVES
Standing Calf Raise w/ 10lb DB 15 each leg
Seated Rotator Calf 115x20
AB/ADDUCTORS
Abductors 40lb 20reps
Adductors 50lb 20 reps
ABS
Saxons 5lb DB x 15 each side
Crunches 100
Straight Leg Raise 20


----------



## naturaltan (May 4, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Now ladies what do you think about hitting a male review
> 
> 
> 
> If all else fails we can just convince the hotties here to put on a show



  Are those even around anymore?  Most women I know would prefer the strippers to the guys ... they find the male shows mildly amusing.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 4, 2006)

mmmmmm....mmmm!  Le Bare is down here and these guys all come from Master Blaster and Chipendale's!!!  Hot, hot, hot


----------



## naturaltan (May 4, 2006)

I'm sure they are ... but my understanding is that they the show is great until they don their speedos, then it's just very funny.  I don't know many women who think men look good in speedos.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 4, 2006)

Now that IS SO true!  I don't wanna look at Speedos, if I wanted to look at Speedos, I'd go to Academy Sports...


----------



## Burner02 (May 4, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Yes, I worked out this morning, but I forgot to bring my journal in with me - so I'll have to post it after lunch!
> All I can say is  -- no, I didn't, but I almost did.....almost the throwing up in your mouth type stuff
> 
> It was good!


what???? U can't remember what you did in the gym, just a few short hours ago? Tell your hubby he gets to spank you..


if it left you wanting to hurl...it musta been a good workout...
oh..and I am going to the gym here in a bit..so hope the camera is ready!


----------



## JLB001 (May 4, 2006)

I don't want a naked peepee swinging in my face!!  ewwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Burner02 (May 4, 2006)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> I don't want a naked peepee swinging in my face!! ewwwwwwwwwwwww


 

heh hee...I could REALLY have fun editing that post...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 4, 2006)

Even if it belonged to you know who?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 4, 2006)

Ok, diet help!  I'm hungry!!!  But I feel like I've already eaten too much.

here's what I've eaten so far:
7:00 (on the way to work) I had 1/2 of a protein shake
about 9:00 -- 1 slice whole grain toast w/ 1 tsp pb on it.

Now I'm getting hungry....   it is almost 11:00 though

???????


----------



## Burner02 (May 4, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Ok, diet help! I'm hungry!!! But I feel like I've already eaten too much.
> 
> here's what I've eaten so far:
> 7:00 (on the way to work) I had 1/2 of a protein shake
> ...


that's all you've had to eat??????
300 claories and the day is 1/2 over....


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 4, 2006)

I'm getting ready to leave for lunch, I've got some errands to run, so I'll just stop by and grab a salad on my way back.


----------



## JLB001 (May 4, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Even if it belonged to you know who?


Now that is a different story.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 4, 2006)

I thought so


----------



## b_reed23 (May 4, 2006)

well, if I was going to pay good money to go watch some men dance, they had better be nekkid....

Tammy...eat something with substance! A salad alone isn't going to fill you up, eat some chicken, or fish!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 4, 2006)

I'm actually having some grilled chicken on my salad....yummmm, yummmm


----------



## Devlin (May 4, 2006)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> I don't want a naked peepee swinging in my face!!  ewwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 4, 2006)

She cracks me up with "peepee"!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 4, 2006)

OK, go back -- I added my workout


----------



## JLB001 (May 4, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> She cracks me up with "peepee"!!!


peepee, peesh, dingdong, dick, peter, sausage, weiner.....and the list would go on and on and onnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## King Silverback (May 4, 2006)

Somehow I feel violated, LOL!!! Great w/o Sister Fit, Good Stuff on almost  too!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 4, 2006)

I WILL GET STRONGER
I WILL GET STRONGER
I WILL GET STRONGER


_--choo choo_


----------



## King Silverback (May 4, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> I WILL GET STRONGER
> I WILL GET STRONGER
> I WILL GET STRONGER
> 
> ...


YES YOU WILL
YES YOU WILL
YES YOU WILL

--Archie


Keep at it like your doing Sister Fit, you'll be amazed at your progress in just a few weeks!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 5, 2006)

Morning all!  Pics will be taken later today, I'm going to go home at lunch so I will take pics and post later on today.  

No spin this morning - we had horrible storms here last night and the thunder and rain kept me up all night long.  I'm going to try to get in a little cardio later, but I don't know if I'll be able to do so!

XOXO


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 5, 2006)

*Here's one pic*

here's one pic....just showing that my hips are also shrinking, here is how much room is in my pants now....I am so happy!!!


----------



## naturaltan (May 5, 2006)




----------



## Burner02 (May 5, 2006)

hey....see..there is room for me to get into your pants!
 HA! HAR! 
nice manicure!


----------



## JLB001 (May 5, 2006)

Tammmmmmmmmmm...did you get the pic????


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 5, 2006)

Your boobs are crooked


----------



## Burner02 (May 5, 2006)

hey....lemme be the judge of that!


----------



## JLB001 (May 5, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Your boobs are crooked


damn balloons


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 5, 2006)

Sending one to you!


----------



## JLB001 (May 5, 2006)




----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 5, 2006)




----------



## naturaltan (May 5, 2006)

is this all 'top secret' stuff being sent?


----------



## JLB001 (May 5, 2006)

we could post them and see who would win.  LMAO  But Tammy would win hands down!   LMAO


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 5, 2006)

post em


----------



## JLB001 (May 5, 2006)

You an post em
and mine


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 5, 2006)

I'd definitely like mine to be as big as yours


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 5, 2006)

send me yours again, I guess I deleted it


----------



## King Silverback (May 5, 2006)

Great progress Sister Fit, keep it up!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 5, 2006)




----------



## naturaltan (May 5, 2006)

Gulp!


----------



## Burner02 (May 5, 2006)

I have a new desktop image...


----------



## Stewart14 (May 5, 2006)

when you travel on a plane do you have to check those things!!! WOW


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 5, 2006)

Yes, I usually have to go through customs because they're too big to fit in that little luggage gauge you know....


----------



## Burner02 (May 5, 2006)

I can only imagine what her hubby says when they get into bed...
"I'm a lucky man...I'm a lucky man...I'm a lucky man"


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 5, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> I have a new desktop image...



You do NOT


----------



## Stewart14 (May 5, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Yes, I usually have to go through customs because they're too big to fit in that little luggage gauge you know....


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 5, 2006)

That's nothing compared to Jodie's balloons


----------



## JLB001 (May 5, 2006)

sent Tammy


----------



## Burner02 (May 5, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> You do NOT


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 5, 2006)

*Jodie*


----------



## Burner02 (May 5, 2006)

I like ballons...you can play with them..can prvide hours of quality entertainment....


----------



## JLB001 (May 5, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

>


----------



## naturaltan (May 5, 2006)

... they look like they're pierced as well.


----------



## JLB001 (May 5, 2006)

crooked bitches aren't they?  LMAO


----------



## naturaltan (May 5, 2006)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> crooked bitches aren't they?  LMAO


I'd be asking for a refund if I'd paid for them


----------



## JLB001 (May 5, 2006)

they need to be deflated.


----------



## Burner02 (May 5, 2006)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> crooked bitches aren't they? LMAO


I'm gonna go out on a limb here...and say..those are actual ballons...

not..gazonga ballons..


----------



## naturaltan (May 5, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> I'm gonna go out on a limb here...and say..those are actual ballons...
> 
> not..gazonga ballons..




that is Jodie with "enhancements"


----------



## King Silverback (May 6, 2006)

Hows it goin Sister Fit, hope your havin a Great weekend!!!


----------



## JLB001 (May 7, 2006)

Tam...you better call in sick on Tuesday


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 8, 2006)

Hey everyone!  

Jodie...I'm already feeling a sinus infection coming <cough> on!!  

OK guys...pics?  I'm uploading right now.  Sorry I didn't get a chance to do it over the weekend.  We were going to the car show on Saturday and it ended up being cancelled, so we just went to get some other stuff done!  Pics should be up in a bit!

I bought a new car this weekend!  Fitgirl got a Fit...yep, a Honda Fit.  It will be in in about a month or so.  They didn't have any at the dealership and were working to get some in.  I got burnt orange.....imagine that???

Oh, there's another car in my gallery.  A blue 1963 Dodge Dart.  Hubby bought it last week and brought it home.  I got to drive it all weekend....it was so cool.

OK, let me go get these pics updated!!


----------



## Burner02 (May 8, 2006)

Hey hottie! Happy Monday! 
WAHOO! PICS! 
oh...when u say to call you on your cell phone...um..when I do...answer your phone... 

what the heck is a hinda fit? So, it will color match the hubby's honda?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 8, 2006)

Not a hinda...a Honda!!  

Nope, hubby doesn't have the Element anymore...he has a Toureg now


----------



## Rocco32 (May 8, 2006)

Awesome Tammy. I'm looking to buy a motorcycle right now and sell my car. Burnt orange is a cool color  Can't wait to get home and check out the pics  How's everything else going?


----------



## Burner02 (May 8, 2006)

how's he like it? Which engine did he get?


----------



## Burner02 (May 8, 2006)

What kind of bike, Rocco?
I occasionally miss mine...then I was driving from my office to the gym the other night...and rolled past an accident scene...a sport bike got totalled...don't know what happend to the rider...but that bike was foocked...
I had a several clsoe calls...mostly my pushing it too hard...but a couple were people not paying attention...


----------



## Rocco32 (May 8, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> What kind of bike, Rocco?
> I occasionally miss mine...then I was driving from my office to the gym the other night...and rolled past an accident scene...a sport bike got totalled...don't know what happend to the rider...but that bike was foocked...
> I had a several clsoe calls...mostly my pushing it too hard...but a couple were people not paying attention...


I don't know, something to learn on first...never ridden a cycle LOL! But I've always wanted to and now I have the time to learn and the money to buy the bike


----------



## Burner02 (May 8, 2006)

street bike or sport bike?
sport bike...don't get anything over a 600cc bike. Those are more bike than most people know what to do with. 
Steet bike...maybe no more than an 800cc? Not too familiar w/ them.
either way...take a class...take it easy...I stuck to back roads for a couple weeks to get used to the bike before I really got into traffic.
If nobody has every told you, on a bike you have to drive on the offensive side, as opposed to being defensive...especially with the high density population u are in...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 8, 2006)

He got the big V8 with the towing package on that Toureg.  Thing about the hubby is, when he buys a car, he gets the best or he doesn't want it!  Can't say I blame him really!!!  

Roc, too bad you weren't looking a month ago...we were selling my son's Suzuki 125!  Would've been perfect for you to learn on.


----------



## Burner02 (May 8, 2006)

that's the way it is. I want "THIS" or I will wait till I find what I want.

kinds like whe I started looking @ AWD cars. I drove an AWD Volvo. Nie car, a little moe than my budget allowed for. The salesman said: "We have the same model, but in FWD."

me: Ok...I already HAVE a FWD car...hence my looking for an AWD car...


----------



## Rocco32 (May 8, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> street bike or sport bike?
> sport bike...don't get anything over a 600cc bike. Those are more bike than most people know what to do with.
> Steet bike...maybe no more than an 800cc? Not too familiar w/ them.
> either way...take a class...take it easy...I stuck to back roads for a couple weeks to get used to the bike before I really got into traffic.
> If nobody has every told you, on a bike you have to drive on the offensive side, as opposed to being defensive...especially with the high density population u are in...


Street bike I think. I'm in a class to learn but it's in November (it's always so full) so I think I'm just going to buy one and learn on it until the class. 

Definately have to be offensive around this area!!! Most people would say I'm crazy wanting a cycle to drive to work on here.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 8, 2006)

Yea...I can't wait until my Fit comes in.

I'm gonna have FITGIRL put on the license plate!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (May 8, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Roc, too bad you weren't looking a month ago...we were selling my son's Suzuki 125!  Would've been perfect for you to learn on.


That sucks! Get it back and I'll buy it from you....as long as YOU deliver it


----------



## King Silverback (May 8, 2006)

Whats up Sister Fit??? Pics are lookin good, keep at it, how are you feeling with the Upper/Lower split???


----------



## Burner02 (May 8, 2006)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Street bike I think. I'm in a class to learn but it's in November (it's always so full) so I think I'm just going to buy one and learn on it until the class.
> 
> Definately have to be offensive around this area!!! Most people would say I'm crazy wanting a cycle to drive to work on here.


I didn't take any classes...I was used to riding dirt bikes...but I stayed to back streets and would also suggest just driving around the neighbohood until u get comfy on the bike.


----------



## Burner02 (May 8, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Yea...I can't wait until my Fit comes in.
> 
> I'm gonna have FITGIRL put on the license plate!!!


I sense more pics in the near future....


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 8, 2006)

Brother Arch!!!!  Glad you came by.  I'm feeling great with the split.  I really like it.  Since I didn't get to workout any this weekend, I did cardio this morning.   Will do uppers tomorrow.

thanks for the compliment on the pics.  I think the progress is coming and everything is starting to look a little better -- thanks to you    You are my hero!


----------



## King Silverback (May 8, 2006)

Wow, Thank you, I don't quite know what to say, your my hero just for the fact you do this, and come back for more, my hats off to you and anyone who does what we do!!! Sister Fit, Thank you for letting me help you and thank you even more for helping me and keeping me going!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 8, 2006)

Awww, don't thank me.  What comes around, goes around.  

TEAM ARCH -- We work well together!

Haha...I think I'm gonna take a pic like Sapphire did and pain TEAM ARCH down the back of my legs!


----------



## King Silverback (May 8, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Awww, don't thank me.  What comes around, goes around.
> 
> TEAM ARCH -- We work well together!
> 
> Haha...I think I'm gonna take a pic like Sapphire did and pain TEAM ARCH down the back of my legs!


Team Arch, I like it!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (May 8, 2006)

you could write Team Arch on your hubbahubbas just to be more original 

j/k


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 9, 2006)

First -- Jodie, if you're reading this...I'm at work today.  I have to go to our new GI clinic with my boss today    I wanted to call in sick, but he caught me yesterday when I was leaving and told me....I'm so sorry!!!!
I will try to plan a little better and spend some time with you next time you're here, okay...so sorry

OK, here's the UPPERS from this morning:   
Chest
Incline DB Press 17.5x15
Flat DB Bench 20x13
Pec Dec 40x12

Back
Lat Pulldown 60x10
Seated Row 60x10
Bentover Cable Row 50x15

Delts
DB Press 20x12
DB side laterals 12.5x9

Traps
Shrugs 55x15

Triceps
Modular Tricep Pushdown 40x10
DB Overhead Ext. 20x15

Biceps
BB Buddy Curls 30x25
Alt DB Curls 15x12 (each arm)

B/Fast -- Protein Shake, glutamine, multi-v, fishoils
Snack --
Lunch --
Snack --
Dinner --

More later....need to get ready to go.


----------



## Rocco32 (May 9, 2006)

Great workout there sexy!!! Are you spent?!? Have fun at the GI Clinic


----------



## naturaltan (May 9, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> you could write Team Arch on your hubbahubbas just to be more original
> 
> j/k


----------



## Burner02 (May 9, 2006)

holy schnikes! Look at you kickin ass all up in this!

did u leave anything for the rest of the week....


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 9, 2006)

Yep, Spin class tomorrow, Lowers on Thursday and Spin again on Friday.


----------



## Burner02 (May 9, 2006)

Spin, children, spin,
Now let the fun begin!
As you spin around and 'round
Take care so you don't fall down.
Spin, children, spin,
Spin children, spin!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 9, 2006)

Back from the clinic.  All is well, we are set to open tomorrow and start seeing patients!   I think they are about to go crazy over there,which is the reason for the visit, we had to determine what is left to get done and what can wait, KWIM?

I will be busier this afternoon too taking up the slack for another admin who is leaving in 30 minutes to go pick up her sick child.....<great timing>  

BBL


----------



## b_reed23 (May 9, 2006)

nice workout hon!  I will be joining Team Arch in T-minus 13 days...the anticipation is killing me


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 9, 2006)

Well if the anticipation doesn't get you
the HIT definitely will



Seriously -- I think you'll love it.  Are you starting with the all over, like I did or the Uppers/Lowers first?

I really, really like it!  Oh, B -- expect your package in probably a day or so.


----------



## b_reed23 (May 9, 2006)

I plan on doing total body, plus the food plan from M&F with a buttload of cardio and my creatine/glutamine...I wanna see if I gain weight or lose it...also curious how measurements will change


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 9, 2006)

I've gained about 2 pounds since last weigh in...but I equate it to "about to start".  I'm sure it will go down soon!


----------



## Burner02 (May 9, 2006)

it's got nowhere to go, but DOWN....


----------



## Burner02 (May 9, 2006)

where the hellsinki is everybody today??? I'm...loney...


Did u get your mail?


----------



## King Silverback (May 9, 2006)

Fantastic w/o Sister Fit, I'm really glad you took to HIT so well!!! One thing I've noticed, keep your rep ranges a little closer to this -
Uppers - 8-12
Lowers - 10-15
That way you can be sure to be using the correct weight!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 9, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> where the hellsinki is everybody today??? I'm...loney...
> 
> 
> Did u get your mail?




Who, me?  What mail?


----------



## Burner02 (May 9, 2006)

u better have gotten some mail...I sent u email...


----------



## JLB001 (May 9, 2006)

Tam..Its ok, I left early anyway.   Frank had a buyer in from Cali. and he had to cater to him all afternoon and wasn't expected to get in till late.  I have suits here that I have got to get out tomorrow.  Have some girls stressing already over them.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 10, 2006)

So how did your weekend go?  I wanted so bad to take yesterday off, but I'll just have to ask for the time off in advance and we can hook up next time.

No spin this morning, didn't sleep well last night, so I brought my gear and I plan to go for a run at lunchtime.

Breakfast -- One egg white, one whole egg scrambled, black coffee, 2 multi, 2 fish oils (went ahead and had my apple about 30 minutes after my eggs, which I didn't eat all of -- I was hungry)
Snack -- I plan to have my protein shake before w/out
Lunch --  ?
Snack -- will have some veggies or some fruit
Dinner -- ?

Other than that, all is well.  I'm going to try Arch's tip and stick to lower carb, lower calorie today....I HAVE GOT TO DROP SOME OF THIS BODY FAT!  AND FELLA', I DO MEAN NOW!!


----------



## boilermaker (May 10, 2006)

Tammy, how have you been?  I've been traveling alot and working out a little.  Need to reverse that.  Team Arch!  I like that.  Pics look good.  Took me quite a while to catch up here.  At least much of the reading was about strip clubs, breasts and other good stuff like that Arch is the man.  Looks like you are on your way.


----------



## Burner02 (May 10, 2006)

Happy Hump Day!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 10, 2006)

All is well here!  Trying to work on the diet now that I think I have the workouts down.

Sorry you're working/travelling so much!  I hope it slows down for you soon.

what else has been happenin'?


----------



## Rocco32 (May 10, 2006)

anyone helping with your diet you little hottie?!?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 10, 2006)

Arch is helping you big hottie!       I just don't feel that I'm dropping the fat like I should. I'm trying to stick to greens and oats and chicken, turkey, fruits, veggies.  Arch said I should try to keep my carbs/cals low on cardio days and higher on lifting days.

I'm going to try to keep my food log a little better and you guys can help me out whenever you see something not quite right.


----------



## Rocco32 (May 10, 2006)

Wow, Arch is doing everything for you then. Awesome! The guy knows what he's doing, I'll let him work 

Oh, and when you call me "big" hottie....are you saying I'm fat?   J/K


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 10, 2006)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Oh, and when you call me "big" hottie....are you saying I'm fat?   J/K



Uhhhh....NOOOOOOO!!!!!!  

Big = I have a good imagination

Hottie = DAMN, boy, the things I'm gonna do for my country!


----------



## b_reed23 (May 10, 2006)




----------



## Burner02 (May 10, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Hottie = DAMN, boy, the things I'm gonna do for my country!


so..um...what EXACTLY are you gonna do for your country.....


----------



## Rocco32 (May 10, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Uhhhh....NOOOOOOO!!!!!!
> 
> Big = I have a good imagination
> 
> Hottie = DAMN, boy, the things I'm gonna do for my country!


LOL!!! I've got alot in mind for how you can "serve" your country!!! I'll even give you a medal


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 10, 2006)

Can it be gold??


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 11, 2006)

Thursday, May 11th
I did not to Lowers this morning, with not getting spin in yesterday, I felt like I needed to go ahead and do cardio so I did.  I will do Lowers tomorrow.

I was really, really tired this morning too.  I'm trying to get into the habit of drinking at least a little bit of a protein shake before my workouts and get off of the thermogenics.  This may take some getting used to!!  I felt like I could just lie on the treadmill this morning while it ran underneath me -- but then it would probably rip the hell out of my tank top.....so....I decided to run on it instead.

Had some OJ on the way to work this morning, having coffee now and will get some oatmeal in a minute!

Hope you're all well today. 
BB in a bit


----------



## JLB001 (May 11, 2006)

I was at the gym when I sent you the text.  lol


----------



## Stacey (May 11, 2006)

I feel like that sometimes on the treadmill too...
Hi Tam, hope you are doing good sweetie!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 11, 2006)

hey Stacey....how are things going honey?  I hope you're doing well!!

Jodie...were you doing cardio?  I texted you back.


----------



## JLB001 (May 11, 2006)

I was home when you texted me back.  Had to send Howard pics...cardio is 2 a days now.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 11, 2006)

Send me pics too!


----------



## Burner02 (May 11, 2006)

hey Tam! Good morning!
How about a little protein w/ the thermos...I don't like having those in my stomach when it's empty anyway...


Good morning, Stacey! And J!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 11, 2006)

YEAH!!!!  I sold my truck!!!   Looks like I might be driving the Dart until my Honda comes in.  Looks like we won't be selling the Dart right away!!    Oh well, I'll need a vehicle to drive and it just works out well because that's the only "available" vehicle we have at the moment! 

I sold it to CarMax and they will probably take possession of the vehicle probably tomorrow.  

YEAH!!!!  At least it sold and they gave me a good offer on it.


----------



## Burner02 (May 11, 2006)

wahoo!
What kind of truck was it?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 11, 2006)

I had an Explorer Sport Trac.


----------



## King Silverback (May 11, 2006)

Congrats on the selling of your truck, way to go!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 12, 2006)

Good morning everyone!  Hope you're all doing well.

OK, I kinda butchered my workout this morning, because my workout partner (who was supposed to be there with me), did not show up.  Not that I needed her there, but I was so dejected that she told me once again that she would be there and didn't.  I guess I can't be too upset because I'd done that to her a couple of times, but hey, at least I was there!  Plus, I just wasn't feeling it this morning!  

So, here's what I did do:
Leg Ext. 55x11
Ham Curl 50x10
Seated Calf raises 120x15
Lunges 2sets/12steps each

Treadmill 12 minutes
Bike 10 minutes
Stairstepper 10 minutes

Abs
Crunches 100
Hanging Leg Raises BW/15

Ah yes....PS -- the car show is tomorrow so there is no workout tomorrow.


----------



## Burner02 (May 12, 2006)

good morning, you beautiful texan hottie!

So...no worries about not being full on w/ the workout...it happens. Just from now on...get the mind set that you will work out alone. Tell your friend/partner that you wil be there @ ....time. This is what you are doing. And that's that.

hey.....where are the rest of the pics of you? been waitig w/ baited breath here... 
Sounds like y'all are gonna have fun @ the car show! I WAS gonna go to Denver tomorrow..but sounds like I am gonna be in the mountains showing properties to potential clients...(keep fingers crossed)


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 12, 2006)

didn't get to take any last night, bunch of contractors in my house when I got home....can you imagine what that would look like?

"go home, strip, put on "whatever", take pics of myself, strip, get dressed and then cook dinner.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 12, 2006)

Oh...I'll try to get some pics today and definitely some at the car show tomorrow


----------



## Stewart14 (May 12, 2006)

More pics more pics more pics!!!


----------



## naturaltan (May 12, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Oh...I'll try to get some pics today and definitely some at the car show tomorrow



Are you guys showing your car?  You should take some more pics of you and the car.   Like the other one you have in your gallery


----------



## Burner02 (May 12, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> "go home, strip,  strip and then cook dinner.


so...dinner at your place next week?

How's the meatloaf?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 12, 2006)

Sorry sir, meatloaf is no longer on the menu. The cook doesn't like meatloaf therefore she refuses to make it!  As a matter of fact, she refuses to make, eat or talk about anything with the word "loaf" in it!!!   

NT...yes, we're showing the car, probably both of them.


----------



## Burner02 (May 12, 2006)

than, I will have the steak then...


----------



## Stewart14 (May 12, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Sorry sir, meatloaf is no longer on the menu. The cook doesn't like meatloaf therefore she refuses to make it! As a matter of fact, she refuses to make, eat or talk about anything with the word "loaf" in it!!!


 
That is pretty funny....

Thats how I feel with the word "moist"......yuck!


----------



## b_reed23 (May 12, 2006)

HEY!!!! moist is a good word!!!


----------



## Stewart14 (May 12, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> HEY!!!! moist is a good word!!!


 
well, depending on the context I guess....


----------



## b_reed23 (May 12, 2006)

Tam-Tam...I got your package yesterday..and thanks to PMS I inhaled the cookies as soon as I opened the box..they just kind of dissapeared when I opened the lid


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 12, 2006)

Those cookies have a bad habit of disappearing in my house too.  I don't know, the guy that sold them to me said something about the disintergration when they hit the air or something like that!  I believed him once I saw it with my own two eyes!!  

Were they  still intact?  Sorry--no pain stuff...I couldn't get a hold of any.

XOXO


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 12, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> .and thanks to PMS I inhaled the cookies as soon as I opened the box..



And don't worry about then being inhaled.....I did the same thing as soon as I bought them and besides...they're protein cookies!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 12, 2006)

Anyone ever had and like these?   I just found these things and it's like eating a Baby Ruth!!!  YUM


----------



## Burner02 (May 12, 2006)

no..but now I want dessert...
Can I have something moist?


----------



## b_reed23 (May 12, 2006)

@ Burner

The coookies are almost better than homemade...I def. do NOT need to keep them at the house!!


----------



## Stewart14 (May 12, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> no..but now I want dessert...
> Can I have something moist?


 
now you had to go and use the "M" word didn't you


----------



## Burner02 (May 12, 2006)

yes...yes I did....


----------



## boilermaker (May 12, 2006)

Have a great weekend, Tammy!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 12, 2006)

Hope everyone has a great weekend.  Hope all of the mothers have a Happy Mother's Day.  Boys, be good to your wives (especially if you have kids)!!!!

I know you will be!


----------



## butterfly (May 12, 2006)

Hey sweetie!!! Get anything in the mail yet???


----------



## Burner02 (May 13, 2006)

I didn't....actually..I did..but not from you....
what did u get? cookies?


----------



## Triple Threat (May 14, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> didn't get to take any last night, bunch of contractors in my house when I got home....can you imagine what that would look like?
> 
> "go home, strip, put on "whatever", take pics of myself, strip, get dressed and then cook dinner.



I think I see the problem.  It should be "go home, strip, take pics of myself, get dressed and then cook dinner."    There, that's better.


----------



## Burner02 (May 14, 2006)

um...why should she get dressed? ya PRUDE!

ok..she can wear an apron...


----------



## Burner02 (May 14, 2006)

Happy Mother's Day!


----------



## Rocco32 (May 15, 2006)

Morning Hon, did you have a nice mother's day?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 15, 2006)

I had a great Mother's Day!  My boys are so sweet!!!!

I'm gonna get my husband to send me some pics.  We won a trophy at the car show on Saturday for the Dart.  Nothing in a class, but we did get Manager's Pick!!  

All is well, actually I'm about to go get some oatmeal and a piece of fruit  Also - for another weight in:  I've lost another two lbs.   

I'm gonna try to get some more pics today -- I don't know what time, I have to go take my truck in today so they can take possession of it and give me a check!!  Then I guess I'll be driving the Dart until my FIT comes in...  I'm gonna check into how much it costs for personalized plates and register for one that says Fitgirl.  I hope my car will be in within the next couple of weeks!!!  I really don't wanna drive that Dart every single day.  I think my husband is going to drive his dad's 40 though and I'll get to drive the Toureg some.

OK, gotta get to work, so I'll be back in a bit.
Hope everyone had a great weekend.


----------



## BritChick (May 15, 2006)

Just breezing through Fitgirl.
Hey congrats on the weight loss! 
Glad to hear you had a nice mothers day.


----------



## Rocco32 (May 15, 2006)

Awesome news on the weightloss, a great mothers day and the win!!! Sounds like a great weekend Tammy! Hope you hvae a good day!


----------



## Burner02 (May 15, 2006)

g'morning!
Did u get my voice mail? 
If not, just wished u a Happy Momma's Day!
Glad to hear that u had a great weekend!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 15, 2006)

Yes, I got your voice mail...you are so sweet to call me!!  thank you.

Oh, we went riding on Saturday and I got burned!!  Look at this shoulder!


----------



## Burner02 (May 15, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Yes, I got your voice mail...you are so sweet to call me!! thank you.
> 
> Oh, we went riding on Saturday and I got burned!! Look at this shoulder!


 






Riding the dirt bike or in the convertable? How 'bout some action shots of y'all rippig it up!  

Poor thing....looks painful. Putting aloe vera on it?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 15, 2006)

We went riding, came home, swam and them went to the car show!!!  Was in the sun ALL DAY LONG!!!  

I've been keeping lotion on it all day.


----------



## Rocco32 (May 15, 2006)

WHAT?!?! Mike's got your number and I don't? That's it....I'm outta here you!!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (May 15, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> We went riding, came home, swam and them went to the car show!!! Was in the sun ALL DAY LONG!!!
> 
> I've been keeping lotion on it all day.


wow....sounds like a GREAT day!


----------



## Burner02 (May 15, 2006)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> WHAT?!?! Mike's got your number and I don't? That's it....I'm outta here you!!!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (May 15, 2006)

jeez Tammy..burn looks awful!! Try something called Ocean Potion...u can get it at any walmart ...it works wonders, and will help with the peeling also 

so, you lost 2 more pounds?? Thats great!  What is your weight now?


----------



## butterfly (May 15, 2006)

butterfly said:
			
		

> Hey sweetie!!! Get anything in the mail yet???


I feel so neglected


----------



## Burner02 (May 15, 2006)

butterfly said:
			
		

> I feel so neglected


 ...ah...wait..you're married..... 
'Morning, BF!


----------



## butterfly (May 15, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> ...ah...wait..you're married.....
> 'Morning, BF!


yes STILL married... 9 yrs now!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 15, 2006)

Hey Ann!!!!  Where ya been sweetie?  I've missed you.  I got Cory's pic and Gracies...man, you make the cutest kids!!!  

I'm sending Cory a card.

Come in more often.  What's been going  on lately??  What are you doin' these days?   (Yes, this is 20 questions)


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 15, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> so, you lost 2 more pounds?? Thats great!  What is your weight now?



Down to 129!!!!


----------



## King Silverback (May 15, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Down to 129!!!!


 Good Stuff Sister Fit!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 15, 2006)

Thank you Sir Arch!   You are awesome !  

How's it going with you?


----------



## King Silverback (May 15, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Thank you Sir Arch!   You are awesome !
> 
> How's it going with you?


Me???   I thank you for those kind words my Friend!!!
Doin fairly good, really tired but only 5 more weks to go!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 15, 2006)

Oh my gosh....5 weeks, is that all?   Are you going to be taking pics to show us before then, or do we have to wait until the show?????


----------



## Burner02 (May 15, 2006)

you are all of 129lbs? WOW! you're wilting away! 
what weight do u want to get to?
how tall are you?


----------



## King Silverback (May 15, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Oh my gosh....5 weeks, is that all?   Are you going to be taking pics to show us before then, or do we have to wait until the show?????


 Would like to take some now, but still no camera, will of course take some during show!!! (Unless I just look completely pathetic )


----------



## Burner02 (May 15, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Would like to take some now, but still no camera, will of course take some during show!!! (Unless I just look completely pathetic )


smite yourself for that last remark, sir! the only way u would look pathetic is if u wore a pink posing thong and held a large lolly pop on stage...


----------



## boilermaker (May 15, 2006)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> WHAT?!?! Mike's got your number and I don't? That's it....I'm outta here you!!!!!


I'll sell it to you if you need it.   JK I wouldn't do that to Tammy.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 16, 2006)

Mike -- I wanna get back down to 120 (tryin' like crazy).  Because I'm only 4'10", carrying too much weight is neither healthy nor attractive   

Arch -- don't make me fly up there, take a few pics,  you for thinking you look pathetic, hop the red eye back to Dallas and post your pics?????                   


OK, I did do Uppers this morning, but I was running a little late so I ran into the office and left my journal in the car.  I will get it after lunch and post my workout....It was good!!!!   

Wake - 5am
Uppers
*Chest*
Incline DB Press 20x10
Flat DB Press 20x10
Pec Dec 40x10
*Back*
Lat Pulldown 60x10
Seated Row 65x10
B/o cable row 65x10 (started with 55 realized quickly it was too light)
*Delts*
DB Press 20x10
DB Side laterals 12.5x10
*Traps*
Shrugs 60x12
*Triceps*
Rope Pushdown 45x10
DB Ovhd ext. 25x11
*Biceps*
BB Curls 35x11
Alt DB Curls 15x12

Protein Shake post-workout
Got to work, having coffee, took my multi-vits, fish oils and will have  my oatmeal in about 30 minutes.
Lunch --
Snack --
Dinner --

Will keep up with it throughout the day.

Hope everyone is doing great today....Gotta get busy, be back in a bit.


----------



## Burner02 (May 16, 2006)

Good morning!  
4'11"...that's hot.... 

u wanna weigh 120, and u are all of 123 now? So, you are more or less there right now. 3 lbs t'aint nothing. You are pretty much there!


Oh...BTW...ROCCO...Tam's voice....hmmm...it's like....hmm.....how to say...  it's like a symphony...no...a solo on a Strativarius(sp) at Carnegie Hall...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 16, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Good morning!
> 4'11"...that's hot....



*Why thank you sir....*



			
				Burner02 said:
			
		

> u wanna weigh 120, and u are all of 123 now? So, you are more or less there right now. 3 lbs t'aint nothing. You are pretty much there!



*No, 129 now, wanna be 120!* 





			
				Burner02 said:
			
		

> Oh...BTW...ROCCO...Tam's voice....hmmm...it's like....hmm.....how to say...  it's like a symphony...no...a solo on a Strativarius(sp) at Carnegie Hall...



*Oh myyy goooossshhhhh!!!!!  A solo  
You're just jelly because I call you darlin'*


----------



## Burner02 (May 16, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> *Oh myyy goooossshhhhh!!!!! A solo *
> *You're just jelly because I call you darlin'*


----------



## Triple Threat (May 16, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> the only way u would look pathetic is if u wore a pink posing thong and held a large lolly pop on stage...



That wouldn't be the voice of experience talking, would it?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 16, 2006)

Why yes it is TT......yes it is.....   




Just kidding Burner.....


----------



## Burner02 (May 16, 2006)

You Never Even Call Me By My Name 
David Allen Coe 
It was all that I could do to keep from cryin' 
Sometimes it seems so useless to remain 
You don't have to call me *darlin', darlin'* 
You never even call me by my name. 
You don't have to call me Waylon Jennings 
And you don't have to call me Charlie Pride. 
You don't have to call me Merle Haggard, anymore. 
Even though your on my fightin' side. 
CHORUS 
And I'll hang around as long as you will let me 
And I never minded standin' in the rain. 
You don't have to call me darlin', darlin' 
You never even call me by my name. 
I've heard my name a few times in your phone book 
I've seen it on signs where I've laid 
But the only time I know, I'll hear David Allan Coe 
Is when Jesus has his final judgement day. 
CHORUS... 
Well, a friend of mine named Steve Goodman wrote that song 
and he told me it was the perfect country and western song 
I wrote him back a letter and told him it was NOT the perfect 
country and western song because he hadn't said anything about 
Momma, or trains, or trucks, or prison, or gettin' drunk. 
Well, he sat down and wrote another verse to the song and he sent 
it to me and after reading it, I realized that my friend had written 
the perfect country and western song. And I felt obliged to include it 
on this album. The last verse goes like this here: 
Well, I was drunk the day my Mom got outta prison. 
And I went to pick her up in the rain. 
But, before I could get to the station in my pickup truck 
She got runned over by a damned old train. 
CHORUS: So I'll hang around as long as you will let me 
And I never minded standin' in the rain. No, 
You don't have to call me darlin', darlin' 
You never even call me, I wonder why you don't call me 
Why don't you ever call me by my name.


----------



## Burner02 (May 16, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Why yes it is TT......yes it is.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


why...u said I looked hot in your pink thong....


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 16, 2006)

Oh yeah....I did say that didn't I....









now where did I put that damn picture


----------



## Burner02 (May 16, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Oh yeah....I did say that didn't I....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


in...your hope chest?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 16, 2006)

Oh yeah....in my chest alright!


----------



## Burner02 (May 16, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Oh yeah....in my chest alright!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 16, 2006)

OK....workout has been added


----------



## b_reed23 (May 16, 2006)

hiya Tam-Tam....can't wait to see that workout!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 16, 2006)

It's there...go back


----------



## King Silverback (May 16, 2006)

*FANTASTIC* w/o Sister Fit!!! Excellent job my Friend!!!

And just for the record, I will NOT be wearing a pink thong, LOL!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 16, 2006)

Just for the record....I will!!


----------



## Burner02 (May 16, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Just for the record....I will!!


..and she's due for posting pics....


----------



## b_reed23 (May 16, 2006)

Hey Tam...nice workout!

That fat burner you sent me...did you like it?? It doesn't give me any energy or anything...and I think it's making me hungry?!?


----------



## b_reed23 (May 16, 2006)

oh yeah...what kind of Glutamine are you taking?? I ordered Primaforce, cause it was least expensive


----------



## King Silverback (May 16, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> oh yeah...what kind of Glutamine are you taking?? I ordered Primaforce, cause it was least expensive


Good Stuff, thats my choice too!!!


----------



## butterfly (May 16, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Hey Ann!!!!  Where ya been sweetie?  I've missed you.  I got Cory's pic and Gracies...man, you make the cutest kids!!!
> 
> I'm sending Cory a card.
> 
> Come in more often.  What's been going  on lately??  What are you doin' these days?   (Yes, this is 20 questions)


I've just been doing the same stuff... export control consultant, raising Gracie, and helping Cory get out of HS and on to college.

John and I actually got to go on a date last Sat night to a movie... in a real theatre... with popcorn, junior mints and a big ole coke! What a nice evening!!! We saw MI3 and really liked it!

I've been thinking I should find a mothers day out program for Gracie... maybe twice a week for 3-4 hours. She is very social and revels in other childrens company. Plus it'll give me some time to go to doctor appointments and maybe even go to the gym   I'm afraid I haven't done a very good job at losing all my baby fat.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 17, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> Hey Tam...nice workout!
> 
> That fat burner you sent me...did you like it?? It doesn't give me any energy or anything...and I think it's making me hungry?!?



To be honest with you, I didn't think it did anything for me either except maybe give me a little boost of energy.  I don't think it made me hungry though....if you don't like it or don't want it, feel free to ditch it!


----------



## naturaltan (May 17, 2006)

morning couSON


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 17, 2006)

45 minutes of cardio this morning
15 minutes treadmill
15 minutes ellipticle
15 minutes stairmaster

1 set crunches 50 reps


Protein shake post-workout
black coffee when I got to work with multi and fishoils
Oatmeal in about 30 minutes
lunch -- grilled chicken fajitas, 1 wheat tortilla, red beans and salsa, diet coke (about 12pm)
snack -- yogurt (just now - 4pm)
dinner -- ?

I've put a couple more photos from last night in my gallery.  I think the first one is kinda blurry...but you get the idea.   I think the second one is a little better.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 17, 2006)

Mornin' couSON!!!    How is ya?


----------



## naturaltan (May 17, 2006)

I is good, and your fine self, how are you?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 17, 2006)

I'm doin' goooooood!!!!  I'm sitting here debating though on whether I want my oatmeal or some eggs     decisions....decisions


----------



## naturaltan (May 17, 2006)

doing good and looking good.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 17, 2006)

Awwww you da best!  Thank you honey


----------



## butterfly (May 17, 2006)

Morning, hon!

I miss you and some of the others here. I definitely need friends to talk to and encouragement to get back in shape!


----------



## naturaltan (May 17, 2006)

butterfly said:
			
		

> Morning, hon!
> 
> I miss you and some of the others here. I definitely need friends to talk to and encouragement to get back in shape!



What kind of _encouragement_ are you looking? 

Morning B!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 17, 2006)

Yeah Ann....burner, NT and Arch have all offered to send you nekkid pics!!!


----------



## naturaltan (May 17, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Yeah Ann....burner, NT and Arch have all offered to send you nekkid pics!!!



nekkid pics ... I'm sure there are a few of me floating around.


----------



## butterfly (May 17, 2006)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> nekkid pics ... I'm sure there are a few of me floating around.


no comment


----------



## butterfly (May 17, 2006)

Hows you and da mrs??? And J??? I bet she's really big now... they really really do grow up too fast


----------



## Burner02 (May 17, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> I'm doin' goooooood!!!! I'm sitting here debating though on whether I want my oatmeal or some eggs  decisions....decisions


how about.....BOTH!


----------



## Burner02 (May 17, 2006)

butterfly said:
			
		

> no comment


well...I'VE got a comment on this issue...
I remember some great cleavage shots of a certain Dallas hottie...

U want encouragement? Come in! U got here, sis! Let's git `er done! 

So, if you do three workouts in a week..NT will send u pics of himself!


----------



## naturaltan (May 17, 2006)

butterfly said:
			
		

> Hows you and da mrs??? And J??? I bet she's really big now... they really really do grow up too fast



all is well here.  Yep, little miss NT is a young lady now.


----------



## naturaltan (May 17, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> So, if you do three workouts in a week..NT will send u pics of himself!



well Butterfly?


----------



## Burner02 (May 17, 2006)

NT's ready to show off his 6-pack! So, get going!


----------



## Twin Peak (May 17, 2006)

Regular party in here.  Hello everyone!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 17, 2006)

Hey TP...come join the nekkid-ness...uh, I mean the party!!!

Good to see you sweetie!


----------



## Burner02 (May 17, 2006)

hey Twin!

oh...Tam..u have mail...


----------



## King Silverback (May 17, 2006)

How goes it Sister Fit???


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 17, 2006)

It goes great!!!  I took a couple of extra pics last night -- they're in my journal!

All is well here!  Oh Arch, question...I'm finding lately that after my lunch - I'm still full and not ready to eat my afternoon snack....what do you make of that?


----------



## b_reed23 (May 17, 2006)

so...when do Dev, Tammy, and I start getting pics for when we get 3 workouts a week in??


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 17, 2006)

YEA! 

hey, I've already hit my three this week!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 17, 2006)

Oh -- one more thing:  since I won't be working out this weekend (too much going on), I am going to do another day of cardio tomorrow and then hit legs really hard and heavy on Friday!


----------



## b_reed23 (May 17, 2006)

Tammy...I just checked out your pics, and in the most loving way possible I want to tell you something...

you have one huge set of knockers


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 17, 2006)

why thank you darlin'


----------



## Burner02 (May 17, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> Tammy...I just checked out your pics, and in the most loving way possible I want to tell you something...
> 
> you have one huge set of knockers


I tink at that cup size they area called: Gazongas....


----------



## b_reed23 (May 17, 2006)




----------



## butterfly (May 18, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> well...I'VE got a comment on this issue...
> I remember some great cleavage shots of a certain Dallas hottie...


Dallas???


----------



## butterfly (May 18, 2006)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> Regular party in here.  Hello everyone!


Hey TP 

How are your boys? Got anymore yet?


----------



## butterfly (May 18, 2006)

T - Did you check out Gracie's recent pics in my gallery???


----------



## butterfly (May 18, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> NT's ready to show off his 6-pack!


No pic could do his bod justice... what happens in Vegas...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 18, 2006)

Yes, I did....she is getting so big!  She looks just like you, I think!    I'll bet she is a daddy's girl, isn't she??


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 18, 2006)

05/18/06 Thursday

Slept in this morning -- no cardio this morning.  I am working out at lunch today.
B/fast -- oatmeal and black coffee
Snack -- 1/4 c. slimming soup (has chicken in it)
Cardio at lunch, I think I'm going to go jog outside!
Lunch -- chicken sandwich and an apple
Snack --
Dinner -- 

Hope everyone is having a great Thursday so far -- *ALMOST TGIF*

So -- I'm feeling very, very, very, very, very, very slender today!   I am in the zone of seeing results now and that makes me wanna push harder and harder.  Now if I could just find a way to lose this last bit of stubborn bf on my belly, I'd be a very, very happy little girl!


----------



## JLB001 (May 18, 2006)




----------



## Burner02 (May 18, 2006)

butterfly said:
			
		

> Dallas???


Dallas / Houston....what can I say: The song "Going thru the big "D" was going thru my mind...

'D' as in: D cup, Dallas....D cup...side tracked....u can see how that could have happened...


----------



## Burner02 (May 18, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> 05/18/06 Thursday
> 
> Slept in this morning -- no cardio this morning. I am working out at lunch today.
> B/fast -- oatmeal and black coffee
> ...


TGIT, Tam! 
I was reading somewhere...that for people on a cut that you want 0 carbs for your first meal. Have something like eggs first thing, then have oatmeal the 2nd...keep the fat burning process going....maybe something to look into?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 18, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> TGIT, Tam!
> I was reading somewhere...that for people on a cut that you want 0 carbs for your first meal. Have something like eggs first thing, then have oatmeal the 2nd...keep the fat burning process going....maybe something to look into?



Arch?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 18, 2006)

Mike, I normally do have my protein shake first thing, normally post workout.  But this morning I forgot to make it before I left the house and just had to eat my oatmeal when I got to the office.


----------



## Burner02 (May 18, 2006)

gotcha!


----------



## Triple Threat (May 18, 2006)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> Regular party in here.  Hello everyone!



 TP. How's life in the DS world?  Been up to anything exciting?


----------



## Twin Peak (May 18, 2006)

butterfly said:
			
		

> Hey TP
> 
> How are your boys? Got anymore yet?



Hey Ann, long time no speak.  Boys are good thanks!  One in the oven, actually.

Sorry Tam, about the off topic crap, but this is the party room!


----------



## Twin Peak (May 18, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> TP. How's life in the DS world?  Been up to anything exciting?


 
Very well thanks.  Always exciting stuff going on, how's by you.


----------



## JLB001 (May 18, 2006)

I have protein shake and oats as my first meal.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 18, 2006)

Both pre workout?  Or do you split them up or do you eat before your workout, J?


----------



## Twin Peak (May 18, 2006)

No more hijacking your journal:

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?p=1348793#post1348793


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 18, 2006)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> One in the oven, actually.



GET OUT?????   Looks like I need to hire you to knock me up...


----------



## Twin Peak (May 18, 2006)

LOL.  Those services are not for hire.


----------



## King Silverback (May 18, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Arch?


I actually eat VERY little carbs first thing, But only on a cut!!! I usually take in a bit more the second meal, maybe switch it up and try it, it might work for ya!!!


----------



## butterfly (May 18, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Yes, I did....she is getting so big!  She looks just like you, I think!    I'll bet she is a daddy's girl, isn't she??


OMG  is she ever a daddy's girl! From the moment he gets home from work she is right by his side! His little shadow


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 19, 2006)

TGIF Everyone!!!   

No workout this morning, I had to scoot out of the house really early this morning to get the boys off to school....lots going on these last few days of school.

I had a protein shake on my way to work
Having coffee now and about to have some oatmeal in a bit
Had yogurt before workout
40 minutes cardio
Had an Asian chicken salad and some fruit at lunch.
Snack --
will have a healthy dinner.  We're planning to go out tonight with my SIL and BIL, but I'll still eat healthy, I think we're going to eat seafood.
 

So, how is everyone this Friday?


----------



## Burner02 (May 19, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> GET OUT????? Looks like I need to hire you to knock me up...


 


			
				Twin Peak said:
			
		

> LOL. Those services are not for hire.


um...MINE are....


----------



## Burner02 (May 19, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> TGIF Everyone!!!
> 
> No workout this morning, I had to scoot out of the house really early this morning to get the boys off to school....lots going on these last few days of school.
> 
> ...


I am doing good! Gonna go do my back in a couple hours..then meet up w. the restof the team for lunch and beer. (hey..it has protein...) 
(we are moving out of the building today into the new campus, so all employees have to be off site by noon. So, we are having a 'crew day' at noon. (I will have to show up late)


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 19, 2006)

Get that workout in....Is this the week we're posting billie or is it next week?


----------



## Burner02 (May 19, 2006)

This Week...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 19, 2006)

OK, I'll try to post over the weekend then.  My weekend is extremely full, but I'll try to get in some pics for you guys!

Hey, anyone heard from Roc?  I know he's on his cruise so I didn't know if he'd check in or not.

OK, about to go run some errands and grab some lunch....be back soon


----------



## JLB001 (May 19, 2006)

Tam...where is the arbortrum in Dallas?  We are going there Thur and is it outdoors and what do I wear?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 19, 2006)

Girl....wear pasties and a thong....it is hot, hot, hot in Dallas!!!!


----------



## Twin Peak (May 19, 2006)

Beer, pasties, and protein.  Great journal!  TGIF.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 19, 2006)

Fo Shizzle!!!!!


----------



## Pylon (May 19, 2006)

Heya Fitty...If that has become the standard dress code in you parts, I need to get a flight booked...


----------



## Burner02 (May 20, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Heya Fitty...If that has become the standard dress code in you parts, I need to get a flight booked...


jeez...you've been everywhere else....(don't forget to pack the camera...)


----------



## butterfly (May 20, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Girl....wear pasties and a thong....it is hot, hot, hot in Dallas!!!!


No doubt huh FG!?! Its only May and we're already hitting the high 90's!!!


----------



## butterfly (May 20, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Girl....wear pasties and a thong....it is hot, hot, hot in Dallas!!!!


hummmm pasties on FG's bazoombas


----------



## Burner02 (May 20, 2006)

butterfly said:
			
		

> hummmm pasties on *MY* bazoombas


----------



## Burner02 (May 20, 2006)

butterfly said:
			
		

> No doubt huh FG!?! Its only May and we're already hitting the high 90's!!!


so..does this mean that summer dresses are gonna be in great supply there?
 Dunno what it is..but a good looking woman in a summer dress....


----------



## butterfly (May 20, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> so..does this mean that summer dresses are gonna be in great supply there?
> Dunno what it is..but a good looking woman in a summer dress....


Already wearing my version... I get so hot anyway (hot flashes are not just for old ladies) that the heat from outside makes me miserable so I wear these short tank top like dresses to stay cool. I decided to let my hair grow long again too. I pull it up all the time so if its long I can at least braid it or do one of those french twist thingys.


----------



## Burner02 (May 20, 2006)

butterfly said:
			
		

> Already wearing my version... I get so hot anyway (hot flashes are not just for old ladies) that the heat from outside makes me miserable so I wear these short tank top like dresses to stay cool. I decided to let my hair grow long again too. I pull it up all the time so if its long I can at least braid it or do one of those french twist thingys.


hhmm.....I hereby nominate Butteryfly to the hottie pool..and she should also provide pics of her hottie self!


----------



## butterfly (May 20, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> hhmm.....I hereby nominate Butteryfly to the hottie pool..and she should also provide pics of her hottie self!


Thanks but I'm sure you guys have seen enough pics of me to last a lifetime


----------



## Burner02 (May 20, 2006)

umm..no. POST!


----------



## butterfly (May 20, 2006)

Maybe, but I'm not going to clutter up T's journal with my mug.


----------



## Burner02 (May 20, 2006)

butterfly said:
			
		

> Maybe, but I do feel like cluttering up T's journal with my jugs.


or...you can start a new one for yourself...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 22, 2006)

Please ---- Clutter, clutter, clutter.....I need to see more of your "mug" in here B.  Please send pics of your butt, your boobs and your -- everything else!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 22, 2006)

How is everyone's Monday?    All is well here, we won another trophy for the DART on Saturday.  It was fun, but there weren't that many cars there.

Saw Da Vinci Code on Saturday night -- it was good.

Sunday was spent on my knees cleaning the grout on the kitchen floor.  Got no where near done, but the half that I did looks tons better.

Working out this afternoon at lunch, probably cardio.  Didn't get to go in this morning - had to get up earlier than usual and get the boys up.  This is the last week of school and the boys have testing.  My youngest has graduation on Thursday, so Thursday morning I'll be late coming in to work.

Supps this morning
Oatmeal for breakfast w/ black coffee, multi-vits, fishoils


I have no idea what else I will have to eat today, I forgot to pack my food!  I will try to eat healthy.

BBL -- need to get some work done.


----------



## Burner02 (May 22, 2006)

good morning, beautiful!
Sounds like a pretty good weekend. (except the grout work) don't they have tools for that to make it an easier job?

I had this 'discussion' with a girl-friend of mine...one of her boys is 'graduating' from the 6th grade...color me old fashioned..but you only graduate twice: high school and college...unless you go on for higher education...but, I digress...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 22, 2006)

You're right -- but I think it's nice that they make a big deal out of going from elementary school to middle school.

I don't know of anything to clean grout, except for good ole elbow grease and toothbrush or some other kind of hard brush....but oh well, at least my floor is clean.


----------



## Burner02 (May 22, 2006)

how about a drimel(sp) ?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 22, 2006)

Wouldn't that take the sealer off of the grout?


----------



## butterfly (May 22, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Wouldn't that take the sealer off of the grout?


I think it would.

I've used the chlorox bleach pens on my grout. I still had to scrub but not nearly as much. Of course John immediately made coffee and stained an area again


----------



## Burner02 (May 22, 2006)

butterfly said:
			
		

> I think it would.
> 
> I've used the chlorox bleach pens on my grout. I still had to scrub but not nearly as much. Of course John immediately made coffee and stained an area again


sounds like marble floor time...

hhhmmm....coffee.....


----------



## b_reed23 (May 22, 2006)

hi Tammy!  Glad you had a good weekend other than the grout...and yes, a dremel will damage the seal 

What kind of motor and tranny does the Dart have in it?  My hubby was asking about it...we have a friend with a Dart, and it is FAST, FAST, FAST!!!

I agree on the graduation thing...they even have graduation for Kindergarden now


----------



## butterfly (May 22, 2006)

I was wondering how fast the Dart is too???

I finally let John get a Neon STR4 Turbo! I love the way it sounds and what's cute is that Gracie knows when he is coming home cause she hears his car as it turns onto our street. She loooovvvveeeessss her Daddy!


----------



## butterfly (May 22, 2006)

...and we gotta stop talking about graduations   My heart aches so much to see my baby boy all grown up and about to graduate high school


----------



## Burner02 (May 22, 2006)

butterfly said:
			
		

> I was wondering how fast the Dart is too???
> 
> I finally let John get a Neon STR4 Turbo! I love the way it sounds and what's cute is that Gracie knows when he is coming home cause she hears his car as it turns onto our street. She loooovvvveeeessss her Daddy!


thought he's had that for a while now?   How's it on gas?
I got an '01 Audi S4. (4 doors, AWD, V-6, twin turbo) Treating it nice...I get about 20mpg in town...


----------



## King Silverback (May 22, 2006)

How goes it Sister Fit???


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 23, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> What kind of motor and tranny does the Dart have in it?  My hubby was asking about it...we have a friend with a Dart, and it is FAST, FAST, FAST!!!



270 Slant 6.   It is a really wonderful car too.  Hubby and I put a new fuel filter and fuel line in it last night and I'm driving it to work this week!  Man, I can't wait for my Honda to come in!!!!

Oh, the Dart is still for sale!!!


----------



## naturaltan (May 23, 2006)

morning couSON


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 23, 2006)

OK, dealing with the last week of school, finals and graduations are this week are really taking it's toll on my morning workouts!   I will be working out at lunch today, will probably do cardio again - actually HIT will probably be on hold this week, unless I get to go do Uppers on Saturday morning.  Actually, I may get to do it on Thursday since I'll be coming in late that day.

I'm down another pound - 127 now!     I really only have another 7 pounds to get to my short term goal.  If I can get down to where I need to be later this summer, I might look into doing a show!  I'll have to do some research and see what's happening -- if anything -- in my neck of the woods!

OK, gotta get back to work...be back later!

Supps, multi, fishoils
Oatmeal, black coffee, water all morning
Yogurt for snack
supps then cardio
chicken and steak kabobs with broccoli
apple w/ 1tsp pb for snack
Dinner?


----------



## Burner02 (May 23, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> OK, dealing with the last week of school, finals and graduations are this week are really taking it's toll on my morning workouts! I will be working out at lunch today, will probably do cardio again - actually HIT will probably be on hold this week, unless I get to go do Uppers on Saturday morning. Actually, I may get to do it on Thursday since I'll be coming in late that day.
> 
> I'm down another pound - 127 now!  I really only have another 7 pounds to get to my short term goal. WHEN I get down to where I need to be later this summer, I might look into doing a show! I'll have to do some research and see what's happening -- if anything -- in my neck of the woods!
> 
> OK, gotta get back to work...be back later!


just making sure you spelled that correctly... 

good morning!


----------



## JLB001 (May 23, 2006)

Hola Chickie.

Just thought I would pop in and say heyyyyyyyyyyyy.

kinda out of it today, not feeling well.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 23, 2006)

Oh no...I thought when I talked to you that you kinda sounded tired.  I hope you get to feeling better sweetie.


----------



## JLB001 (May 23, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Oh no...I thought when I talked to you that you kinda sounded tired.  I hope you get to feeling better sweetie.


Tired would be easy.  I wish that I could blame on Frank.  lol.  same creepy crap from a few months ago.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 23, 2006)

What did the biatch do now?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 23, 2006)

Oooooooohhhh, you're not talking about her are you???


----------



## Burner02 (May 23, 2006)

ooh...gossip...lemme go get a hot chai and I'll be right back..


Hi ladies!


----------



## JLB001 (May 23, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Oooooooohhhh, you're not talking about her are you???


Nope.  creepy crude is the cough, loosing voice that kinda stuff.  LOL


----------



## b_reed23 (May 23, 2006)

hiya Tammy!!  Are you still taking in enough cals/protein every day?? I know you had some help on your diet, and I was making sure you were getting enough


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 23, 2006)

Hey B...yep, I think I'm getting enough!  I've also started working with Fitday again so that I could make sure I was eating enough.

Having some chicken and broccoli right now....YUMMM, YUMMM


----------



## naturaltan (May 23, 2006)

127 ... nice!


----------



## b_reed23 (May 23, 2006)

how many calories/protein/carbs are you taking in?


----------



## b_reed23 (May 23, 2006)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> 127 ... nice!


 
very good, especially if you consider that about 27lb of that is Gozongas!


----------



## naturaltan (May 23, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> very good, especially if you consider that about 27lb of that is Gozongas!



even more NICE  :grrr:


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 23, 2006)

Noooooo, not 27 pounds....I think they probably total about 5 pounds....   wonder how I could measure that?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 23, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> how many calories/protein/carbs are you taking in?



I don't really know, I'll tell you at the end of the day when I can post my Fitday totals.

Oh...sending you a PM


----------



## naturaltan (May 23, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Noooooo, not 27 pounds....I think they probably total about 5 pounds....   wonder how I could measure that?



I'd be willing to be the _scale_


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 23, 2006)

Well....bring yourself over here then............



















You big tease!


----------



## naturaltan (May 23, 2006)

You should be careful with such offers, I've been known to take several such offers  

with the wife's ok of course


----------



## Burner02 (May 23, 2006)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> I'd be willing to be the _scale_


ya beat me to it!


----------



## b_reed23 (May 23, 2006)

well, one of you can take one booby, and one can take the other...that way you will know if one gozonga is slightly more than the other...you boys can take the boobies...I have some other "things" to weigh


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 23, 2006)

Just what are you "wanting" to touch.


----------



## b_reed23 (May 23, 2006)

I didn't say touch..I said WEIGH...I'm like the guy at the carnival that guesses your weight...only I have different methods


----------



## King Silverback (May 23, 2006)

You should do a show, if I can do one, you most certainly can!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (May 23, 2006)

Hey Tam....I hope I didn't offend you in the above post, I was just kiddin ya


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 23, 2006)

Girl...I'm hard to offend.....

Weigh away


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 23, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> You should do a show, if I can do one, you most certainly can!!!




I would need so much help -- it probably wouldn't be worth it....


----------



## King Silverback (May 23, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> I would need so much help -- it probably wouldn't be worth it....


I'm serious, if my pathetic butt can do one, I KNOW you can, don't doubt yourself, if you can believe, you can achieve!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 24, 2006)

Hmmm......     We'll see, I'll need to look around and see what is coming up in my area.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 24, 2006)

Wed., May 24th

I got up this morning to go workout, jumped in the Dart and it wouldn't start --   so, I walked back into the house, grabbed hubby's keys and took his car (there was no way I was missing my workout)  Came back home, told him what happened and he tinkered with it for a minute.  He thinks it might be the battery, but more so he thinks it could be the starter solenoid.  GREAT!!!!  JUST GREAT!!!!
I have got to call Honda today to find out if they can get my Fit in ANY sooner!

So, did 45 minutes cardio and adductors
Black coffee when I got in to work
Do not know what I will have for breakfast yet...will update that in a bit.

I hope everyone is doing well on this HUMP DAY!

Be back in a bit....gotta----go----get-----food


----------



## JLB001 (May 24, 2006)

I had battery problems this am too Tam!   went tot he store to get gum and a diet coke...got back in the car...click click click.  

Had to call a friend at Firestone to send someone to jump it, then down to the shop for a new battery.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 24, 2006)

I think we'll have to get a new battery today too.  Brad may have to do some other work on it too....I wish my car would hurry up and come in!!


----------



## Burner02 (May 24, 2006)

Happy hump Day to you!
car not starting is NOT a way to start a day... 

So...B....this weighing method u propose...is this going to be done simotaneously as NT and I are gonna be weighing Tam's gazongas? I just ask..'cause I wanna know the ground rules... 
But, it is nice to see how you step up and want to take matter into your own hands... 
dang...that trip to Jamaica is sounding great, eh NT?????


----------



## b_reed23 (May 24, 2006)

Tam...did you hear a click when you turned the key?? If you did it's probably the battery, but if there was no click?? definetly the silinoid...not too hard to replace though, it's just a bitch trying to hold it long enough to put the starter back in 

hey...is Archy gonna show you how to walk in clear plastic high heels too? That would be SOOOOO helpful 

Burnsy....ah..someone got my joke about weighing Tammy   sure, we can do it all at one time...it may be difficult to get a good guess as to weight though...I think she would be squirming...


----------



## naturaltan (May 24, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Happy hump Day to you!
> car not starting is NOT a way to start a day...
> 
> So...B....this weighing method u propose...is this going to be done simotaneously as NT and I are gonna be weighing Tam's gazongas? I just ask..'cause I wanna know the ground rules...
> ...



you don't have to ask us twice  

x( . )( . )X

____x


----------



## b_reed23 (May 24, 2006)




----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 24, 2006)

Yes, I did hear clicks, so that's why we think it's the battery...got a new battery, so we'll put that on tonight and then go from there.

I don't think I'll need your help with showing me how to walk in heels....I think I have that covered Arch.  <*wink wink*>  No need to thank me...anything I can do to help you out...you just let me know....  

And you're right...I am squirmy!  Do whatever you'd like to me...just don't tickle me or touch my feet and we won't have any problems!!!






			
				b_reed23 said:
			
		

> Tam...did you hear a click when you turned the key?? If you did it's probably the battery, but if there was no click?? definetly the silinoid...not too hard to replace though, it's just a bitch trying to hold it long enough to put the starter back in
> 
> hey...is Archy gonna show you how to walk in clear plastic high heels too? That would be SOOOOO helpful
> 
> Burnsy....ah..someone got my joke about weighing Tammy   sure, we can do it all at one time...it may be difficult to get a good guess as to weight though...I think she would be squirming...


----------



## King Silverback (May 24, 2006)

You know, I honestly think Id walk good in heels, LOL!!! Hope the day got better for you my Friend!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (May 24, 2006)

Archy...ADMIT IT...you wear heels to your daughters tea parties...don't you??

And by the way....that statement really freaked me out


----------



## naturaltan (May 25, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Do whatever you'd like to me...



that is quite the open invitation


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 25, 2006)

Morning all!  Graduation was so cute this morning and we got a little diploma and everything!!!  

I would love to work half days all the time.  Get up, took son to daycare, went to the gym, did cardio for 45 minutes, showered, went to graduation and came into work....man I could get used to having that extra sleep and that extra 4 hours in the mornings to do whatever I needed to do.

About to go eat...so, I'll be back soon!
Hope everyone is doing well today.

OK -- because of graduation, this is how my eats went today.
8:30 -- protein shake
11:00 -- tuna sandwich w/ pickle, lettuce and tomato
2:00 -- fruit
3:00 -- yogurt w/ chopped banana and apple and oats

Will probably have something later on too, about 4 
Then will have a healthy dinner tonight!


----------



## b_reed23 (May 25, 2006)

do we get to see some graduation pics??

Man, Butterfly is gonna hate all this grad talk...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 25, 2006)

Sure...I'll see if I can upload some


----------



## King Silverback (May 25, 2006)

Awesome, Good Stuff Sister Fit!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 25, 2006)

I can't wait until tomorrow.....I get to do UPPERS.

<look at me being excited about HIT>   

*do I get an award?? *


----------



## Pylon (May 25, 2006)

You'll get your reward after a few weeks of HIT!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 26, 2006)

Good morning!  No HIT this morning, I woke up late, but did do cardio w/ some aerobic class type side lunges.  I had to get the kids up and get my oldest to a school function.   HIT (Uppers) will be tomorrow morning.

I'm STAAAAAARRRRRVVVVIIIINNNNGGGGGG now, so I'm about to go get some eggs.  Be back in a bit.

Grub
Supps
8:30 -- 2 fishoil, 2 multi, black coffee, eggs whites w/ turkey bacon
Snack -- chicken kabob
supps
Lunch -- grilled chicken salad w/ almonds on top
Snack --
Dinner --

*Happy Friday*


----------



## Burner02 (May 26, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Morning all! Graduation was so cute this morning and we got a little diploma and everything!!!


your kids aren't out of high school yet.... 

what's your plans for this glorious weekend?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 26, 2006)

Are you saying I'm old....   

We are going riding tomorrow -- going to be so much fun.  We're going to a new place.  

Hey, I just tried to call you....where R you?


----------



## b_reed23 (May 26, 2006)

hi Tam!!  Is this the only day of HIT that you've had all week?? 

j/k...I hope you have a great weekend...take care!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 26, 2006)

yea, it was....uh...will be!  this week has been really messed up for me too.

I'm starting back on track tomorrow.  At least I have worked out and it hasn't been a total bust -- I need more  HIT though!!!!

And, I'm very glad school is out finally -- I finally get to sleep in a little longer and then go to the gym a little later.  Not too much, but hey, every minute counts right??  

What are you doing this weekend?   Oh hey, I've been meaning to ask you what you did with your paperclip???


----------



## b_reed23 (May 26, 2006)

it's still taped to the paper, sitting next to the phone...I smile whenever I see it   do you want me to send you a pencil sharpener or something?? 

I'm not sure about this weekend...gonna go mulch the strawberries out back, and probably go to a flea market Sunday....may go dancing Saturday night, but I'm not sure yet...it depends on how Hubby feels after his week in Mich.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 26, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> it's still taped to the paper, sitting next to the phone...I smile whenever I see it   do you want me to send you a pencil sharpener or something??


----------



## b_reed23 (May 26, 2006)

OMG. ...Tam...I just saw your siggy...that's hilarious!!

Also...above your pic, instead of Not-e too Hot-e yet...it SHOULD SAY...

Naughty too Hotty now


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 26, 2006)

Your's should say:

I AM Ms. New Booty


----------



## JLB001 (May 30, 2006)

fawk...had to go dig this thing up for wayyyyyyyyyyyyy back.  LMAO


----------



## Burner02 (May 30, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Are you saying I'm old....
> 
> We are going riding tomorrow -- going to be so much fun. We're going to a new place.
> 
> Hey, I just tried to call you....where R you?


most likely...I was sleeping... 
Sorry about the boo-boo....how's it feeling today....weren't u wearing riding gear? BETTER HAVE NOT BEEN WEARING SHORTS WHILE RIDING AN ATV, YOUNG LADY!   

How was the rest of your weekend?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 30, 2006)

I actually was not on my ATV.  The track doesn't allow quads.  I was on the 70 and yes, I was wearing shorts!!  I know it's a big    but, I had only planned on putting around and following the kids for pics.

It feels better today, but stiff and just kinda hurts a little. 

For all of you that don't know what we're talking about -- I burned my leg Sat. on the engine case of a motorcycle....it's a second degree burn and covers about 90% of my right calf.  I'll try to upload the pic that I took....it does not look that great and you can see the phone shadow in the pic.   Maybe it will come out a little better on screen than on my phone's screen.

Unfortunately -- cardio will be on hold for at least a week or so...just depends on when it stops stiffening up when I get up or out of bed.  It's been so stiff the past couple of days, I could use some crutches!

OK, so far on the diet --
Oatmeal w/ black coffee.

More to come.


----------



## Burner02 (May 30, 2006)

um...WHERE'S THE PROTEIN?????? Your body has been STARVING for the past ____ hours while u were sleeping..and needs PROTEIN!


----------



## Rocco32 (May 30, 2006)

Hey there beautiful!!! How are you doing? Thanks for the pics sent...I had them blown up and I keep them on the ceiling above my bed...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 30, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> um...WHERE'S THE PROTEIN?????? Your body has been STARVING for the past ____ hours while u were sleeping..and needs PROTEIN!



I'm actually having some eggs too


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 30, 2006)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Hey there beautiful!!! How are you doing? Thanks for the pics sent...I had them blown up and I keep them on the ceiling above my bed...



Oh good....I'll bet your wife just loves that!  Hope she's not on bottom!


----------



## Burner02 (May 30, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> I'm actually having some eggs too


  
how many.....


----------



## b_reed23 (May 30, 2006)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Hey there beautiful!!! How are you doing? Thanks for the pics sent...I had them blown up and I keep them on the ceiling above my bed...


 
ahem...???   we are ALL waiting...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 30, 2006)

Ahem....I'm injured at the moment, injured I tell ya!


----------



## b_reed23 (May 30, 2006)

excuses, excuses...sheesh....


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 30, 2006)

Honey....trust me...no body wants to see this nasty burn....trust me.   More pics will come later -  sorry guys, but I'm gonna have to put pics on the backburner for a couple of weeks.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 30, 2006)

OK, two real choices here...don't know what I'll do yet, BUT: 
The Heart of Texas is in Plano again this year, Sept. 29-30 and 
The NGA Naturals is in Houston, Nov. 18th.




I think it might be time for a new journal!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 30, 2006)

See new journal....


----------



## JLB001 (May 30, 2006)

Post a link silly willy


----------



## Pylon (May 30, 2006)

I got it!


----------

